# Redbadge's Crypt of the Everflame (IC)



## Redbadge (Jul 8, 2012)

*Crypt of the Everflame by Jason Bulmahn

Important Links:
* 
Link to Campaign Manager.

Character Sheets.

Metagame/OOC.

Rewards.

Archived updates.

*Campaign Status*
*Current Date and Time: *7 Neth, 4709 AR (08:12:29)
*Current Party Location:* Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas, Avistan, Inner Sea Region, Golarion
*Developments: *Three days ago, the young heroes of Kassen embarked on the _Quest of the Everflame_, their coming-of-age  ceremony and an old tradition in which they will retrieve a piece of the  eternal flame burning in the tomb of the town’s founder. Yesterday, the heroes finally arrived. This morning, they have entered the crypt and discovered that an unholy blight has fallen upon the villagers sent ahead of them.

[sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (100/100), flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Snaggle]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (dim light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: _Mage Armor_ (588/600), flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Joseph]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar (_light_)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                    Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),      Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],     Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword     [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,     Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *90.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *1/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'        Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50'    Hempen     Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_Magic stone_ (287/300), flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *04/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins        (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook            (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                  (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC  0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with   Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action,  DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC  15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no     action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur       Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Ignore the roll below. I was accidentally looking at the wrong post when I made that roll.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 12, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709, Dawn (6:55:06)_
_Town of Kassen, Nirmathas_

*Introduction*

         It is late autumn, in the small town of Kassen, and the winter winds have already begun to blow. Dawn is beginning to break on the 4th of Neth, and this is a special day for this hamlet of lumberjacks and woodworkers. This is the day in 4535, over 170 years ago, that the founder of the town, Ekat Kassen, set out with his men to locate and destroy the camp of a group of relentless raiders. The raiders’ camp, located deep in the heart of the Southern Fangwood, was an ancient crypt later to be called _the Crypt of the Everflame._

         Though the villagers of Kassen were victorious, their beloved leader died during the battle at the crypt. Ekat Kassen was interred inside, alongside the other villagers and raiders that were slain. Today, the place serves as a memorial, with an eternal flame having been placed above Kassen’s final resting place, so that all who visited might find warmth in the wilderness.

  [sblock=History of Kassen (DC 10 Knowledge (History))]Almost 200 years ago, when the land that was to become Nirmathas was still a vassal of the empire of Cheliax, the northern reaches of the Fangwood were a wild and untamed place. The crusades that laid low the Whispering Tyrant to the north were a distant memory, and those who remained were intent upon keeping the orcs of Belkzen and the remaining undead from Ustalav in check. As a result, the great forest was full of danger, from marauding orcs to deadly predators, making it unsafe for merchants hoping to trade with the growing community of Skelt in the foothills of the Mindspin Mountains to the west.

      Ekat Kassen was a crusader and fortune seeker who came to serve Lastwall in the year _4515 AR_. While he fought with distinction, he soon realized that he wanted more from life and left the Lastwall military to find his fortune elsewhere. His travels took him all over the region around Lake Encarthan, and he decided to settle down in 4522 after a very profitable adventure. Using a sizable portion of his fortune, he set out to tame a small area of the Fangwood on the banks of the Tourondel River, making it a natural stopover for those traveling up and down the river to Skelt. For the next 10 years, the town, which was then known as Kassen’s Hold, grew and prospered.

      All that changed when Asar Vergas came to Kassen’s Hold with a host of mercenaries under his command. Asar was an old companion of Ekat, and the two had traveled together for some time before splitting up just after Ekat’s last adventure. Over the years, Asar became sure that Ekat had cheated him after that adventure. Promising great wealth to his mercenaries, Asar raided the town relentlessly for 2 months. Finally, the townsfolk managed to locate Asar’s camp in an ancient crypt deep in the forest, and Ekat himself went out to deal with his old companion. The battle was terribly bloody, with only a few townsfolk coming back to tell the tale. In the end, Asar was slain and his mercenaries scattered, but Ekat suffered a mortal wound. He died 2 days later, on the 11th day of Neth, 4535. In honor of their beloved founder, the townsfolk buried Kassen in the ancient crypt, interring his bones in a place of honor, above the simple sarcophagi used to inter Asar, his mercenaries, and the townsfolk that lost their lives in the bitter struggle. They placed an eternal flame above Kassen’s final resting place, so that all who visited might find warmth in the wilderness.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Normally, you want to avoid reading spoilers such as these until after you’ve confirmed that you’ve succeeded on the required roll in a later post. If you fail the roll, but still choose to read the spoiler, remember that your character does not know the information unless someone later tells him about it. If your character is truly interested, she can ask another PC or NPC that knows about the history of the town. Note that normally Knowledge checks cannot be used untrained, but since this is a DC of 10 or less, anyone can attempt the check. Also, since you are each citizens of Kassen, you get a +2 bonus on your Knowledge (History) check.






         Over the years, the Crypt of the Everflame has become an important part of the history of the town. The townsfolk view the crypt as a testament of those difficult first years of the town’s history. Every autumn, a few of the townsfolk make a pilgrimage to the crypt to light a lantern from the flame and bring it back to town, where it is preserved all winter, a symbol of the town’s resilience. Most years, the town mayor and a group of dignitaries perform this quest. Every few years, however, a handful of younger townsfolk are given the honor of lighting the lantern. Many see this as a passage into adulthood, a taste of adventure before settling down to work and marriage. The quest starts out as a solemn ceremony in town, where the townsfolk gather to wish the adventurers luck, just as it was when Kassen himself left to fight the raiders. When the adventurers return a few days later, the town holds a great celebration in their honor. This also marks the final harvest celebration before the long winter. Over the years, this ritual has grown more and more elaborate, and the town has prepared something special for this year.

         It has been four years since the mayor last decided to send a group of young heroes to the crypt. This year, it is your turn to reclaim the fire from Kassen’s crypt, a quest you’ve been waiting for over the last several weeks. Your adventure will begin during a solemn ceremony in the town square, in which you will be sent out to retrieve the Everflame. The quest itself is a relatively simple one. You must travel to the tomb (about 40 miles south of town), venture inside, light the lantern, and return home. With the morning sun starting to peek in at the town, you’ll soon be able to begin your journey. The ceremony will begin at noon.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 12, 2012)

*Town of Kassen*

  Kassen is a small town ruled by Mayor Uptal, a fair, but mildly grim man. While most of the “townsfolk” actually live in small homes or camps in the woods and fields surrounding Kassen proper, the town is quite tightknit. As with most of the folk in Nirmathas, they stand up for one another and refuse to be pushed around.

*KASSEN*
*Hamlet *conventional (mayor); *AL *CG; *Base Value *500 gp
*DEMOGRAPHICS*
*Population *750; *Type *isolated (human 93%, halfling 3%, half-orc 2%, elf 1%, half-elf 1%)
*AUTHORITY FIGURES*
*Jonark Uptal (*NG male human aristocrat 3), elected mayor of Kassen; *Colbin Vetnar (*LN male human expert 3/ rogue 2), woodcutter guildmaster; *Gregor Wisslo (*LG male human fighter 4), fighter mentor and captain of the guard; *Holgast (*N male human wizard 6), town sage; *Rantal Prasst (*NG male human cleric of Erastil 2), priest.







 1. Seven Silvers
  2. Greathall
  3. Woodcutter’s Guildhall
  4. Temple of Erastil
  5. Town Watch Headquarters
  6. Renet’s Steel
  7. Don Blanc’s Home
  8. Sir Dramott’s Home
  9. Braggar’s Shop
  10. Vargidan Estate
  11. Holgast’s Tower
  12. Mayor Uptal’s Home
  13. Arnama’s Home

  With the sun rising, most of the town has already begun to stir. Most are excited about the start of the ceremony and hope to see you off on your journey. Although the ceremony won’t start until noon, each of your mentors will want to talk to you before you head off on your quest later today. In addition, Mayor Uptal would like to see the party before you make your way to the town square. Other than that, you probably have enough time to visit one or two other places in town.

        *GM:*  Please describe yourself as you get up and prepare for your quest today. Include how you’ll be spending the first part of your morning and where your character will be headed first. Also, any time you go to make a post, remember to check the campaign status in the first post, which I will continually update. Don’t forget to put on your armor and prepare any spells you have this morning.

If you decide to include a “Current Status” block at the bottom of your post, I suggest copying and pasting the block from your character sheet and editing in any necessary adjustments (you can switch between WYSIWYG and CODE editing modes using the little button in the very upper right of the post editor). Normally, you would only need to include your current status in your post if something changed since the last time it was posted. If you have any questions about how to proceed, or what kinds of information would be good or interesting to include in your “Current Status”, post a question in the Metagame/OOC thread.


----------



## Courage (Jul 12, 2012)

As Gamble awakes with a start, the first thing he notices is his stiff, aching back, and his pounding headache. The next thing he notices, while looking up at the ceiling, is that it seems much, much closer than usual. With a mild groan, the gnome closes his eyes and wills his head to stop spinning.

  A young perky voice calls across the room, “Finally awake are we? You should be up and about then. Father wanted me to drag you both outside after you passed out during your wild night last night, but I convinced him to let you be. By the way, if you find that you are missing your coin purse, I would consult with Jimes.”

  Gamble opens his eyes and looks to his left, where Asina, a pretty teenage girl, is gesturing towards a small lump in the corner. The lump seems like it is in even worse shape than Gamble. Gamble smiles and struggles to sit up, when he suddenly realizes why the ceiling is so close. As he slowly crawls out from under the table, he can’t fail to notice that he once again fell asleep in his clothes and armor, and is obviously lacking for a bath on top of that. The pain in the small of his back can easily be explained by the small harmonica still left in the middle of the floor underneath the table.

  After retrieving his harmonica and making sure he didn’t damage it during the night by sleeping on top of it (Gamble concluded that it did much more harm to him than he to it), the bard looks towards where the lump, Jimes “Short Change” Iggins, lays unconscious. The halfling is curled up in the corner formed by the taproom’s small stage and the wall. The awkward position does not look comfortable. Gamble notices that Jimes is clutching something closely to his chest, even as he slumbers.

  Gamble looks to Asina, who has already returned to preparing the inn for the day’s certain rush from the forthcoming activities. He nods at her, putting on his best hungover smile, “Thanks, Miss Asina.” He walks over to the base of the stage and carefully retrieves the coin purse from the Halfling rogue’s hands. Jimes grunts a bit as the stolen money leaves his grip, but otherwise doesn’t move from the contorted position he is in. Gamble feels no remorse about retrieving the gold. After all, he had won it fair and square last night.

  Before he can even begin to set about on his day, he realizes that there is no doubt about it. He needs a bit of tidying. He conjures up his gnomish magic and begins cleaning himself and his gear with _Prestidigitation_. _“Ah,”_ he thinks to himself, “_Just one more good thing about being a gnome… no messing around with that filthy lye soap._” Just as he is finishing up, Asina pauses long enough in her work to speak to him again.

  “I suppose you’ll be wanting breakfast as well, then?”

  “If it is not too much trouble, Miss. I think it’ll help with this headache of mine.”

  “You mean hangover, don’t you? What possessed you to participate in a night like that anyways, what with the ceremony and your quest starting today.”

  Gamble winks at her, and holds up the coin purse. She just laughs.

  While Asina fetches up a plate of food for him (after attempting to wake up Jimes), Gamble performs his daily harmonica ritual, calling upon the bardic magic that gifts him with arcane powers. After playing a few good songs (to the delight of Asina, and the chagrin of Mr. Iggins), and eating the bowl of porridge Asina brings him, Gamble feels fully recharged. Just as he’s getting ready to leave, Asina says, “By the way, Jocyn wanted to talk to you once you were ready.”

  “Is he still upstairs?” asks Gamble, motioning towards the staircase leading to the second story of the Inn.

  “No, he came downstairs before dawn, noticed you were out cold, and asked me to send you after him. He went to Holgast’s.”

  “What is he doing there?”

  “He didn’t say.”

  “OK. Anyways, thanks for the breakfast. I guess I’ll see you at the ceremony?” Seeing the girl nod, Gamble smiles and winks at her once more, then heads out the door towards Holgast’s tower.

  [sblock=Actions]Cast _Prestidigitation_.
  Daily readying of spells (15-minutes concentration).
  Collect and ready gear.
Head to Area 11 (Holgast's Tower).[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status]                  *Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (bright light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow unloaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor (buckler stowed, -1 AC, +1 ACP)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Buckler, Light crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel, Harmonica, 26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed 

[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 13, 2012)

Snaggle's eyes snapped open; he always got up just before dawn thanks to the obnoxious songbirds in the area. Don had discouraged him from setting traps for the birds a long time ago. Snaggle slid out of bed and pulled the bed sheets neatly back into place. It would be a while yet before Don awoke giving Snaggle time to prepare for the day ahead.

Snaggle crept down the stairs from his attic bedroom heading for the kitchen in complete darkness. He stoked the banked coals in the stove to get the fire burning again and placed a large pot of water on the stove before heading back upstairs. Back in his room, Snaggle sat with his back to the stove's exhaust pipe wrapping his tail around it and letting the warmth sink into him as he meditated. The sizzling of magic in his veins was just as comforting as the heat from the stove.

The small kobold rose and pulled his leather apron from a peg to don it. He then went through several neatly organized drawers filling the apron's pockets with tools. As he filled the right breast pocket with caltrops, he paused:
 "Hmmm, the last time I was at the Seven Silvers, I had my coins in my lower left pocket, and Short Change is sure to be at the ceremony today." 
Snaggle shifted the caltrops to his lower lefthand pocket. Finally, he fastened his goggles onto his face and pushed them up onto his forehead; he wouldn't need them while all the curtains and shutters in the house were still closed.

Snaggle slipped back to the kitchen. The water had begun to steam and bubble slightly. He climbed up onto the counter and pulled two mugs out of a cabinet and dried tea leaves from a jar. Putting the leaves into the mugs, he placed the mugs on the kitchen table and ladled some of the hot water into each mug to steep. Snaggle then set about making oatmeal from the rest of the water and food from the pantry.

As Snaggle stirred the pot, a creaking noise and muffled grumbling came from the hallway. Don had fixed the floorboards in the hall at least a dozen times, and Snaggle had just as diligently "unfixed" them; he liked to know when Don was awake. Snaggle hopped down from the stool he had been standing on and slid his goggles over his eyes. He then scurried around the kitchen pulling aside curtains and opening shutters to let the morning light in.

Snaggle ladled oatmeal into bowls on the table as the old human sat down in a chair with a groan, and Snaggle broke the silence. 

"Good morning dad; I made breakfast."

"Yum, looks like oatmeal with berries and uh salted meat? How um thorough of you." replied Don, smiling weakly as he started to eat the questionable meal.

Snaggle had never quite mastered the subtleties of cooking. 

"I have to go by the Vargidan estate before the ceremony today. Master Vargidan said he wanted to see me beforehand."

"Did he say why?"

"No. Maybe he just needs to be reminded what day it is. Some of his springs aren't bouncing back like they used to if you catch my drift."

Snaggle finished off his food and deposited the dishes into the kitchen wash tub. " I made breakfast, so you get to clean the dishes. Don't forget to clean them before going to the ceremony. I don't want you leaving them in the tub all day like yesterday."

"I know I know. I'll see you at the ceremony, and don't let Moltus keep you too long." said Don running his hand through hair that was more gray than brown now.

Don smiled wistfully as Snaggle darted out the front door. 

[sblock=Actions]Daily readying of spells (15-minutes concentration).
Collect and ready gear.
Head to Area 10 (Vargidan's Estate).[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (bright light); Perception +2
AC 15, touch 14, FF 12 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Nothing (hands free)
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Spear, Thieves Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Other (Stored in attic bedroom, House of Don Blanc) Backpack, Trail Rations x4 (backpack), Waterskin (backpack)
Current Encumbrance 5.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 14, 2012)

Joseph awoke and rolled out of bed with the dawn, which was, he decided, a useful if still annoying habit.  The better part of two years working the night watch after days or half days in his father's smithy had left him with much less of an appreciation for the dawn than most people in his small town, but such is life.

As he gathered his gear and made sure his packs were secured, Jimes would be at the ceremony later, and while mostly harmless was incorrigible, he paused to run down the list of things he still needed to do.   I don't have to go by the smithy this morning because father started making arrangements weeks ago to be sure he isn't short-handed.  Besides, with the harvest almost done and the festival right here business should be slow anyway.  Captain Wisslo still wants me to stop by the HQ before the ceremony so that's really the only place I need to go.  I enjoy a simple morning. 

After a quick breakfast of porridge with a mug of beef broth and one of watered wine Joseph closed up the house and decided to make his way over to the town watch headquarters to check in with Captain Wisslo.   I appreciate that he didn't make me stand watch last night, I believe there was supposed to be quite a crowd over at the Seven Silvers. 

[sblock=Actions]Collect and ready gear.
Head to Area 5 (Town Watch Headquarters).[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (bright light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20)
*Ranged Attack *dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20)
*Ranged Attack *shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, morningstar, dagger, dagger, shortbow, 20 arrows, Belt Pouch, Belt Pouch, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)  Bedroll (Backpack), Sacks (x4, Backpack), Waterskin (x2, Backpack),  Flask (Backpack), Flask of Oil (Backpack), Hemp Rope (100 ft.,  Backpack), Grappling Hook (Backpack), Torch (Backpack), Small Steel  Mirror (Backpack), Soap (1 lb., Backpack), Flint and Steel (Belt Pouch),  Whetstone (Belt Pouch), 11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp (Belt Pouch)
*Current Encumbrance *107 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 15, 2012)

Lissa rose well before dawn and prepared breakfast for herself and Nyra. As dawn broke, she had just finished preparing her spells. She then groomed and saddled Nyra, making sure to balance the weight of the gear in the saddlebags. After double checking everything she heads off to find her mentor with Nyra following on her heels.
[sblock=Actions]Prepare spells (1-hour).
Gather gear.
Head towards Kassen, searching for Olmira Treesong.[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
CG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (bright light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *10/10
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Hide Armor
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Halfling slingstaff, 10 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Stabilize_, _Virtue_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, mounted[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+8 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (bright light), Scent; Perception +2 (+8 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+2 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lidda
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, small bedroll
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *85.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride  (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast  Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action, DC  5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount (immediate  action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC 10), Soft Fall (no  action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC 15), Spur Mount (no action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, mounted, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 16, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (7:38:18)_
_Town of Kassen, Nirmathas_

The morning sun is just over the horizon, and like you, Kassen is already largely awake. Bits of life are percolating throughout the town as shops open, men head out to work on the river, in the woods, or in the field, and women open up the house to let in the light of dawn. Although the chilly air has a bit of a bite to it, most people are in a very warm mood. Much of the activity is centered on the forthcoming ceremony, and like any hardworking, isolated community, any deviation from the routine or mundane is welcome indeed.

[sblock=Gamble]As you step out the front door of the Seven Silvers Inn, you are immediately greeted by Cygar Anravis, who appears to be headed in. "Morning," he grunts as he brushes past you into the inn. Marshon Waters, the local general store owner, appears much friendlier, as he waves while opening his store across from you, on the north side of the street. Turning east, and walking across the wide town square, you spot a couple more townmembers up and about, including the blacksmith's son, the brawny, but oh-so-solemn Joseph Gault, who you note will be one of your compatriots for the next few days. He glances at you before heading over to the Town Watch Headquarters, where he greets the slow-witted Golfond Kir. Making your way quickly through the streets of Kassen, you soon arrive at the tall, but crooked tower at the edge of town, the home of Holgast the Sage. The tower, made of brick and timber, leans slightly to the south.

Your mentor Jocyn, half-elf bard, appears to just be getting ready to leave, since he and Holgast stand in the doorway of the tower's entrance, finishing up a chat.

"Hmmm, yes, very true, Jocyn, I will have to keep that in mind," the sage is saying as he nods at his guest. Holgast has the large yellow and orange door of his tower propped open with one hand, kind of leaning on it, while his other hand grips a long, smoking pipe. With his back towards your approach, Jocyn doesn't really see you, but Holgast does spot you, and takes his pipe out of his mouth long enough to point Jocyn's attention towards you with the tip. "Speak of the devil."

Jocyn smiles weakly, shaking his head. "Hush now, Holgast." Turning towards his gnome student (and good friend), Jocyn quickly greets you, "Good morning, Gamble. And how is your head treating you this morning?" As your friend and mentor listens to your response, grimaces at your questionable decisions, and grins at your apparent good fortune, Holgast moves to slip inside.

"Thank-you for stopping by, Jocyn. I'll let you talk with your pupil. I would invite you both in, but, well, you know..."

Jocyn moves to usher the eccentric wizard back into his eccentric home, "Go, go, go, we honestly have no more need of you at the moment." Jocyn shakes his head again, before turning back to you grinning, "Well, I guess I should talk with you now..."

Jocyn Elmaran leads you through the streets of Kassen, limping along with no particular destination in mind, as he gives you advice and instructions on your upcoming quest. "I have every amount of faith in you and your abilities, Gamble. You've always had a bit of flair, certainly since I've known you, but now I'm proud to say that you are both versatile and talented in the ways I hope all my students can be.

"Honestly, I'm sure this quest will prove no challenge to you and the others. What I'd like to see is for you to move on to bigger and better things once this little adventure is over. I've settled down here... well, let's just say that my leg won't allow me to travel like I use to..." He motions at his crippled leg, but pauses for a bit as if thinking about some long lost thought before continuing. "Anyways, let's just say that a performer, entertainer, and adventurer like yourself doesn't need to be couped up in a little town like this. Besides, there is not a lot that a gnome bard can offer to a lumberjack town, especially since our local inn already has an epic performer to provide its entertainment needs." He smiles widely at this last bit.

"Let's see. Before I let you off, there was a couple more things they wanted me to tell you. Ah yes, travel lightly." He looks at your spindly frame, as if there was any doubt about that. "...Just take along your harmonica, arms, and armor. Oh, and your spell component pouch, of course. Not that you could carry much more anyways. Now, you'll want to meet with Mayor Uptal as soon as possible. He said he would be over at the general store for most of the day. Unless there are any questions you have for me?" Jocyn looks at you expectantly.







[/sblock]
[sblock=Snaggle]You make your way briskly from your home towards the large house that serves as the Vargidan estate, working your way the long way around, through sidestreets and backalleys. Normally, you move quickly and quietly about town, since the townsfolk haven't been particularly neighborly towards the kobold in their midst, even a young, adopted, magically inclined one. However, the kindness and hospitality towards you has really picked up since it was announced that you'd be one of the young adventurers sent to the crypt. This morning in particular it seems the few villagers who do catch sight of you are generally happy to see you, and wave and call out greetings enthusiastically. You're not sure how you were picked for this important ceremony in the first place, but you feel like Don and Mortus probably had a heavy hand in it, hoping to see you more successfully integrated into the town.

Despite your route, it only takes a couple minutes to reach the Vargidan estate. You can understand why it has such a spooky reputation amongst the rest of the town. The large red and black building is heavy, dark, and ornate. Gargoyles stare down from each corner of the roof, and a thick purple cloud billows out of the building's large chimney. The knockers on the double front door are large busts (_i.e. head and torso sculptures_) of succubi, with each actual knocker ring piercing either side of the heavy bronze breasts of the succubi. A number of unavoidable puns cascade through your mind, in no small part because everyone in town has heard them a million times from the town's bawdiest lumberjacks. Although the mayor has tried to talk Mortus into replacing them, the eccentric sorcerer will hear none of it, claiming they are an important relic from his adventuring days, when he supposedly liberated them from the front door of genii caliph's palace. You reach up, perhaps reluctantly, and give one of the bronze rings several sharp raps against the belly of one of the succubi.

After a minute or so, you hear a commotion on the other side of the door. The door opens to reveal Mortus, his long, white hair and beard tucked inside a white nightshirt as if he's just pulled it on, and he is frowning and cursing furiously, "Where are those damn servants? Lazy, good-for-nothing layabouts. Why do I even pay them? The damn children do more work than them." Seeing you does not put a smile on his face. "Yeah, what do you want at this godforsaken unreasonable hour?" Your explanation does not seem to appease him. "Eh, wot. What day do you say it is now? I think not... What, you're certain?... I said that now did, I?" He pauses for a moment, reluctantly, before motioning you inside. "Very well, but make it quick. My starpans are due for the weaving of the perfumes shortly." Even after he's said it, Mortus seems as bewildered by that last bit as you are.

You've been inside the Vargidan home many times before, and it is no less impressive now. The floors are carpeted, the furniture is heavy and old, and nearly every square inch of the walls are covered in art, much of it erotic in nature. As you take a seat on a puffy leather couch, which might well be made out of authentic dragonhide, Moltus calls for his servants, "Paul, Torban, get your lazy asses outta bed! I need my tea!" In the midst of his shouting, he politely turns to you, "Would you like a cup, too? It is a very good, but very rare, Minkai blend." Without awaiting your response, he turns back and shouts through the walls and ceiling, "Make that two cups of tea!"

After finishing his shout, Mortus takes a seat in a large purple and gold easy chair, propping his slippered feat up on a nearby table that appears to be some sort of antique game table. You notice that he is finally smiling, staring at you with a sort of whimsical enthusiasm quite different from his demeanor just a moment ago. While you two sit in silence, you hear several large crashes coming from the direction of the kitchen, but Mortus either does not hear them or does not seem to care. After a good while, you hear the tell-tale sign of a teakettle whistle, and not long after that, a small, dark haired child walks into the room, a tray with tea and saucers floating in mid-air behind her. As she politely holds the swinging kitchen door open for the tray, Moltus glances at her, and his whimsical smile turns into a glare.

"Why child," He says through gritted teeth, "Where are Paul and Torban?"

The girl, who you place at no older than six, replies in a sweet, sing-song voice, "Oh. Jeorge knocked them out again, Papa. They're still sleepy, so I made you tea." She motions towards the floating tea tray, but as she does, it tips to the side a little before she quickly corrects and readjusts it through sheer concentration.

Moltus's exasperation quickly turns to devotion and nurturing. He takes the tray from the air and sets it on the game table, saying "Thank-you very much, Maudy. Now why don't you run along and wake the rest of your brothers and sisters. I've found out that today is a big day."

"Yes, papa," says Maudy before running off, leaving you and the Vargidan patriarch to enjoy your tea.

Just as you're starting to sip your (suprisingly well-brewed) tea, another door opens, a heavy wooden one at the opposite side of the room, leading from deeper into the house. A nubile young woman with toussled black hair and smooth, deeply tanned skin, wearing nothing but bedsheets wrapped around her and clutched against her chest, leans through the crack in the door. "Who is there Molt? You said you'd be right back to bed," the woman says shyly, almost innocently. Although her ethnicity is difficult to pinpoint *(DC 10 Knowledge (Geography))*, you still recognize her as Maria, previously one of the maidservants of the Vargidan estate... and now, the old man's 18-year-old wife, his twelfth.

"No, no," Moltus consoles her, "I forgot what day it was. Go put some clothes on, and make sure the children are all ready. I'll be taking them to the town square later this morning."

The woman turns back into the house, leaving you alone with Moltus once more. Already though, he seems to be getting worked up again about something, because he resumes his ranting from before, "Screw all their damn superstitious mumbo-jumbo! _...damn thirteen hocus-pocus..._" He declares, before mumbling the last bit about the number thirteen. He continues, "You know what I say! I say the thirteenth time is the charm, is what it is." He calms a bit, nodding to himself. You probably wouldn't dream of correcting him at this point, however, lest you get him truly riled up. He stops thoughtfully, and continues to sip from his tea.

Just when it seems you might finally get to really talk with your mentor, it appears that he's forgotten all about you. You both sit quietly for who knows how long, you staring at him, and he staring into space, before you finally work up the courage to prompt him. At the sound of your voice, he jumps. "Oh, hello, Snaggle," he says truly surprised to see you. "I'm glad you stopped by. There is something I was supposed to tell you... Ah yes, when you head to the town square later today, all they want you to bring is your most vital gear." He quickly spots that you only have your spear and thieves' tools. "Good, good, I see that you are already prepared. Wait, there was something else I was supposed to tell you..." His brow furrows, but his eyes have become very tired-looking, and his voice sounds fatigued, where there was none before. "Yes, well, it must not have been very important. Was there anything you wanted to ask me before you leave?" He looks towards you with a kind, fatherly face, but you can see in his eyes that the great mind of Moltus Vargidan is very distant.




[/sblock]
[sblock=Joseph]As you quietly lock up the door at the back of the house, you see a light blink into existence in the rear window of the shop portion of the building. It seems your father is already up as well, and is beginning to prepare for the coming day. You slip around the house into the main courtyard, where you can easily see the Town Watch Headquarters, caddy corner across the town square from you. This morning, it seems the watch has fallen to Guardsman Golfond Kir, who stands just in front of the HQ door, with a two-handed axe in his hand and a lit lantern at his feet. Though there is not much likelihood of foul play in Kassen, the building _does_ contain the armory, and villagers like to have access to the town guard whenever needed and as quickly as possible, so a 24-hour watch is appreciated.

There are a couple of other town-members moving about the square this morning, particularly Cygar Anravis, who you've had your eye on for some time. As he stalks across the square _towards_ the Seven Silvers, you can't help but wonder, if he is only just now heading for the warmth and comfort of the inn, what was he doing about town at this hour? Both you and Guardsman Kir watch Cygar head up to the door of the inn, before he brusquely brushes past the small blue creature that is exiting the building at the same time. You recognize the creature as Gamble, a bright blue gnome with brighter blue hair, and who, for better-or-worse, will be accompanying you when you leave town later today. He sees you staring, but soon heads off on his own unknown errands.

You stroll across the courtyard towards Golfond, who has spotted you as well, and he greets you first. "Good mornin', and well met, friend Joseph," he says in his slow, but purposeful speech. After you return his greeting, you quickly fall into idle chit chat and small conversation, which, though mostly simple due to Golfond's limitations, is perhaps not entirely unwelcome. Before long, however, the conversation turns towards your mentor, captain of the guards Gregor Wisslo.

"Cap'n Wisslo is inside and should be out 'fore too much longer. He's expectin' you," Golfond is saying, when the door to the watch building opens up, and Captain Wisslo steps out. He's only wearing simple boiled leather, and the only weapon he has is the dagger sheathed on his belt.

"Greetings, men." Wisslo says in a deep voice, his warm breath turning to fog in the chilly morning air. Nodding at your replies, he soon turns to Golfond.

"Guardsman Kir."

"Yes, sir?"

"You're officially relieved of watch for the night. I'm taking watch now."

"Yessir, Captain Wisslo." Without further question and without looking back, Golfond takes his axe and lantern, and strides off, probably heading to his mother. The morning still leaves plenty of light for you and Captain Wisslo to talk by.

Wisslo asks you a few courtesy questions before digging into the heart of the matter. "You're a good soldier, Gault, and honest to a fault. And I don't mean a good town guard or a good militia member, either. I mean a true soldier, a fighter, strong, hard-working, smart, and skilled. It's hard to ask for much more." He turns to look where Golfond, just barely visible amongst the streets and buildings in the distance, has accidentally stumbled and dropped his axe. However, the captain seems to ignore it, just looking off in the distance in general and nodding to himself. "...Yes, a damn fine soldier."

"Anyways, the mayor asked me to talk with you. I'm not going to talk about any of that other bull; I know you'll do your town proud easy enough. What I want to say is more important.

"Now I know that your father wants you to continue working with him in his shop, but I'm here to tell you that Kassen needs more of you than that... Well, let's just say that I ain't getting any younger. And I am damn sure not going to let that foreign bastard take over here. What I'm trying to say, son, is that I want to groom you for command of the watch." Wisslo looks at you carefully, trying to judge your initial reaction, before continuing, "Now, don't think about this too much right now. Just... be keeping it in mind. We'll talk more about that after you return from your, uh, little holiday in the woods."

The captain sighs, and briefly smiles at you, as if he's glad to have gotten that off of his chest. "There are a few other things they wanted me to mention to you. You're to supply only your weapons and armor," he raises an eyebrow as he eyes your pack full of gear. "Anything else you need -- rope, torches, rations, and so on -- will be provided before you leave. Also, when you get a chance, head on over there to the store, where I believe Mayor Uptal will be meeting with you this morning."

Wisslo takes one last moment to look you over carefully. "Well, son. What do you have to say for yourself?"





[/sblock]
[sblock=Lissa]Not two seconds after you leave your small cottage, you leap into the saddle, and Nyra shoots off towards Kassen, sprinting at full speed. Her lithe but powerful body easily avoids the obstacles she must dodge, and rips through the small bushes and such that she doesn’t. Unfortunately, the wind is just beginning to whip across your face when you spot your mentor, Olmira Treesong, gathering autumn flowers quite a distance from the town walls. You circle back around so you can talk to her from atop of Nyra. 

Although you greet the druid as you ride up, she just ignores you, instead choosing to walk up to your lion and offer chunks of meat she pulls out of one pocket. Nyra greatly appreciates the gift. Only after Olmira has scratched the head, ears, and chin of the white lion, and hugged its soft neck, chortling as she does so, does she choose to acknowledge your presence.

“Hello, little mouse. And how are you today?” Oblivious to your response, she pauses as if she has just thought of something amusing. “You know, I find something unusual about you two. The lion follows the mouse, instead of simply chasing and eating it.” She laughs out loud, apparently thinking she’s just come up with a very funny joke. “Someone should write a fable about it.”

Olmira stops talking for a moment as she spots a fox hidden under a nearby bush. She pulls more food out of a different pocket, and crouches down to the gesture towards the fox. It doesn’t take much coaxing for the fox to dart over and start eating out of the other druid’s hands, despite the presence of your lion. You still have to struggle to control Nyra, however, as the appearance of more food has excited her, and you can’t tell if this means the handful of treats… or the fox.

After the fox finishes eating and dashes back into the trees, Olimira turns to you and asks, “Will you walk with me for a little while, little mouse?” She turns away from the town and walks back into the forest, giving you little choice but to follow her or abandon her.

As you and Nyra move to catch up, you can hear that she has already resumed talking. “I was just talking with the wind the other day, and do you know what he told me? He said you are ready. I have nothing left to teach you…” Suddenly she sounds very sad. “You have learned a lot, and now you are friends with the flowers, and with the animals of the forest, and with the trees, the rocks, the stream, the very wind itself.” Her melancholy quickly gives way to joy and enthusiasm as she looks back to you. “And they are all friends with you.”

You continue walking through the woods for several more minutes, with Olmira occasionally stopping to greet and converse with the flowers, or with some small woodland creature. As she rambles on, it is not always easy for you to tell if she is talking with you… or the wind. She is just in the middle of saying something about the coming winter, and the state of the many creatures that have a long hibernation ahead of them, when she stops and quickly turns to you. “What are you still doing here, little mouse? Those… others… are waiting on you.” She motions back towards Kassen, her eyes brimming with tears. Before you can respond, she runs up and hugs you both, not only encompassing the lion, but you as well this time. Despite the strength of the juvenile lion, Nyra struggles to escape Olmira’s embrace. You suspect that the same would be true even if she was a fully grown lioness. The hug stops as quickly as it began, with Olmira looking at you once more. “Little mouse, unless you have any more of your little, mousy questions for me, then I ask for you to fly. Fly, now.”






  [/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 16, 2012)

"I'll be sure to think on it sir.  What can you tell me about the history of this ceremony?"


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 16, 2012)

> "I'll be sure to think on it sir.  What can you tell me about the history of this ceremony?"



"You don't know?" He seems surprised. He is well versed in both the history of the town, and its founder. Wisslo himself went through the ceremony when he was about your age, and has helped with the lantern many times since then. He is very traditionalist, however, and is not pleased with the more and more rituals piled on every year. At any rate, he recounts the entire tale:

[sblock=History of Kassen]Almost 200 years  ago, when the land that was to become Nirmathas was still a vassal of  the empire of Cheliax, the northern reaches of the Fangwood were a wild  and untamed place. The crusades that laid low the Whispering Tyrant to  the north were a distant memory, and those who remained were intent upon  keeping the orcs of Belkzen and the remaining undead from Ustalav in  check. As a result, the great forest was full of danger, from marauding  orcs to deadly predators, making it unsafe for merchants hoping to trade  with the growing community of Skelt in the foothills of the Mindspin  Mountains to the west.

      Ekat Kassen was a crusader and fortune seeker who came to serve Lastwall in the year _4515 AR_.  While he fought with distinction, he soon realized that he wanted more  from life and left the Lastwall military to find his fortune elsewhere.  His travels took him all over the region around Lake Encarthan, and he  decided to settle down in 4522 after a very profitable adventure. Using a  sizable portion of his fortune, he set out to tame a small area of the  Fangwood on the banks of the Tourondel River, making it a natural  stopover for those traveling up and down the river to Skelt. For the  next 10 years, the town, which was then known as Kassen’s Hold, grew and  prospered.

      All that changed when Asar Vergas came to Kassen’s Hold with a  host of mercenaries under his command. Asar was an old companion of  Ekat, and the two had traveled together for some time before splitting  up just after Ekat’s last adventure. Over the years, Asar became sure  that Ekat had cheated him after that adventure. Promising great wealth  to his mercenaries, Asar raided the town relentlessly for 2 months.  Finally, the townsfolk managed to locate Asar’s camp in an ancient crypt  deep in the forest, and Ekat himself went out to deal with his old  companion. The battle was terribly bloody, with only a few townsfolk  coming back to tell the tale. In the end, Asar was slain and his  mercenaries scattered, but Ekat suffered a mortal wound. He died 2 days  later, on the 11th day of Neth, 4535. In honor of their beloved founder,  the townsfolk buried Kassen in the ancient crypt, interring his bones  in a place of honor, above the simple sarcophagi used to inter Asar, his  mercenaries, and the townsfolk that lost their lives in the bitter  struggle. They placed an eternal flame above Kassen’s final resting  place, so that all who visited might find warmth in the  wilderness.[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 17, 2012)

Jocyn said:
			
		

> _Unless there are any questions you have for me?_



“Well, actually...” Gamble begins carefully, "What was it that you and Holgast were up to when I walked up?"


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 17, 2012)

Courage said:
			
		

> “Well, actually...” Gamble begins carefully, "What was it that you and Holgast were up to when I walked up?"




Jocyn quickly shakes his head, "Oh no, that wasn't anything that concerned you. I've asked Holgast to make something for me."

[sblock=DC 20 Sense Motive (Hunch)]...[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 17, 2012)

Gamble doesn't really believe him, but decides to leave it alone for now. He would really like to take time to poke around town for more information about what might be going on, but gathering information from the townsfolk usually takes anywhere between one to four hours, and Gamble is loathe to disappoint the mayor, especially on a day he is sure to be excited about.

Resigned, the gnome heads over towards the general store.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I can't help but notice that she didn't tell me what to do next. She didn't even tell me to bring only my most important gear...







Although Lissa rarely smiles, she can't help but give a wry grin in this instance. "So... where am I supposed to be going exactly?"


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 17, 2012)

Lissa said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I can't help but notice that she didn't tell me what to do next. She didn't even tell me to bring only my most important gear...
> ...












*OOC:*


Yes, well, Olmira can be very absent-minded at times. It's also possible she remembered all along and was just waiting for you to ask.







"Tsk. Tsk. You know me far better than that, little mouse. I don't know much about that place." Olmira sighs, and stops to think, seemingly giving in to a bit of rare purposeful insight. "I suppose the first place I would check if I were you would be that large open area they keep in the middle of those ugly buildings." She giggles to herself, "It's almost like they have their own forest glade to gather in... a _"city-glade"_ almost."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 17, 2012)

Snaggle cocks his head to one side and asks "Why put the magical torch in the middle of nowhere? If it's so important, why didn't they just put it here in town?"


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 17, 2012)

Snaggle said:
			
		

> Snaggle cocks his head to one side and asks "Why put the magical torch in the middle of nowhere? If it's so important, why didn't they just put it here in town?"




Vargidan mimics your headcock, "If it was here in town, it wouldn't be a very interesting quest, now would it?" He nods sagely at his answer, having slipped back into one of the more peculiar sides of his growing madness.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 17, 2012)

"Good thought," nods Lissa, before heading back towards Kassen, intending to have a look around the town square.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 17, 2012)

"I suppose I'll head to the town square then." he said as he slid off the couch and headed for the door.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 17, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709, (8:37:54)_
_Town Square, Kassen, Nirmathas_

The town square is really a bustle by now. The town general store (just up the northwest street, directly across from the Seven Silvers) in particular has attracted quite a commotion. You are not sure exactly what is going on, but it is easy for you to catch glimpses of long and thin black candles and black shirts, skirts, and pants being passed in and amongst the a small crowd as people move in and out of the front entrance of the store, excitedly talking and gossiping all the while.

You can see Asina running back and forth from the Seven Silvers, carrying candy, small pies, and other sweet treats to willing customers in the crowd, and quickly delivering their money back to the inn. And you are not surprised to see Short Change weaving through the group of villagers, though most are wary of him, and a wide berth parts around him as he moves, much to his obvious dismay. The storekeeper, Marshon Waters, seems to be trying his best to conduct the crowd in and around his shop, but he seems to be having a tough time of it. Despite all of this, you don’t catch any glimpse of the mayor.

[sblock=Joseph]As you stood chatting with Captain Wisslo, you witnessed the crowd quickly form around the general store when Marshon opened his doors for business. You are the first of the heroes to arrive on scene, and are able to witness a little later on as first a gnome, then a kobold, stroll into the square. The crowd reacts most when a halfling woman gallops down the eastern street on top of her white lion mount.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gamble]Jocyn decides to go ahead and accompany you to the general store, and you both arrive well after the crowd is formed. You spot Joseph first, and see Snaggle and Lissa arrive after you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Snaggle]You leisurely walk away from your odd meeting at the Vargidan estate, but you don’t get far before you hear the sounds of laughter, talking, and shouting coming from the direction of the town square. Apparently, the townsfolk are at it already. As you enter the courtyard, you can easily pick out the blue skin of Gamble, and the brawny mass of the blacksmith’s son, but you don’t see the halfling woman or her lion cub. You soon discover that her lion cub really isn’t, as the pair comes racing past you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lissa]Your ride is a pleasant one, but oh-too-short as you near the eastern gate of Kassen. As road gives way to street, you briefly consider pulling up into a more relaxed lope, before ruling against it. You are moving at a pretty good pace when you enter the “city-glade”, passing just by a small surprised kobold. As you wheel Nyra around to a stop, you also glimpse the faces of a couple of bards, including the gnome you know you’ll be working with, and the face of a behemoth soldier with a behemoth sword, whom you hope you’ll be working with. Amongst all this, the crowd seems in awe of your arrival, though they are too dumbstruck to panic, or worse.[/sblock]

The arrival of Lissa on her lion finally catches the attention of Mr. Waters. He notices that you have all gathered in the square, and he manages to shout over the crowd, who are now gossipingly excitedly about the appearance of Nyra, “The mayor is in the back!” He waves his arm over his head, motioning for you to go around the side of the store. “Go around back!” He doesn’t have to ask you twice, as taking the alley between the general store and the Greathall takes you away from the crowd and most of the noise. Jocyn stays behind to make sure any of the crowd doesn't start flowing down the alleyway.

As you walk down the alley towards the rear of the shop, leaving the crowd behind, you catch a good view of the Tourondel River, which is usually difficult to see in most parts of the town. As you continue to approach the river and round the corner of the shop, you can make out what sounds like two guys talking, but it is difficult for you to make out with the crowd noise in the background.
[sblock=DC 15 Perception]"Do ya' think all the preparations are ready at the the tomb?"
"Well, yeah... hushup, I think I hear someone coming."[/sblock]
As soon as you round the corner, and the two villagers spot you, they immediately stop talking. You recognize them both as woodcutters. They grin once they see you, and both jump at the chance to greet you. Suddenly one seems to remember something, “Oy, you’re obviously ‘ere to see the mayor. ‘E’ll obviously be glad to see you. He’s in the store, let me go get ‘em.”


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 17, 2012)

Joseph greets the two woodsmen, though he is slightly curious as to what they were talking about.

"Well good morning to the both of you.  I would appreciate that."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 17, 2012)

Snaggle stares at the woodcutters, waiting for them to fetch the mayor.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 17, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709, (9:02:27)
General Store Backalley, Kassen, Nirmathas_

It doesn’t take long before the mayor bursts out the back door of the store, his momentum causing him to slide a bit and almost toppling him. He’s clearly excited, and seeing you seems to magnify his enthusiasm even more.

[sblock=Mayor Uptal]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Mayor Jonark Uptal (NG male human aristocrat 3):* Every 4 years  the town of Kassen holds an election to decide the next mayor, a  position that Uptal has held for over 11 years. With another election  coming up in just a few months, Uptal wants to ensure that this year’s  Quest for the Everflame happens without a problem. Mayor Uptal is a fair  man when it comes to his office, settling land disputes and other  quibbles among the townsfolk on a regular basis. When it comes to  outsiders, he is a bit more cautious, siding with the locals unless  faced with irrefutable evidence.[/sblock]
You all know the mayor well enough, some more so than others, and you’ve found that he is every bit the small town politician– beaming, opinionated, and boisterous bordering on pomposity. He is not the cleverest person around, but he is wise enough to seek and follow the counsel of those who are. He’s dismissive of most people that aren’t adult, male, humans. While he can be comfortable around women, children, and other races in the proper setting, and is more than capable of pandering to them, his view on them, especially small races such as halflings and gnomes, is a trivial, narrow-minded one. It is not that the mayor intends to be prejudiced, but like many simple, isolated, people, that is just the nature of things. Despite all of his flaws, Mayor Uptal is not evil or selfish. His alignment is neutral good, and he displays sympathy and compassion towards others more often than not.

 He greets you each in turn, bending over to very briefly shake the hands of Gamble, Snaggle, and Lissa without quite looking you in the eye, and causing Nyra to emit a low feline growl. When he reaches Joseph, however, he lingers for quite some time with a warm, strong, two-handed grip, looking directly into the face of the human with an ever widening smile. Having welcomed you each (with a clear bias towards the non-demihuman), Uptal steps back to address you, motioning the two woodcutters behind him so he can draw himself up into his full campaigning mode.

 “Welcome, welcome, welcome. Today is a big day, a big day indeed. You must all be very excited. I trust that you each were able to meet with your mentors? Anyways, I’m glad for the chance to speak with you before the ceremony today, as I’m a very busy man.” He puts out his bottom lip in deep frown as he nods his head, trying to give the impression of authority and deep importance, before returning to his campaign grin. “To make certain you are ready for the Quest of the Everflame, there are a few things I need to tell you.

 “We want today’s ceremony to begin precisely at noon, and we have something special planned, so you’ll be sequestered in the town watch building until that time.” It’s at this point the mayor notices Joseph’s heavy backpack, which causes his voice to falter and his smile to dip a bit. “Also your mentors may have forgotten to mention that the town would like to supply you for the quest. For, uh, certain reasons, uh… actually Ekat Kassen himself left for the crypt supplied _just so_, and we want the ceremony to honor that.” He builds confidence towards the end of his sentence, firmly motioning one of the woodcutters forward, “Joseph, I trust you won’t mind if Ty here takes your pack over to your father’s until you return?”

 While Ty glances warily at Joseph, looking for consent before making a move, the mayor continues in a deep, grave, and ceremonial voice, perhaps too much so, “Your quest will be a perilous one. More than once, a questor has died during the journey to recover the flame. Some of you may not return from _this_ one.” He looks in particular at the kobold, before turning his gaze on each potential adventurer in turn, “Are you all absolutely certain you wish to participate?” He looks again to the kobold.

 [sblock=DC 20 Sense Motive (Hunch)]Mayor Uptal is really overworking this. You get a sense that he sees you all as children, and this is a ghost story he is pressing pretty hard on you. He's looking for you to treat this event even more solemnly and seriously than it already is. The tone and demeanor he is giving off also tells you that it is not impossible that the mayor has something up his sleeve to give the quest more weight than it has had in years past. Finally, it is readily apparent that, though the Mayor is willing to tolerate the halfling and gnome, he is not pleased with the developments that led to Snaggle being included. He would not be unhappy if the kobold decided to drop out altogether.[/sblock]
 [sblock=DC 10 Knowledge (Local)]You are pretty certain no one has ever been killed during a quest. Injured, maybe, and even that would be unusual.[/sblock]
 [sblock=DC 12 Knowledge (Local), Trained Only]The mayor's speech sparks Gamble's memory. You remember that a group of townsfolk left Kassen a few days ago, heading south into the woods along the route you'll be taking later today. You thought nothing of it when you heard of it before, but between Jocyn and Holgast's conversation, what the two woodcutters were saying when you walked up, and the mayor's peculiar enthusiasm, Gamble is beginning to piece together what is happening.[/sblock]
 







*OOC:*


Note that the second knowledge check is trained only, so only Gamble may attempt it (through bardic knowledge). In cases like these, only one check is made anyways, and it is then compared to all of the DCs. In this case, if Gamble rolls 12 or higher, I’ll add the results for both of the DCs.


----------



## Courage (Jul 17, 2012)

Gamble looks at the mayor with mocking incredulity, "And let down this fine town. Never."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 17, 2012)

"Yes yes, the sooner this is over the sooner I can get back to working on hunting traps. Mr Gault said he would finish the new compression spring by week's end; I should be able to get enough force behind the javelin to pierce cleanly through a deer's skull." Snaggle absently replies as he sits down and starts to sift through the gravel for particularly pointy rocks.









*OOC:*


Apparently Snaggle doesn't get out of the house much; he doesn't seem to know anything about the local area.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 17, 2012)

Lissa tilts her head and narrows her eyes as she absently scratches Nyra's chin. "We'll be going as well," she replies.


----------



## Courage (Jul 17, 2012)

Snaggle said:
			
		

> Apparently Snaggle doesn't get out of the house much; he doesn't seem to know anything about the local area.












*OOC:*


I'm getting the impression that Snaggle tends to avoid most of the town's activities, ongoings, and residents, and that this ritual is an unusual outlier for him.

Anyways, when we get a chance, I'll have Gamble relay all his suspicions to the other party members.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Etharia you forgot the +2 bonus to knowledge (local) checks for actually living in the local area (you beat the DC 10 check).


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 17, 2012)

Isklexi said:
			
		

> Etharia you forgot the +2 bonus to knowledge (local) checks for actually living in the local area (you beat the DC 10 check).




        *GM:*  I was just about to say the same thing. I meant to remind all of you, but forgot to. Gamble's check also missed the +2 bonus (he has a +7 naturally).


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 17, 2012)

"Oh, I don't mind at all.  Just know that I will be checking over whats mine when we all get back," Joseph says as he hands the pack over with a not quite so friendly smile.  "Well let's get started then."









*OOC:*


And can I just take 10 on the knowledge check?  If I can then I do so.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

Ty takes the pack gingerly and immediately heads off to Renet's Steel.

After watching him go, the mayor addresses you once more, apparently resigned to the fact that _everyone_ will be going. “Well, I guess that is that, then. Benson?"

The other woodcutter steps up, "If you'll follow me, please."

He leads you back into the courtyard and around to the town watch headquarters, where Captain Wisslo still stands, arms crossed while he watches the activity of the town. Along the way, you also spot Joseph's father standing in the doorway of his shop, receiving a heavy pack from Ty the woodcutter.

Wisslo steps aside as Benson ushers you inside the watch building, and the captain gives Joseph a friendly nod as you pass over the threshold. Benson leads you to the muster room, a long, narrow room with brick walls and brick floor. Benches are lined up along either side of the room, and along the wall behind them are aligned an array of lockers, hooks, and pegs.

        *GM:*  
Presumably, you all file in.     




			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> And can I just take 10 on the knowledge check?  If I can then I do so?












*OOC:*


I haven't really decided. I think I'm going to default to the RAW (rules as written). In other words, it _is_ possible to take 10 on a knowledge check, except when distracted, time-pressed, or in combat (an exception to this exception is the bard ability _Lore Master_ which allows him to take 10 on Knowledge checks he has ranks in at any time). However, in this case, and moving forward, I think I'll say that most key conversations with NPCs count as distracting. The Knowledge (History) check at the beginning, however, would have been a good candidate for take 10, as well as any other situation in which your character is just sitting around thinking, or with which there isn't any specific context.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709, (9:08:48)
Muster Room, Town Watch Headquarters, Kassen, Nirmathas

_"They want you to wait in here. Someone will be bringing in food a little later, I think." With that, Benson leaves you to the room. You note that you aren't prisoners or anything; he didn't even close the door behind him, and you can still faintly hear the commotion come in from the town at-large.

Seeing as you'll be confined to this room for a little over three hours, you might decide to look around. If you do so, you discover that a few of the lockers are occupied. Belts, cloaks, and pouches hang from several pegs, and heavy boots and packs are stored under the benches. You find various types of weapons, armor, and shields, and various bits of mundane gear. As Joseph can attest to, the muster room sees a lot of use.

The food, when it arrives, consists of little more than meat, bread, and cheese... probably the contents of a days trail rations, something that you'll need to get used to sooner or later. In the meantime, you wait anxiously for someone to come and fetch you for the ceremony.

        *GM:*  Now would probably be a good time to introduce yourselves to each other while you wait. You can also relay any information that you may have discovered and the other characters missed.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

Joseph introduces himself, though he is probably known at least by name to the others, and shares what he has seen and heard so far.

He then goes over to his locker and retrieves the sap he carries while on watch.

During the wait Joseph uses his whetstone to sharpen all of his bladed weapons

[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (bright light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, morningstar, dagger, dagger, sap, shortbow, 20 arrows, Belt Pouch, Belt Pouch
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Flint and Steel (Belt Pouch),   Whetstone (Belt Pouch), 11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp (Belt Pouch)
*Current Encumbrance *55 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissa loosens Nyra's girth as she speaks up "I'm Lissa, this is Nyra, and I believe the Mayor is up to something" she looks off through the door with a vague expression on her face "I truly dislike surprises."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 18, 2012)

"I am Snaggle" the kobold replies and then crawls beneath a bench and begins to sharpen a small rock with a file.


----------



## Courage (Jul 18, 2012)

Gamble cheerfully greets everyone and returns their introductions. He is also happy to share with them his theories about the mayor and the ceremony. He thinks that that mayor has sent some villagers ahead to prepare some type of "challenge" at the tomb. He hasn't quite yet worked out what this might consist of, though.

As he waits, he pulls out his harmonica, and plays some simple, but pleasant, tunes.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709, Noon (12:00:00)
Town Square, Kassen, Nirmathas_

At almost noon to the dot, Captain Wisslo enters the room. He has pulled a simple black tunic over his other clothes, and he holds a long, lit black candle. "It is time."

He leads you out of the building, into a town square completely empty except for yourselves. He motions you forward, though he waits by the entrance of the headquarters.  

As you walk further into the square, the bells atop the Temple of Erastil begin to toll their midday song, echoing throughout the quiet town of Kassen. As the peals begin to fade, the first of the townsfolk make their way into the square, dressed in black, as if attending a funeral. Each carries a lit black candle. They slowly fill the square, moving quietly across the cold, hard ground, their eyes downcast and mournful. After a few moments, a murmur passes through the crowd as it slowly parts to let Mayor Uptal through. He leads the way with a tarnished silver lantern. Behind him, an old pony drags a cart laden with backpacks and supplies.  

Once he reaches the center of the crowd, Mayor Uptal stops and calls out to the assembled townsfolk. “  Once again the winter winds blow through the Fangwood, marking the end of another harvest. There are wolves in the woods, howling at our walls, and serpents in our shadows, waiting to strike. Just as it was one hundred and seventy-four years ago, when Kassen himself left these walls to protect us, so it is today. Where are the heroes? Where are the brave folk that will venture out to Kassen’s tomb and retrieve the flame to keep this community safe for another winter?”

At this point the mayor pauses to let you come forth to accept your mission. As you approach, he asks loudly and ceremoniously, "  Who is to have the honor of carrying the ancient silver lantern?" He does not wait for a response and immediately hands it to the human. "Bring the fire back to Kassen, Joseph."

Now, he motions to the cart, where four backpacks sit ready for you.  

        *GM:*  You can go ahead and make your selections. Unless you make some special pretense of examining the packs, who gets which initially will be determined randomly.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissa promptly moves forward as Uptal starts talking and starts to look through the gear, ignoring the mayor entirely. Once she chooses a pack she starts transferring the gear to her saddle bags after tightening Nyra's girth.









*OOC:*


I've decided to dislike the mayor.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

Joseph waits for the others to take a pack before picking up the last one and making sure that the lantern is fastened to it and slinging the pack over his shoulder.

Joseph looks around once and then heads out of town to start the walk to the Crypt of the Everflame.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

You search through the backpacks on the cart, discovering the following:

*Backpack A:* Trail Rations (5 days), Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Waterskin (Full), Piece of Trail Map, Hempen Rope (50')

*Backpack B:* Trail Rations (5 days), Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Waterskin (Full), Piece of Trail Map, _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ (labeled)

*Backpack C:* Trail Rations (5 days), Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Waterskin (Full), Piece of Trail Map, Small Bottle of Local Brandy, Box of Tinder and Three Tindertwigs

*Backpack D:* Trail Rations (5 days), Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Waterskin (Full), Piece of Trail Map, Grappling Hook, Three Torches

As you go about reviewing the items, The mayor once again speaks to the townsfolk. “I present to you the brave heroes who will follow in Kassen’s footsteps to retrieve the Everflame! Some of them may not return, but I say to you that their sacrifice shall not be forgotten. Go, brave heroes, and do not return until you have the eternal fire.” With that, the mayor points to the south, the direction of Kassen’s tomb. The townsfolk begin waving goodbye with cold, solemn looks on most of their faces.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissa discards both the too large backpack and the small tent while muttering, "Whats the point of these Nyra you can't use them."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Recording the voicechat actions for posterity: Lissa selected backpack A, but left the actual backpack and the tent. She quickly collected all the map fragment pieces and handed them to Joseph, who took the time to decipher them.







You quickly reassemble the map:

[sblock=Map Fragments]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Reassembled Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 18, 2012)

Snaggle takes backpack B grunting under the weight.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

As the group leaves town Joseph can't help but notice that the backpacks were not at all sized for small creatures.  "If any of you need, I can carry any of your extra gear.  It won't make too much difference to me in this armor."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 18, 2012)

"yes please" grunts Snaggle


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissa responds, "Thank you no, Nyra and I keep each other warm. Besides..." she glances back to make sure they are out hearing range, "they forgot to take my bedroll away from Nyra." She then pulls herself onto Nyra's saddle.


----------



## Courage (Jul 18, 2012)

“If it is not too much trouble, good sir. Otherwise, I'm afraid I might slow us down.” Gamble is eager to get started as well, and follows the others out of town.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

"I can handle this," Joseph says as he slings backpacks *B*,* C*, and *D* over his shoulders.  "We can work out who carries what on the trail."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

As you leave, Mayor Uptal tries to discreetly return to the cart the pack and tent that Lissa so unceremoniously dumped to the ground.

[sblock=Rewards]Hooded Silver Lantern (15 gp, 2 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
 Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Small Tent (10 gp, 20 lbs)
Small Tent (10 gp, 20 lbs)
Small Tent (10 gp, 20 lbs)
Winter Blanket (5 sp, 3 lbs)
Winter Blanket (5 sp, 3 lbs)
Winter Blanket (5 sp, 3 lbs)
Winter Blanket (5 sp, 3 lbs)
Waterskin (Full) (1 gp, 4lbs)
Waterskin (Full) (1 gp, 4lbs)
Waterskin (Full) (1 gp, 4lbs)
Waterskin (Full) (1 gp, 4lbs)
Map to Crypt (-,-)
20 Days' Rations (10 gp, 20 lbs)
Hempen Rope (50') (1 gp, 10 lbs)
Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lbs)
Box of Tinder and 3 Tindertwigs (3 gp, 1lb)
3 Torches (3 cp, 3 lbs)
_Potion of Cure Light Wounds _(50 gp, 1 lb)
Bottle of Local Brandy (5 gp, 1 lb)
*Total Value and Weight: *112.03 gp, 134 lbs
[/sblock][sblock=Silver Lantern]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
As you head down the wide south thoroughfare of Kassen towards the southern gate and the town's exit, you leave behind one crowd for another. Another large group of people has congregated in and around the southern gate, and this one is not nearly as reserved as the last.

You recognize many faces, including Asina, Jocyn, Vargidan and his gaggle of children; even Olmira has made time to come see off Lissa and Nyra. You have to fight to make your way through the crowd, with handshakes, hugs, and slaps on the back slowing you down further. At one point, Snaggle feels a sharp jerk from his lower left, and you all hear a loud yelp. Whipping around, the kobold notices Jimes Iggins holding one of his hands gingerly and retreating quickly back into the crowd.

Eventually, you leave the crowd behind and finally hit the road leading south and away from Kassen. A guard standing at the top of the guard tower to your right just outside the town walls gives you one last wave as you leave town. You set your pace at a brisk walk towards the entrance to the Fangwood, Gamble struggling to keep up and Lissa and Nyra leisurely jaunting along. At last, you have begun your quest to _the Crypt of the Everflame_.

        *GM:*  When you next make a post, you need to work out amongst yourself who is carrying what of the new gear. Make sure to include your status listing the new gear you have, how much weight you are carrying, and whether or not you are encumbered. Among other things, this will allow me to calculate your current rate of travel.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (12:09:30)_
_Road Just South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The air is cool and dry. The road, starting at about 25 feet wide and narrowing down to about 15 feet as it enters the forest proper, is hard and dusty. You notice that storm clouds are slowly beginning to roll in above the trees on the horizon. As the sky gradually turns overcast during your journey, the light slips from bright to normal, and the ambient temperature drops several more degrees.

Some of you might know something about the country of Nirmathas:

[sblock=Nirmathas Information, DC 10 Knowledge (Geography)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A struggling country only recently escaped from the grasp of an imperialistic master, *Nirmathas*   finds itself trapped in a constant war with the nation that seeks to   reclaim it. Its people, proud of their newly gained freedom, try to   maintain normal lives while still being ever-ready to fight off the   imperial advances of their southern neighbor. Interesting attributes of  the nation are its heavy reliance on the foresting industry, and the  large number of rangers and druids that call the country home.
Nirmathas lies on the western shores of Lake Encarthan, one of Avistan's   largest bodies of fresh water. As a nation, Nirmathas is surrounded by   enemies: to its south lies Molthune, its parent nation and the country   that Nirmathas has unofficially been at war with since its creation.  To  its west, along with Varisia, lies Nidal, the home of fell shadow  beast and the foul aristocracy that commands them. To the north lies the  orc-infested Hold of Belkzen; it inhabitants' warlike ways are a  constant threat to lasting peace. 
Nirmathas does have one friendly neighbour: the kingdom of Lastwall  at  its northern border. Both countries share a respect for one other,  and  though they do not give each other direct military aid (as Lastwall  is  also an ally of Molthune), they both share a common enemy in the orcs   of Belkzen.
Nirmathas is a very free-spirited nation and does not have a true  central government; the small settlements throughout the nation  effectively govern themselves. The little central government it does  have is run by an elected Forest Marshal, whose primary role is to unite  the rangers, lumberjacks, and woodcutters of the country into a  military when necessary.[/sblock][sblock=Map of Nirmathas, DC 15 Knowledge (Geography), Trained Only]...[/sblock][sblock=Map of Nirmathas with Crypt Location, DC 20 Knowledge (Geography), Trained Only]...[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Make one knowledge check with a +2 bonus for being residents of the country. Feel free to take 10 on this one. Depending on how well Gamble rolls, you'll get both, one, or none of the two higher Geography DCs.






        *GM:*  As you begin your trek, it is important to know what kind of travel preparations you have made. In addition to the distribution of your gear, the party needs to decide what marching order it will use. Any other preparations you make also need to be included in your post and possibly your status block. The first post has been updated with the current campaign status, including the current light level of normal light. Use these status blocks as a start when you update your status.


----------



## Courage (Jul 18, 2012)

Gamble will strap on his buckler (you never know). Since we can't all walk four abreast, the gnome prefers to walk in the back where he can best make use of his ranged attacks and spellcasting. I won't regale the party with my harmonica skills just yet, so it stays stowed, along with my weapons.









*OOC:*


I can either take 10 on the Geography check, for a guaranteed look at the Nirmathas map (+5 knowledge), or I can chance it and roll for the more detailed map. What do you guys think?






[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Retrieve buckler.
*Move Action:* Ready buckler.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status] *Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow unloaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Light crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel, Harmonica, 26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

"Well Lissa, it looks like it comes down to what gear you want to put on Nyra and I will carry the rest," Joseph says as the group heads down the road.  "I guess I can walk in front with Nyra and Snaggle and Gamble can bring up the rear."

As the sky starts to darken Joseph looks up and tries to see if he can tell what the weather is going to do.








*OOC:*


Joseph takes 10 on his Knowledge (Geography) check.  13 result.
Joseph takes 10 on a Survival check to know what the weather is doing.  15 result.
Joseph won't walk with a weapon out since he has Quick Draw. 
Will we be able to pick up enough firewood for the night once we stop or will we need to gather it as we go along?





[sblock=Current Status]
*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.)  Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Silver Lantern, Backpack A, Backpack B, Backpack  C
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Flint and Steel (Belt Pouch A),   Whetstone (Belt Pouch A), 11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp (Belt Pouch B),  Contents of Backpack A (Secured Silver Lantern, Map to the Crypt, Small  Tent, Winter Blanket, 5 Days' Rations, Full Waterskin, _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),  Contents of Backpack B (Small Tent, Winter Blanket, 5 Days' Rations,  Full Waterskin, Bottle of Local Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs),  Contents of Backpack C (Small Tent, Winter Blanket, 5 Days' Rations,  Full Waterskin, Grappling Hook, 3 Torches)
*Current Encumbrance *167 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Will we be able to pick up enough firewood for the night once we stop or will we need to gather it as we go along?



Setting up camp will be a DC 10 Survival check, including gathering dry wood, which there is plenty of.



			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> Joseph takes 10 on a Survival check to know what the weather is doing.  15 result.



Good call; a DC 15 Survival check let's you predict the weather 24 hours in advance. You suspect that a cold rain will be falling in the Southern Fangwood before the end of tonight.








*OOC:*


I hope you brought your galoshes.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

Redbadge said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I hope you brought your galoshes.











*OOC:*


They were in my pack.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

"Perhaps we should consolidate what we can into one backpack first," Lissa says as she casts a glance back at Snaggle and Gamble. "We can toss the spares and possibly another tent to the roadside. Nyra will carry the rest," she finishes with a shrug. She then proceeds to scan the forest for edible snacks while maintaining pace with Joseph.









*OOC:*


Wearing more than one backpack into combat seems like a bad idea. By the way my survival check is + 9 so no worries about camping.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alright, backpacks hold 60 pounds and my belt pouches can hold 10 pounds each.  I could put the 3 tents in one backpack and hang 2 waterskins off the sides of it.  If Snaggle and Gamble are OK sharing a tent and we ditch one I could conceivably put the 2 tents, 4 blankets, 2 backpacks, lantern, brandy, and tinderbox in the one backpack.
That would leave 46 lbs. with both my belt pouches mostly empty.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


It sounds reasonable, if bulky. Nyra can carry up to 150 for medium load and she is currently at 85 (107 with the extra gear I've already stored) with Lissa mounted. I should warn you she doesn't see the need to carry around empty backpacks that are too large for most of the team to use.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissa said:
			
		

> She then proceeds to scan the forest for edible snacks while maintaining pace with Joseph.



        *GM:*  Normally, you have to walk at half speed with a DC 10 to gather food for one person. However, just glancing around while moving at normal speed calls for something a little different. I'll assume you're taking 10 (to beat a DC 19).     

You notice that that the squirrels and other woodland animals have, well, _squirreled away_ many of the nuts for the winter, and you don't readily see any pecans, walnuts, or even acorns.

Likewise, you don't spot any edible plants, berries, tubers, or bulbs. However, there is one thing you can count upon, and you spot several clumps: mushrooms.
[sblock=Mushroom Clump]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Mushroom Edibility, DC 15 Survival or Knowledge (Nature)]This is the yellow morel. Not only is it safe to eat, but it is very tasty, with a savory, nutty flavor. With the size of the mushrooms and the number that grow in each clump, you can quite easily provide everyone with a welcome afternoon snack.[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

"Hmm what do you think Nyra," Lissa asks aloud as she heads off trail to harvest the mushrooms, "these look scrumptious."


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


The 46 lbs left over are: 2 waterskins, 20 lbs trail rations, map, 50 ft rope, grappling hook, 3 torches, _potion of cure light wounds_.  Snaggle can carry 14 more lbs. before he becomes encumbered.













*OOC:*


Also, 20 lbs of trail rations should last longer with 3 small PC's, I would think.













*OOC:*


Looking at the overland travel rules it looks like we could walk for 7 hours and hustle for 1 hour a day without taking a penalty for it and cover some extra ground.  If we hustled for 2 hours a day we would take 1 point of non-lethal damage, but if we hustled the second hour as the last hour of travel it wouldn't make any difference unless we were attacked during that time.













*OOC:*


Lissa's status shows she is Chaotic Good.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sounds good to me as long as the others don't object we'll go with that. As to the rations, Nyra needs to eat to.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissa said:
			
		

> Hmm what do you think Nyra?




Nyra is not quite keen on eating mushrooms of any flavor. She _can _eat the cheese and meat from the trail rations, however (not the bread, nuts, or berries). As a growing lion, you'll have to pick the meat and cheese out of 3 days' rations to feed her. The remainder of these rations can be combined into one ration for Lissa and the others.









*OOC:*


To keep it a bit simpler, we'll just keep track of the net -2 rations that Nyra actually consumes.









			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> Also, 20 lbs of trail rations should last longer with 3 small PC's, I would think.




        *GM:*  I was going to share this during your camp tonight, but this is a good time to do it too. To avoid starvation and thirst checks, each of the small PCs eat 0.5 rations per day. Joseph eats 1. Nyra eats 2. Each small PC drinks 1 waterskin per day. Joseph drinks 2, and Nyra drinks 4. This is 4.5 rations per day and 9 full waterskins. You've had plenty to eat and drink today already, so tonight all the PCs can share 1 rations, and Nyra can eat 1 rations. This will be doubled for waterskins tonight, which you actually drink from constantly during the day, but which we will account for every night unless you find ways to refill them in the interim. In other words, you'll use up three of the four waterskins before tomorrow morning.
Also, this is a good time for people to start posting their updated status blocks now that everyone knows what the gear distribution is.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

Etharia said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me as long as the others don't object we'll go with that. As to the rations, Nyra needs to eat to.











*OOC:*


Will Nyra eat trail rations?  The description isn't very specific as to what's in them.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


I don't think I actually need to change Snaggle's status if Nyra and Joseph are going to be carrying everything. If we need to get food, Snaggle can set traps for animals, but he won't be much help with survival checks.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 18, 2012)

"Lissa, I have heard tales that druids can create water using magic.  Can you do this?"







*OOC:*


This would be with getting rid of one tent and Nyra would have to carry 20 lbs. of trail rations, 2 full waterskins, and a grappling hook.
Also I slightly changed the format for my carried items because I didn't want to type (backpack) twenty times.





[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.)   Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),   Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin, Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 19, 2012)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Looking at the overland travel rules it looks like  we could walk for 7 hours and hustle for 1 hour a day without taking a  penalty for it and cover some extra ground.  If we hustled for 2 hours a  day we would take 1 point of non-lethal damage, but if we hustled the  second hour as the last hour of travel it wouldn't make any difference  unless we were attacked during that time.



Having arranged your gear, you calculate your pace and expected total time of travel. The current speed of your adventuring party is 20 feet, or 2 miles per hour. The crypt is approximately 40 miles away, along a forest trail (x1). Following the map is easy; you are on a well-marked trail and it is almost trivial to navigate it with the map (DC 10 Survival).

Assuming you make the check, and have no delays, it will take you 20 hours to reach the crypt. If you walk until sunset today (6 hours) and all day tomorrow (8 hours), you will arrive at the crypt after 6 hours of walking on the third day. If you hustle for an extra hour each day (regardless of the actual penalties), you will arrive at the crypt after 1 hour of hustling on the third day.

        *GM:*  I'll assume that everyone has made the preparations they want and that the current status information in the first post is indicative of each character. If you'll all please add a perception check and an initiative roll to the last post you made. The distance at which you spot any potential threat will be determined by the highest perception roll. Nyra can make her check with her scent bonus. In the unlikely event you all fail to beat the DC of the perception check, any threats will have the potential to surprise you. Otherwise, you'll spot threats 10' away for every point you beat the DC by.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 19, 2012)

"Yes," Lissa responds, "but not today, perhaps tomorrow if Nyra agrees."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 19, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709, (14:11:00)_
_Forest Trail, 4 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Your journey has been uneventful up to this point, about 2 hours after you started, and four miles south of the village.

The relatively large forest known as Southern Fangwood consists of a mixture of deciduous and evergreen trees— mostly maples, firs, and spruces. In the forest’s deepest reaches, where the firs grow tall and close, the Fangwood takes on a shadowy, primeval feel that chokes the air and sends many skittish creatures into noise-induced panics. As the fir groves give way to sparser mixes of spruces and relatively rare pines, the underbrush thickens even as the feeling of oppressive dread slackens.

The narrow path winds through the raking claws of the trees, now bereft of their leaves, which crunch loudly underfoot. Up ahead, a fallen tree trunk blocks the path, about 90 feet away. You easily spot the trio of of humanoids hiding behind the log, who suddenly leap up snarling, all greenish skin and fearsome tusks, bellowing vulgar challenges.

[sblock=Orc Warrior]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]*Init*.....*Character*.....*AC/FF/T*.....*HP*.........*Effects*
..23*.....*Nyra.............*.*15/11/13*....*11/11*.....*
..21*.....*Joseph*..........*16/15/11*....*11/11*......*Flat-footed
..17*.....*Snaggle*........*15/12/14.*....*8/8*.........*Flat-footed
..17*.....*Gamble...*......*17/15/13*.... *8/8*.........*Flat-footed
..14*.....*Orc 1.......*.....*??/??/??*.......*??/??*......*Flat-footed
..13*.....*Orc 2.......*.....*??/??/??.*......*??/??*......*Flat-footed
..07*.....*Orc 3.......*.....*??/??/??*.......*??/??*......*Flat-footed
..04*.....*Lissa.......*.....*18/15/14*......*8/8*.........*Flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Since Lissa is currently mounted on Nyra, Nyra will go on Lissa's initiative (until Lissa unmounts, when Nyra will move back to her own initiative as an animal companion). That means Joseph is up first, followed by Snaggle.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 19, 2012)

Joseph moves to confront the orcs, drawing his sword as he does so.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action*: Move 20 feet to *F 03*.
*Move Action*: Move 20 feet to *J 03*.
*Free Action*: Draw Greatsword.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]
*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),    Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,  Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local  Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin,  Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Medium Encumbrance, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


I Are Want Kill Things.  Make Stabbity Death.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 19, 2012)

Snaggle conjures a magical barrier for protection and slips his spear from its holder as he shuffles around Lissa for a better view.

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Cast Mage Armor
Move Action: Draw Spear
Free Action: 5ft step to B3[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 5.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (600/600), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)         [/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Doublepost by accident. But this is going to be fun. I hope you also take time to check out the harmonica video.


----------



## Courage (Jul 19, 2012)

Gamble smiles and pulls out his harmonica. As he masterfully plays his instrument, arcane energy surges into the bodies of him and his allies.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMAyxQ77SMM&feature=related"]harmonica jam - YouTube[/ame]

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Retrieve harmonica.
*Standard Action: *Start bardic performance (inspire courage +1, audible).
*Free Action: *Monster Lore (Knowledge (Local)).
*Free Action: *5' to B4.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status] *Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow unloaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Harmonica
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Light crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *13/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *+1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 19, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (14:11:03)_ [Round 1]
_Forest Trail, 4 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Each of the orcs hefts up the heavy javelin he is carrying and throws it over the top of the log with primal fury at the approaching fighter and missing him horribly, before grabbiing two-handed greataxes, the look of murder in their eyes.
[sblock=Actions]*Orc 1: *Attack Joseph with javelin (standard), retrieve greataxe (move)
*Orc 2: *Attack Joseph with javelin (standard), retrieve greataxe (move)
*Orc 3: *Attack Joseph with javelin (standard), retrieve greataxe (move)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]*Init*.....*Character*.....*AC/FF/T*.......*HP*.......*Effects*
..23*.....*Nyra.............*.*15/11/13*......*11/11*....*Inspire courage +1
..21*.....*Joseph*..........*16/15/11*.......*11/11*....*Inspire courage +1
..17*.....*Snaggle*........*19/16/14.*.......*8/8*.......*Inspire courage +1, Mage Armor (600/600)
..17*.....*Gamble...*......*17/15/13*....... *8/8*.......*Inspire courage +1
..14*.....*Orc 1.......*.....*??/??/??*.......*??/??*......*
..13*.....*Orc 2.......*.....*??/??/??.*......*??/??*......*
..07*.....*Orc 3.......*.....*??/??/??*.......*??/??*......*
..04*.....*Lissa.......*.....*18/15/14*........*8/8*.......*Flat-footed, Inspire courage +1[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Lissa and Nyra are up next, then Joseph!


----------



## Etharia (Jul 19, 2012)

Lissa pulls out her weapon and urges Nyra forward to get a clear shot on the orc on the left.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: *Ride (guide with knees).
*Move Action: *Draw Slingstaff.*
Move Action (Nyra): *Ride to G4.
*Free Action:* Load Slingstaff.
*Standard Action: *Shoot Slingstaff at orc 1.[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *9/10
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)  Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra), Winter  Blanket (Saddlebags), 20 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full Waterskins  (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Stabilize_, _Virtue_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]  *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+8 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+8 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+2 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lidda
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, small bedroll
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)  Winter Blanket (Saddlebags), 20 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full  Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook  (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *130.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride    (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast    Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action, DC    5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount  (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC 10),  Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC 15), Spur  Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, medium encumbrance, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


What's the deal with the log in the road?  What modifiers does it give?
Exactly which squares does the log occupy?


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 19, 2012)

Joseph said:
			
		

> What's the deal with the log in the road?  What modifiers does it give? Exactly which squares does the log occupy?




        *GM:*  The log gives partial cover to the creatures on either side of it (+2 AC). The log fully occupies squares Q1, P4, and P5 (counting as difficult terrain just to enter the square). The other squares are just partially occupied (counting as difficult terrain only when trying to cross the log, such as moving from P3 to Q3). If your plan was to charge orc 2 (or adjacent orc), you could do so legally, but the orc would gain the AC bonus against your attack. Also, Etharia was not able to finish her turn because she had an appointment to go to. Until she is able to post, I don't think it would be a problem putting up your actions. If something drastic happens, we can always rewind. For example, if Lissa decides to throw a stone at one of the orcs, we would resolve it as if you were not in melee with it.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 20, 2012)

Joseph shifts slightly closer and waits for the orcs to come out from behind the log.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action*: 5-foot step to square *K 04*.
*Standard Action*: Ready Attack on first orc to get within reach.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),     Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,   Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local   Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin,   Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Medium Encumbrance, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale), Readied Action (Attack first orc to get within reach)[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm changing my password to avoid this in the future.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 20, 2012)

Snaggle Moves forward and waits to see what the orcs do next.

[sblock=actions]Move Action: Move to H3
Free Action: Identify Monster
Standard Action: Total Defense[/sblock]









*OOC:*


They aren't really close enough for me to do anything meaningful yet.







[sblock=status]  Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 23, touch 18, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 5.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (599/600), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale), +4 AC (dodge, total defense)

[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 20, 2012)

The harmonica performance continues to sweep up and down the forest trail, filling this part of the Fangwood with inspiring music, and making an odd accompaniment to the battle cries and orc grunts. You notice that the performance somehow seems to incorporate several more instrument types than just the harmonica. Gamble pulls the harmonica away from his lips and smiles, before returning the instrument to its pocket; the music hangs in the air and continues on.

The gnome moves closer towards the orcs, taking cover behind the lion along the way.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Maintain bardic performance (inspire courage +1, audible).
*Move Action: *Stow harmonica.
*Move Action: *Move to *F4*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow unloaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Light crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *12/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *+1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 20, 2012)

Etharia said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm changing my password to avoid this in the future.











*OOC:*


What's this about?


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


They used my computer to post last night and forgot to log her off. When I made a post today, I failed to notice it was logged in on her account instead of mine.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 20, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (14:11:09) _[Round 2]
_Forest Trail, 4 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Infuriated but invigorated by the fighter's obvious cowardice, the orcs leap the log and move to engage him. The first orc to reach Joseph pays dearly for his lack of combat awareness.

Having readied himself for the inevitable advance of the orc, Joseph buries his greatsword into the collarbone of his first opponent as it approaches. The edge of the blade bites several inches into flesh and meat and bone. As the human wrenches the blade out of the orc's shoulder, blood begins spraying and spurting, even as the staggered orc still tries to raise up his axe for an attack.

The second orc steps up with his greataxe raised and hacks at the engaged fighter. After one mighty blow, the human crumples to the ground!

The final orc, seeing that his brothers have dealt with the armored, meaty one, spots a choice target in the puny kobold.

[sblock=Actions]*Orc 1: *Move to *L4*, triggering Joesph's readied attack (move), [staggered] (standard)
*Orc 2: *Move to *L3* (move), attack Joseph with greataxe (standard)
*Orc 3: *Move to *L2* (move), move to *I3* (move)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
23    Nyra        15/11/13    11/11   Inspire courage +1
17    Snaggle     23/16/18    8/8     Inspire courage +1, Mage Armor (599/600), Total Defense
17    Gamble      17/15/13    8/8     Inspire courage +1
14    Joseph      16/15/11    [COLOR=Red]"-2"[/COLOR]/11 "Dying", Unconscious, Prone
14    Orc 1       13/??/??    [COLOR=Red]-8[/COLOR]/7    Staggered, Dying
13    Orc 2       13/??/??    ??/??
07    Orc 3       13/??/??    ??/??
04    Lissa       18/15/14    8/8     Inspire courage +1
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=DC 10 Monster Lore, Knowledge (Local)]This primitive looking creature is an orc, one of the most prolific and  aggressive of the humanoid races. Orcs speak their own language, and the  more intelligent of their kind often learn Goblin or Giant. Orcs are humanoids.[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Lissa and Nyra are up next, followed by Snaggle!


----------



## Etharia (Jul 20, 2012)

Lissa steadies Nyra as she reloads her weapon and takes a shot at the orc attacking Snaggle. They then move forward so Nyra can finish it off but fails.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: *Ride (guide with knees).
*Free Action: *Load Slingstaff.
*Standard Action: *Shoot Slingstaff at orc 3.
*Free Action (Nyra):* 5 ft step to H4.
*Free Action:* Ride (have mount attack).[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *8/9
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 8 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra), Winter   Blanket (Saddlebags), 20 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook  (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Stabilize_, _Virtue_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]  *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+8 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+8 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+2 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lidda
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, small bedroll
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Winter Blanket (Saddlebags), 20 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full   Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook   (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *130.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride     (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast     Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action, DC     5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount   (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC 10),   Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC 15), Spur   Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, medium encumbrance, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=Lissa Only]As your bullet hits the orc, clipping him in the face, something seems off. Your stone seemed to fly _through_ him, causing his head to ripple a bit. These orcs are merely powerful illusions! Now that you realize that the orcs are actually figments of your imagination, they fade into a translucent outline.

Whenever an orc hits or is hit by one of your allies, the orc reacts appropriately, but the hero receives a Will save (DC 16) to notice that these orcs are not real. If your allies are told that the orcs are not real, they receive a +4 bonus on the save. If the save is failed, the character believes the wounds caused by the attacking orcs are real, succumbing to unconsciousness if reduced to negative hitpoints, but not actually dying. Once all your allies have disbelieved or all of the orcs are slain, both the orcs and the wounds caused by them will disappear.[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 20, 2012)

Lissa lets out a surprised gasp, "They're not real!" A look of anger crosses her face, "If this was the Mayor's brilliant idea I'm going to extract payment from his hide... I hate surprises."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 20, 2012)

*Illusory Orcs:  *Whenever an orc hits or is hit by you, the orc reacts  appropriately, but you receive a Will save (DC 16) to notice that  these orcs are not real. Since Lissa has shouted out that they are not  real, you receive +4 bonus on these saves. If the save is failed, you continue to believe the wounds caused by the attacking orcs are real,  succumbing to unconsciousness if reduced to negative hitpoints, but not  actually dying. Once you all have disbelieved or all of the orcs  are slain, both the orcs and the wounds caused by them will disappear.

They can longer affect Lissa, though she can continue to attack them if she chooses. Joseph is also not currently subjected to the illusion, for obvious reasons. Joseph will regain consciousness in one hour; otherwise, he can be awakened with a full round action or through the use of any healing spell, including Lissa's _stabilize_.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 20, 2012)

Snaggle hops backwards surreptitiously brushing the ground with his tail.

"are you sure?"

[sblock=Actions]Free Action: 5ft step to G3
Standard Action: Trap Rune Acid in H3
Free Action: talk[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 5.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 5/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (598/600), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


When using trap rune, I'll roll for a random energy type unless I know a monster's weakness.
1=Acid
2=Cold
3=Electricity
4=Fire


----------



## Courage (Jul 21, 2012)

"Hmmm..." posits Gamble, as the music quiets, and he begins his a series of dramatic flourishes intended to distract him and his allies from the illusions, but also help them overcome them. "Watch me, please!"

He stretches both arms far out to his side, and with a slow, exaggerated motion, covers his eyes, first one hand, then the other, leaving his elbows sticking out to the sides like he is playing a hiding game with an infant. However, when he reveals his eyes with some embellishment, the orcs are still there.

"Uh, are you sure, Lissa?" he says uneasily before moving around to try and aid Joseph.
  [sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Switch bardic performance (distraction, visual).
*Move Action: *Move through *G4 *(5') to *H5 *(15').
*Free Action: *Speak (10 syllables).[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow unloaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Light crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *11/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Distraction[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 21, 2012)

"Gurgle."[sblock=Actions]None.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *None (hands free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),      Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,    Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local    Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin,    Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Medium Encumbrance, Unconscious[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (14:11:15) _[Round 3]
_Forest Trail, 4 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The orc spots Snaggle's tricky tail movements, and furrows his brow curiously as he moves to follow the kobold. The immediate flash and explosion of acid causes the orc to howl in pain and fury, and his wild follow-up swing misses terribly. The other dying orc moves up to engage Lissa, but is clearly winded from his mortal wound. The final orc roars in triumph as he darts around to bury his axe in Gamble, but even as the gnome feels the pain of the axe strike, he wills himself to disbelieve with incredible effort!

[sblock=Actions]*Orc 1: *Move to *I4*, [staggered] (standard)
*Orc 2: *Move to *I5* (move), attack Gamble with greataxe (standard)
*Orc 3: *Spot Snaggle setting trap (free), 5' to *H3*, triggering acid trap rune (free), attack Snaggle with greataxe (standard), [staggered] (move)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
23    Nyra        15/11/13    11/11   Distraction, Illusioned
17    Snaggle     23/16/18    8/8     Distraction, Mage Armor (598/600), Illusioned
17    Gamble      17/15/13    8/8     Distraction
14    Joseph      16/15/11    [COLOR=White]11[/COLOR]/11   Unconscious (599/600), Prone
14    Orc 1       13/??/??    [COLOR=Red]-9[/COLOR]/7    Staggered, Dying
13    Orc 2       13/??/??    ??/??
07    Orc 3       13/??/??    [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR]/6    Staggered, Dying
04    Lissa       18/15/14    8/8     Distraction
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Lissa and Nyra are up next, followed by Snaggle!


----------



## Etharia (Jul 21, 2012)

"Yes I'm sure," responds Lissa, "watch this." Lissa then sends Nyra straight through the orc blocking her path to Joseph then neatly to one side. "Up you get Joseph," she says as she reaches down and casts Stabilize on him.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: *Ride (guide with knees).
*Move Action: *Move to J3.
*Standard Action: *Cast Stabilize.[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *8/8
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 8 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)    Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra),  Winter   Blanket (Saddlebags), 20 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full  Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook   (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Stabilize_, _Virtue_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]  *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+8 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+8 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+2 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lidda
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, small bedroll
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)    Winter Blanket (Saddlebags), 20 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full    Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook    (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *130.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride      (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast      Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action, DC      5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount    (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC 10),    Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC 15), Spur    Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, medium encumbrance, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Lissa, please add a Will save for Nyra on your post (with a +4 bonus). Walking through a creature _definitely_ counts as interacting with the illusion. If she fails, she actually thought that the orc twisted out of the way (which is what Snaggle already thinks).


----------



## Courage (Jul 21, 2012)

"So they _are_ fake. There must be a caster nearby, do you think?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Speak (15 syllables).[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

*GM:*  In the interests of keeping this moving towards the meat of the adventure, we're going to have Snaggle delay for now. I'm hoping that Gamble can resolve the entire encounter in just one more post, rather than have it drag out longer than necessary.


----------



## Courage (Jul 21, 2012)

"Let's try this again."

Seeing that Snaggle and Joseph are still battling the orcs, Gamble realizes he has failed again. "In that case."

Gamble focuses on the still transparent orcs, summons forth his bardic powers, and tries to understand what type of illusion he and his allies are dealing with.
  [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Maintain bardic performance (distraction, visual).
*Free Action:* Identify spell effect (Knowledge (Arcana)).
*Standard Action: *Cast _Detect Magic _on the adjacent orcs (round 1, presence of magical auras).
*Free Action: *Speak (8 syllables).[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow unloaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Light crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Distraction, Detect Magic (Round 1)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

As gamble begins concentrating on his _detect magic _spell, it isn't but a few seconds later that the orcs disappear altogether, perhaps spoiling his attempt except for the lingering aftereffects. There is not a ready explanation for this.

        *GM:*  Gamble's attempt to identify the magic seems to have triggered something. One thing is for certain, though... the combat is over, so you may all act as you wish again.     

[sblock=Rewards]+400 XP *(400 XP Total)*[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 21, 2012)

"hrmm fine" Snaggle concentrates searching for magical signatures.

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Detect Magic
Free Action: talk[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Oh well fine then end the combat when I finally get back


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 21, 2012)

"Well that was not at all what I expected," Joseph says as he gets up, retrieving his sword.  "I wonder what that was all about and if those responsible are still around."[sblock=Actions]Stand Up.
Retrieve Greatsword.
Dust Self Off.
Look Around (Perception Check).[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),     Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,   Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local   Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin,   Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Medium Encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

[sblock=Detect Magic]*Round 1: *The orcs emitted a magical aura (which continues to linger).
*Round 2: *Not including the faint aura of Snaggle's _mage armor_ and the lingering effects of the _trap rune_, there is only one aura, a dim one (from lingering magic; theoretically, you could determine the original aura strength by measuring how long the dim aura lasts: 1d6 rounds (faint), 1d6 minutes (moderate), 1d6x10 minutes (strong), 1d6 days (overwhelming)).
*Round 3:* The illusory aura (DC 18 Knowledge (Arcana) for all school information) stretches to an area 20'x50'x10', starting at just behind the log and traveling up towards the road from where you approached. You can't detect the source of the spell effect.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception]Joseph looks around and doesn't see anything, not even the log. Nyra, on the other hand, seems to have caught a scent now that the illusory stench of the orcs has dissipated. She gives a low growl and turns her nose back and forth as she tries to catch more of it in the air.[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 21, 2012)

"Lets see what we can find Nyra," says Lissa as she rubs Nyra's shoulder. Lissa encourages Nyra to follow her nose.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

You all follow Nyra a few yards into the trees behind where the illusory log was located. The lion stops at the spot where the source of the scent was obviously situated for a good while, but appears to be gone now, up into the wind itself.

[sblock=DC 15 Perception (Scent), Gamble Only]Once you get close enough, you all can catch the scent as well, and Gamble actually recognizes it! This is the smell of the tobacco that Holgast the sage was smoking this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 21, 2012)

Gamble shakes his head. "Well, what do you know. I _knew_ Jocyn and Holgast were up to something this morning." He turns to the others. "Holgast was here. And Lissa is probably right... probably by request of the mayor."


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 21, 2012)

"We might as well continue on," Joseph says as he looks around.  "I think this quest might be memorable whether we want it to be or not."[sblock=Actions]Sheathe Greatsword.[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 21, 2012)

"Nyra agrees."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 21, 2012)

"I don't see how any of this makes the town stronger."


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 21, 2012)

"Well, presumably, they think the heightened challenge and sense of danger will make us more well rounded individuals and when we get back and we will be better able to help the town.  Or they could thinks it's all mighty funny and be laughing their asses off for the next several days.  Either way."[sblock=Current Status] *Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *None (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),      Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,    Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local    Brandy, Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin,    Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Medium Encumbrance, Flat Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

As we start back down the road, Gamble responds to Snaggle, "True, my scaly friend, but maybe the goal is to make _us_ stronger." Gamble begins whistling _Tumbleweeds of Katapesh._


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 21, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (15:15:05)_
_Forest Trail, 6 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_After dealing with the illusory orcs (but not their source), you are able to resume your journey in peace. The path is straight and narrow, and easy to follow, but the day could be more pleasant. Though it is only early afternoon, the sunlight has already faded, and a cold wind rattles through the leafless forest. There is now no sign of civilization in sight.

        *GM:*  I need to know how much longer you travel before stopping to camp for the night. Also, as you decide, keep in mind that someone needs to actually take charge of setting up camp (primarily selecting the specific spot, but also in gathering wood and other resources, and lighting a fire if you so choose). This requires Survival (DC 10). Finally, you might also start thinking about any other preparations you make (tents, how close together you are in the camp, watch order, etc.) I'll set the next update at the time you choose to stop, and narrate your camp actions appropriately.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I would like to travel as far as we safely can today.





"I can gather some firewood when we set camp.  How much sleep do you all need for your spells?"


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 22, 2012)

Joseph said:
			
		

> I would like to travel as far as we safely can today.




        *GM:*  Since you started at about noon, and have walked about 3 hours, you still have about 5 hours of safe walking ahead of you. If you walk the full 8 hours, you'll be stopping about two hours after dusk (8:00 PM). You'll have traveled 16 miles, with 24 more to go to the crypt. You think you'll probably reach the fork in the road at the _Broken Glade _area on the map.


----------



## Courage (Jul 22, 2012)

"We have two arcane  spellcasters, and we both need a full 8 hours of sleep. We'll have to  manage tonight's watch order carefully."

Gamble begins counting off on his fingers as they walk, "There  are four of us, and Nyra can guard us as well, so that makes for five  watches, maybe with a few doubled up. Arcane casters need to sleep at  the beginning and end in order to avoid interruptions. Here is what I  recommend:



Lissa  has Nyra guard at the start of the watch. Snaggle and Nyra keep watch  for 3 hours, then Snaggle wakes up Lissa so that she can tell her lion  to stop guarding, and both Snaggle and Nyra can rest for 8 hours;
Lissa  rests for 3 hours, keeps watch for 2 hours, wakes up Joseph, and then  rests for 4 more hours before getting up to prepare spells;
Joseph rests for 5 hours, keeps watch for 3 hours, and wakes up me before resting 3 more hours;
I  rest for 8 hours, keep watch for 1 hour  before waking Lissa up an hour  before dawn, and keep watch during the  final 2 hours with the halfing  as she prepares her  spells;
Lissa and I wake up the others, and me and the sorcerer prepare our spells."
[sblock=Watch Schedule]*8:00 PM - 11:00 PM:  *Keep Watch (Snaggle, Nyra), Rest (Gamble, Joseph, Lissa)*
11:00 PM - 1:00 AM: *Keep Watch (Lissa), Rest (Snaggle, Gamble, Joseph, Nyra)
*1:00 AM - 4:00 AM: *Keep Watch (Joseph), Rest (Snaggle, Gamble, Lissa, Nyra)
*4:00 AM - 5:00 AM: *Keep Watch (Gamble), Rest (Snaggle, Joseph, Lissa, Nyra)
*5:00 AM - 6:00 AM: *Keep Watch (Gamble), Prepare Spells (Lissa), Rest (Snaggle, Joseph, Nyra)
*6:00 AM - 7:00 AM: *Keep Watch (Gamble, Lissa), Rest (Snaggle, Joseph, Nyra)
*7:00 AM - 7:15 AM: *Keep Watch (Nyra), Break Camp (Lissa, Joseph), Prepare Spells (Gamble, Snaggle)[/sblock]
Before  the group gets too much further, and well before night falls, Gamble  will exercise a bit more caution, ceasing his musical antics and pulling  out and loading his crossbow. Near dusk, just before normal light gives  way to dim light, he will cast _light _on his weapon and sustain the spell every 10 minutes.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light crossbow (1 bolt)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, _light _(100/100)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 22, 2012)

"That sounds good to me."


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 23, 2012)

Joseph looks around and starts whistling, though not as well as Gamble could.







*OOC:*


Thought nowhere near as musically gifted as Gamble or an actual performer Joseph can whistle the one tune that he whistles fairly well due to years of practice.  He can also whistle at a quite annoyingly loud, though completely non-magical volume.













*OOC:*


I'm thinking of having Joseph whistle the tune that will later be known as the Imperial Anthem.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 23, 2012)

Lissa is tired of talking but is fully willing and able to set up camp for everyone.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Joseph takes 10 on a Survival check to help Lissa.  Result 15.





Joseph takes his armor off to sleep but puts it back on during his turn to stand watch.  He keeps his greatsword close when sleeping and dons all his weapons while on watch.  It takes Joseph 4 minutes to don his armor and 1 minute to remove it.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 23, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (20:09:12)_
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Night has long since fallen, and the new moon combined with the overcast sky makes the woods pitch black. Only Gamble's _light_ keeps the darkness at bay.
[sblock=DC 5 Perception]After the sun sets, you begin to hear howling off in the distance.[/sblock]
You come to the fork in the road in the area marked _Broken Glade_ on the map. Tomorrow's journey will take you down the left fork, south towards the crypt. Tonight, however, you decide to stop and camp for the night after having already traveled a full 8 hours.

Despite a bit of fumbling, Lissa is still capable of putting together a suitable camp. She has chosen a relatively safe spot, well off from the road, and concealed on all four sides. Though the site doesn't offer much cover from the wind or the inevitable rain, the ground is level, firm, and free of roots and leaves.

There is plenty of dry wood (for now) to start a fire, and Joseph brings back an armload of tinder, kindling, and logs. Under the watchful eye of Lissa, he builds a warm and welcoming fire with his flint and steel and the firewood. The fire gives off light like a torch as long as it is tended, and Joseph has collected enough wood to last 10 hours. You set up the two tents on opposite sides of the fire before sitting down to eat.

If everyone contributes, one of the rations can be cooked into a fine stew (by putting heated stones into the waterskins, and adding the contents of the trail rations; Lissa can even contribute some mushrooms for added flavor). The meat and cheese from another ration can be given to Nyra. Finally, you remember that you have the bottle of brandy, if you choose to pass it around.

        *GM:*  Since you have your watch all set, I'll need Perception checks from everyone to determine how alert they are during their turn. Also, remember to note how and where you'll be sleeping (especially in the case of Lissa and Nyra), and whether or not you take off your armor, how far away you keep your gear and weapons, whether they are loaded or not, and any other precautions you may take. Your status block should note the above, including the new weight and total amounts of your food and water.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 23, 2012)

Joseph will help with the food preparation as needed.  "If anyone wants some of that booze I have it around here somewhere."  Joseph will not drink any of it but won't try to stop the others.


----------



## Courage (Jul 23, 2012)

"I'll take some of that," says Gamble eagerly. He thoroughly enjoys the stew, and is more than happy to wash it down with some fine brandy. He takes care to limit his alcohol intake, however, as he would like to avoid waking up hungover two mornings in a row. After dinner he takes a few minutes to play a low, mournful dirge on his harmonica.

After having set up the tent he'll be sharing with Snaggle, Gamble prepares to take to it first, while the kobold is on watch. He unloads his crossbow, but sets it and the bolts aside inside the tent, well within reach. He removes his armor, shield, and sandals, and stores them at the head of the tent. Taking a long scarf from his entertainer's clothing, he carefully wraps his harmonica, dagger, flint and steel, and coin purse together, and places the package with his armor. He props up his spell pouch inside the tent at a place he can access quickly.

"Joseph, I think I'd like to take one of those blankets, if you don't mind." After retrieving a winter blanket, the gnome lays it out on the ground beneath the tent, with the intention of sleeping on top of half and wrapping the other half up and over him. To make a pillow, Gamble removes his shirt and vest and rolls them into a soft ball. "Goodnight, all." He closes the tent flap to shut out the light of the campfire. Once he is down and comfortable, the bard slips into sleep moments after shutting his eyes.
[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -5, Bluff +8, Climb -5, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist -5, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception -3 (asleep, blinded), Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +3, Swim -5 

*Init *-5 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (darkness); Perception -3 (asleep, blinded)
*AC *6, touch 6, FF 6 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *-3 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 2
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) -4 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free) 
*Current Armor *Entertainer's Leggings and Socks
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Entertainer's Shirt and Vest, Winter Blanket
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Stored in Tent* Entertainer's Sandals, Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Light Crossbow, 10 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel, 26 gp
*Current Encumbrance *4 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, unconscious (sleeping), blind (darkness)[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 23, 2012)

Lissa removes the gear from Nyra's back and prepares her sleeping space by digging a small trench complete with a runoff towards the forest around her gear with enough room for both herself and Nyra beside it. After eating and making sure Nyra is fed she whispers, "guard," in Nyra's ear. She then claims a blanket and after taking off her armor climbs into her bedroll pulling the blanket over herself and her gear to keep the worst of the weather off and falls asleep.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 23, 2012)

Snaggle helps set up tents before readily devouring his share of the stew. He then seeds the surrounding forest with magical trap runes; while he can't completely ward the area around the camp, the runes could be a nasty surprise for a careless interloper.

When his watch is over, Snaggle folds his apron next to him and curls up into a tight ball to sleep in the tent.

[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills: Acrobatics -5, Climb -5, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device -1, Escape Artist -5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception -8 (asleep), Stealth +3, Swim -5

Init -5 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (darkness); Perception -8 (asleep)
AC 7, touch 6, FF 7 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref -5 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 3

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Nothing (hands free)
Current Armor Nothing
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Stored in Tent Leather Apron, Goggles, Spear, Thieves' Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Current Encumbrance 0 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 0/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed, unconscious (asleep) [/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:36)_
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Dinner is pleasant, if somewhat somber. The night is cold, but the fire and blankets are warm, and your tired bodies are eager for sleep. All while setting up camp, preparing the food, eating, and settling down, you continue to hear the howling. The howling continues for over an hour, seeming to grow closer all the while, before becoming eerily silent.

Snaggle takes the first watch with Nyra, finding a nice rock to settle on in front of the fire, with the lion lying just at his feet keeping a watchful eye on Lissa. The night might be very frightening for lesser creatures; the Fangwood is famous for a sinister blight deep within its interior, and all manner of horrors are thought to prowl its depths. The shadows from the leafless trees stretch into long claws away from your fire, and the wind gives them voice. The kobold strains to hear or see any potential threats, but the wind makes it difficult to listen, and beyond his darkvision of 60 feet is nothing but inky blackness.

Just 30 minutes into Snaggle's watch, he and Nyra are startled by a flash and a loud howl of pain.
[sblock=Trapped!]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
A lone wolf has crept towards your firelight, but it triggered one of Snaggle's cleverly placed traps! Despite its high stealthiness, you've spotted it. Having been wounded, the creature looks like it is ready to flee.

        *GM:*  Unless Snaggle or Nyra beats the wolf's initiative check, it flees immediately back into the woods on its turn.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


traps ftw
Edit: initiative not so much


----------



## Etharia (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


What do you think, if we catch it should I keep it?







Because Nyra has been set to guard she will not leave the perimeter of the camp. She will attempt to pin the injured wolf until Lissa gives her a new command.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

The lion perks up at the flash and immediately bounds towards the startled wolf. With a leap and a bite, the lion catches the scruff of the scrawny animal's neck and begins wrestling it to the ground. The wolf immediately tries to escape, but fails.

Looking on, Snaggle begins to react...

        *GM:*  Snaggle up next, then I'll include the full combat log and status with the next update.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since this campaign doesn't use hero points I'm OK with the DM making my Initiative checks as well as any knowledge checks or other mandatory checks since I can't change them and all I am able to do is roll.  This might let everyone else get a post in or whatnot when I am stuck at work.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


I would really like to get the wolf for a pet even if it's non-combat and just for flavor.













*OOC:*


Edit: It would take a week to train an animal each trick and the handle animal rules only mention training wild animals from birth, not adulthood.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 24, 2012)

Snaggle hops up and heads for Joseph's tent poking him with his spear's butt. He also shouts loudly in an attempt to awaken his companions and perhaps spook off other wolves.

"Wake up!"

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Stand
Free Action: 5ft step to F3
Free Action: shout
Standard Action: attempt to wake Joseph[/sblock]









*OOC:*


hmm Lissa is a sound sleeper


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 25, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:42)_ [Round 2]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_









*OOC:*


The DC for a shout, small explosion, or battle is -10 + 1 per 10 feet away. Both Lissa and Gamble are awakened by your shout. You awaken Joseph automatically.







As Snaggle moves to wake everyone up, poking at Joseph through the closed tent flap, and startling Lissa and Gamble awake with his cries, Nyra wrestles the wolf to the ground and pins it.

Gamble and Joseph snap out of their sleep to hear a commotion coming from outside their darkened tents, but when Lissa opens her eyes, she can barely see the white fluff of fur that is her lion wrestling with a smaller brown fluff of fur, just beyond some rocks on the other side of Gamble's tent.

[sblock=Actions]*Nyra: *Attempt to pin the wolf (standard).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Nyra        9/9/9       11/11   Grappling
21    Gamble      9/9/9       8/8     Flat-footed, Prone, Blind (darkness)
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     Flat-footed, Prone
16    Wolf        8/8/8       [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]/16    Pinned, Fatigued
14    Joseph      8/8/8       11/11   Flat-footed, Prone, Blind (darkness)
05    Snaggle     15/14/12    8/8
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=DC  10 Knowledge (Nature)]This wolf is a lean, starving predator looking for a quick meal.[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Gamble is up next, then Lissa!


----------



## Courage (Jul 25, 2012)

Gamble's body jerks awake, as the gnome is startled by the kobold's shouts, and the other noises that accompany it. The bard acts quickly, reaching over to grab his nearby crossbow and whatever ammunition is closest at hand, thinking
 Damn, I knew I should have kept it loaded. 
Unable to stand up inside the tent, Gamble rolls out and up against the rocks that he knows are just outside. He is ready to load his crossbow and fire at any threat he can see, or stand up and cast a spell if that course of action seems more pertinent.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action: *Grab light crossbow and 1 crossbow bolt.
*Move Action: *Roll our of small tent (crawl to square *E5*).
*Free Action: *Make Knowledge (Nature) check.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +2, Bluff +8, Climb -1, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +2, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +10, Swim -1

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *13, touch 11, FF 13 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *1/1 (crossbow unloaded)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light crossbow and bolt
*Current Armor *Entertainer's Leggings and Socks
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Stored in Tent* Winter Blanker, Entertainer's Shirt and Vest, Entertainer's   Sandals, Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, 9 Crossbow   Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel, 26 gp
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Prone[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 25, 2012)

Lissa slips out of her blanket and approaches the pinned wolf on her hands and knees to seem less threatening. She then carefully attempts to start soothing the frightened animal.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 25, 2012)

"What?"  Joseph rolls out of his tent and stands up with his sword.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Roll out of tent while picking up sword (crawl to square *E3*).
*Move Action:* Stand Up.
*Free Action:* Knowledge (Nature) check.
*Free Action:* Speak.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +1, Bluff +0, Climb +8, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist +1, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth +1, Survival +5, Swim +8 

*Init *+1 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *11, touch 11, FF 10 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *(None), Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Nothing
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Nothing
*Current Encumbrance *16 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 25, 2012)

"What's going on?"









*OOC:*


Sorry to get in your way, Lissa.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Lissa, which square do you crawl to? Crawling 5' is a move action.  Also, Wild Empathy is used to influence the attitudes of animal. In this  case, you can soothe the wolf with a DC 20 Wild Empathy check as a  standard action. Since you're approaching so carefully and cautiously,  I'm giving you a +2 bonus on your roll. Unfortunately, your roll of 8 is  not successful. Right now, you'll need at least a 15 to calm the animal  immediately. Also, right now, I'm assuming that you are in square *F5*.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 25, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:45)_ [Round 2]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Finally, the wolf twists free from the lion's jaws, and immediately bolts. Nyra tries to bite the animal as it flees, but misses, as the wolf has already darted into the dark trees, beyond the vision of any of you. Nyra looks ready to bound into the woods after the wolf.

[sblock=Actions]*Wolf: *Attempt to escape pin (standard), flee into the woods (move).
*Nyra: *Bite fleeing wolf (attack of opportunity).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     Prone
16    Wolf        13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued
14    Joseph      11/10/11    11/11   Prone
05    Snaggle     15/14/12    8/8
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Joseph is already accounted for, it's Snaggle-time!


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 25, 2012)

"What are you doing Lissa? Shouldn't we just kill it?"

[sblock=Actions]Free Action: speak
Full Action: Delay[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I notice the wolf is fatigued in the status block. What's that from?


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies for the out of order post.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 25, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:48)_ [Round 3]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Nyra roars as the wolf runs off, but stays true to her guard command and does not pursue. She returns to Lissa to check on the halfling and await further instructions.

[sblock=Actions]*Nyra: *Return to Lissa's side at *E4 *(move) .[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     Prone
16    Wolf        13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued
14    Joseph      11/10/11    11/11   Prone
05    Snaggle     15/14/12    8/8     Delayed
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gamble and then Lissa!


----------



## Courage (Jul 26, 2012)

"A wolf, eh? Where did it run off  to?" Gamble peers over the rock, and is annoyed that he can't see beyond the limited range of the campfire. "This will not do at all," he says as he begins channeling the arcane energy needed to cast his bard spells.

Suddenly, a radius of light expands outward from the crossbow bolt in the gnome's hand. Gamble looks towards the others and winks as he loads the bolt into his crossbow.

The shirtless, shoeless, wild-haired and wilder-eyed gnome is quite a sight as he leans over the boulder with a brightly lit crossbow and takes aim with an exaggerated concentration.
 
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: *Speak (15 syllables).
*Standard Action: *Cast _light _on crossbow bolt.
*Move Action: *Load crossbow bolt into crossbow.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +2, Bluff +8, Climb -1, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +2, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +10, Swim -1

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *13, touch 11, FF 13 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *1/1 (crossbow loaded)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light crossbow (loaded with bolt of _light_)
*Current Armor *Entertainer's Leggings and Socks
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Stored in Tent* Winter  Blanker, Entertainer's Shirt and Vest, Entertainer's   Sandals, Studded  Leather Armor, Buckler, 9 Crossbow   Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell  Component Pouch, Flint and Steel, 26 gp
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Prone, _light _(100/100)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 26, 2012)

"That shouldn't be necessary at this point.  That wolf is probably gone."[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: (Out of Turn)* Speak[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 26, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:51)_ [Round 3]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Gamble's _light _slightly extends the range you can see, but you still can't see the wolf anymore.









*OOC:*


I tried making a map showing the extent of your vision. Areas where both _light _and the campfire raise the darkness to dim light obviously work together to raise the light level two steps to normal light. This is why there isn't that much dim light (the lightly fogged squares).






[sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Lissa, Snaggle, and Joseph can all feel free to go to finish off the round.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 26, 2012)

Joseph looks around to see if he can see anything else and waits to see what happens.[sblock=Actions]*Full Round:* Delay.
*Free Action:* Perception Check.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Caltrops


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 26, 2012)

"If you think it will return, we should make ready."

Snaggle walks over to where the wolf originally appeared and sprinkles caltrops on the ground.

[sblock=Actions]Free Action: Speak
Move Action: move to C4
Standard Action: Spread Caltrops in B4[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 26, 2012)

"Good girl Nyra I hope you didn't hurt the poor creature too badly," Lissa says as she rubs Nyra's ears while standing up. Turning to the others she says, "the poor wolf was starving, called by the scent of our meal, he would never have dared our camp fire and Nyra else. They usually run in packs so there are probably more out there, but whether or not they'll try again depends on how truly desperate they are." Lissa starts to head back to bed then stops and look directly at Snaggle. "I am a druid Snaggle and while that does not prevent me from taking the lives of animals that attack me it does provide me with other options. I prefer helping those in need rather than harming them blindly in self defense. After all he could have helped with keeping the watch this night against other desperate creatures."

Having said her piece Lissa returns to her bedding and sits down to await the others decision in how best to proceed. She also retrieves her slingstaff and loads it.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 26, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:54)_ [Round 4]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Before Lissa can get too comfortable in bed, the wolf returns to the clearing with a vengeance, and it has brought company.

The rest of the pack is in similar condition to its leader - hungry, fatigued, and desperate for food. When they arrive, they pull up right in front of Snaggle, their hackles raised, and their visages pulled back into viscous snarls. The one that was surprised by Snaggle's trap before is in for another surprise as it enters the area of the kobold's caltrops. One of the creature's front paws is pierced by a metal spike, causing it to yelp and jump backwards, where one of it's back paws suffers the same fate.

[sblock=Actions]*Wolves: *Arrive to the clearing at the end of round 3 (move). (Wolf 1 is attacked and critted by the caltrops in square *B5*.)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Joseph      11/10/11    11/11   Delayed
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone, [I]Light [/I](100/100)
21    Wolf 3      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]16[/COLOR]/19   Fatigued
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    8/8
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     Prone
16    Wolf 1      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]7[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops)
12    Wolf 2      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/10    Fatigued
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I put Joseph up in case he wants to undelay. Either way, Nyra is up after that, followed by Gamble.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 26, 2012)

Joseph moves to attack the wolves as they reappear.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move 15 feet through *C3* to *B4*.
*Standard Action:* Cleave Attack *Wolves 1* and *2*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +1, Bluff +0, Climb +8, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist +1, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth +1, Survival +5, Swim +8 

*Init *+1 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *11, touch 11, FF 10 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *(None), Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Nothing
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Nothing
*Current Encumbrance *16 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Cleave -2 AC[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:55)_ [Round 4]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Nyra, still being commanded to guard, takes a small step over to where Lissa sits and prepares to attack any wolf that gets close.

[sblock=Actions]*Nyra: *5 ft. step to *F5* (free action). Ready action to attack any wolf that gets within reach (standard).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Joseph      9/8/9       11/11   
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone, [I]Light [/I](100/100)
21    Wolf 3      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]16[/COLOR]/19   Fatigued
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    8/8
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     Prone
16    Wolf 1      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]7[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops)
12    Wolf 2      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/10    Fatigued
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gamble will post, then Wolf 3 will go. Snaggle and Lissa be ready after that!


----------



## Courage (Jul 27, 2012)

Gamble forgets about his crossbow for a moment, as he sees that he has a golden opportunity. He drops his crossbow to his side and reaches into the tent to grab his spell component pouch. Pulling out a small pat of butter, and rubbing it between his fingers, the gnome's bardic magic begins flowing over the material component. He looks over the rock and casts a slippery spell right underneath the wolves' paws. "This should trip them up," he chuckles towards the others.
 
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action: *Recover spell component pouch from tent.
*Standard Action: *Cast http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/spells/light.html#light_grease_ on squares *A5-A6-B5-B6*.
*Free Action: *Speak (5 syllables).[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +2, Bluff +8, Climb -1, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +2, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +10, Swim -1

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *13, touch 11, FF 13 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *1/1 (crossbow loaded)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Spell component pouch
*Dropped *(on ground at feet) Light crossbow (loaded with bolt of _light_)
*Current Armor *Entertainer's Leggings and Socks
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Stored in Tent* Winter   Blanker, Entertainer's Shirt and Vest, Entertainer's   Sandals,  Studded  Leather Armor, Buckler, 9 Crossbow   Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica,  Flint and Steel, 26 gp
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Prone, _light _(99/100), _grease _(10/10)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:57)_ [Round 4]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Though the ground suddenly grows slick beneath their paws, none of the wolves fall. One of them slides up to Snaggle and delivers a vicious bite. Though it tries to pull Snaggle to the ground, the kobold is able to rip his arm away and stay standing, though heavily bleeding.

[sblock=Actions]*Wolf 3: *Move to square *B6* using Acrobatics (move). Bite Snaggle (standard). Attempt trip without provoking (free).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Joseph      9/8/9       11/11   
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   Readied attack
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone, [I]Light [/I](99/100), [I]Grease [/I](10/10)
21    Wolf 3      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]16[/COLOR]/19   Fatigued, Flat-footed, Partial Cover (tree in [B]B7[/B])
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]/8
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     Prone
16    Wolf 1      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]7[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops)
12    Wolf 2      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/10    Fatigued
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Snaggle and Lissa are up!


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 27, 2012)

Hissing in pain, Snaggle scuttles back and unleashes a gout of flames to engulf all 3 wolves.

[sblock=Actions]Free Action: 5 ft step to D4
Standard Action: Burning Hands[/sblock]








*OOC:*


The cone extends from the lower left corner of my square and hits all three wolves without hitting joseph






[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 2/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 2/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 0/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: normal[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I blame the arm injury; it messed with the somatic components.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

The damage causes the wolves to slip and slide in the grease, but they all remain standing.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 28, 2012)

"Very well," Lissa sighs as she stands again.

"Go get them, girl," the druid says to the lion as she raises her hands to cast a spell. A housecat-sized beetle, dull brown and brightened by two glowing green-yellow spots on its carapace, suddenly appears next to a wolf and bites it.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Stand up from prone.
*Free Action: *Command Nyra to attack the wolves.
*Standard Action: *Cast _Summon Nature's Ally I_ (fire beetle) in square *C4*.
*Standard Action (fire beetle):* Bite wolf 1.[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 11 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *8/8
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded)
*Current Armor *Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 8 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Other *(Stored Nearby) Bedroll, Winter Blanker, Hide Armor, Halfling slingstaff, Exotic Riding Saddle, Saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)  18 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Empty    Waterskins   (Saddlebags),  50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook     (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Stabilize_, _Virtue_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Prone, _Summon Fire Beetle _(1/1)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra] *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+2 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
*Other *(Stored Nearby)      Exotic Riding Saddle, Saddlebags, 18 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Empty     Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling Hook     (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *0 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Attack *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride        (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast        Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action,  DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount      (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC 10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC 15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Readied attack[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:37:59)_ [Round 4]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Two of the wolves pile into their closest prey: Joseph. The first one drags him to the ground, making him an easy target for the other one, but he is able to easily fend it off.

[sblock=Actions]*Wolf 1: *Bite Joseph (standard). Trip without provoking (free).
*Wolf 2: *Bite Joseph (standard).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Joseph      9/8/9       [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/11    Prone
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   Readied attack
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone, [I]Light [/I](99/100), [I]Grease [/I](10/10)
21    Wolf 3      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]15[/COLOR]/19   Fatigued, Flat-footed, Partial Cover (tree in [B]B7[/B])
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]/8
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     [I]Summon Fire Beetle [/I](1/1)
16    Wolf 1      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]6[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops)
12    Wolf 2      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]7[/COLOR]/10    Fatigued
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  It's Joseph's turn!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 28, 2012)

"I'm starting to tire of this," Joseph says as he awaits a chance to stand back up without getting pounced upon.[sblock=Actions]*Full Round Action:*  Delay[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]
*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +1, Bluff +0, Climb +8, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist +1, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth +1, Survival +5, Swim +8 

*Init *+1 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *11, touch 11, FF 10 *HP *8/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *(None), Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Nothing
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Nothing
*Current Encumbrance *16 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Prone, Delaying[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:38:01)_ [Round 5]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Nyra bounds past Gamble and Snaggle to tear into the throat of the original wolf, without the intent to grapple this time.

[sblock=Actions]*Nyra: *Move to *C5* (move). Bite wolf 1 (standard)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Joseph      11/10/11    [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/11    Prone, Delayed
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone, [I]Light [/I](99/100), [I]Grease [/I](10/10)
21    Wolf 3      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]15[/COLOR]/19   Fatigued, Flat-footed, Partial Cover (tree in [B]B7[/B])
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]/8
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     [I]Summon Fire Beetle [/I](1/1)
16    Wolf 1      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]6[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops)
12    Wolf 2      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]7[/COLOR]/10    Fatigued
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gamble, then wolf 3, then Snaggle!


----------



## Courage (Jul 28, 2012)

"Joseph!" shouts Gamble, who is starting to grow concerned. He finally stands up and does what he know how to do best in these situations: _inspire_. He begins to whistle, and despite the ridiculousness of it all, some of the most dramatic sound you've ever heard begins to echo throughout the forest, filling you with supernatural courage.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLUk9yamILM"]David Morris - "World's Top Whistler" - YouTube[/ame]

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: *Shout (2 syllables).
*Move Action: *Stand up from prone.
*Standard Action: *Start bardic performance (audible, Inspire Courage +1).[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +2, Bluff +8, Climb -1, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +2, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +10, Swim -1

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *13, touch 11, FF 13 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *1/1 (crossbow loaded)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Spell component pouch
*Dropped *(on ground at feet) Light crossbow (loaded with bolt of _light_)
*Current Armor *Entertainer's Leggings and Socks
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Stored in Tent* Winter    Blanker, Entertainer's Shirt and Vest, Entertainer's   Sandals,   Studded  Leather Armor, Buckler, 9 Crossbow   Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica,   Flint and Steel, 26 gp
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *9/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Prone, _light _(98/100), _grease _(9/10), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:38:03)_ [Round 5]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

While Nyra is distracted by the first wolf, another tries to rip at her shoulder and leg, but the lion's hide is _just_ tough enough.

[sblock=Actions]*Wolf 3: *Bite Nyra (standard).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Joseph      11/10/11    [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/11    Prone, Delayed, [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
22    Nyra        14/11/13    11/11   [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     Prone, [I]Light [/I](99/100), [I]Grease[/I], [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I](10/10)
21    Wolf 3      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]15[/COLOR]/19   Fatigued, Flat-footed, Partial Cover (tree in [B]B7[/B])
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]/8     [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     [I]Summon Fire Beetle [/I](1/1), [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
16    Wolf 1      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]6[/COLOR]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops)
12    Wolf 2      13/12/11    [COLOR=Plum]7[/COLOR]/10    Fatigued
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Snaggle is up. Joseph will probably want to undelay after that.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 28, 2012)

Snaggle hops up onto the nearby rocks to get a higher vantage and releases another plume of fire.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: two hop ups to D6
Standard Action: Burning Hands[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 2/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 1/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 0/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

The damage causes the wolves to slip and slide in the grease, but they all remain standing.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 28, 2012)

"Well, now lets try this again," Joseph says as he stands up and attacks the wolves.  Finally getting to square up and swing at his enemies, Joseph hits both wolves in a spray of gore and viscera.[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Stand Up
Standard Action: Cleave on Wolves[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +1, Bluff +0, Climb +8, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist +1, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth +1, Survival +5, Swim +8 

*Init *+1 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *11, touch 11, FF 10 *HP *8/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *(None), Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Nothing
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Nothing
*Current Encumbrance *16 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Cleave -2 AC, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 29, 2012)

"Such a pity," says Lissa as she maneuvers around the tent and sends a stone flying at the remaining wolf. As the stone sails way wide, Lissa comments, "Oh good, my heart wasn't in it anyways."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to *D7*.
*Standard Action:* Shoot into combat against wolf 3 with slingstaff.[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 11 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *7/8
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded)
*Current Armor *Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 7 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Other *(Stored Nearby) Bedroll, Winter Blanker, Hide Armor, Halfling slingstaff, Exotic Riding Saddle, Saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   18 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Empty    Waterskins   (Saddlebags),   50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook     (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Stabilize_, _Virtue_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *+1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra] *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+2 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) None
*Other *(Stored Nearby)      Exotic  Riding Saddle, Saddlebags, 18 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Empty      Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *0 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Attack *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride         (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast         Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

_4 Neth 4709 (21:38:06)_ [Round 6]
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

Nyra erupts into a fury, tearing into the final wolf with tooth and claw. She rides the creature to the ground, scratching and clawing all the way. When she finishes, and the wolf lies unconscious with labored breathing, the lion looks towards Lissa with fiery eyes and a bloody muzzle, obviously seeking encouragement.

[sblock=Actions]*Nyra: *Attack wolf 3 with bite and 2 claws (full round).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character   AC/FF/T     HP      Effects
22    Nyra        14/11/13   11/11    [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
21    Gamble      13/11/13    8/8     [I]Light [/I](98/100), [I]Grease [/I](9/10), [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
[COLOR=Gray]21    Wolf 3      13/12/11[/COLOR]   [COLOR=DarkRed][B]-4[/B][/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/19    Fatigued, Partial Cover (tree in [B]B7[/B])[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray], Unconscious, Prone, Dying[/COLOR]
18    Snaggle     15/14/12    [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]/8     Flat-footed, [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
18    Joseph      9/8/9       [COLOR=Plum]8[/COLOR]/11    [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
18    Lissa       14/11/14    8/8     [I]Inspire Courage +1[/I]
[COLOR=Gray]16    Wolf 1      13/12/11[/COLOR] [B][COLOR=DarkRed] -13[/COLOR][/B][COLOR=Gray]/16    Fatigued, Wounded (caltrops), Unconscious, Prone, Dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]12    Wolf 2      13/12/11[/COLOR]   [B][COLOR=DarkRed]-8[/COLOR][/B][COLOR=Gray]/10    Fatigued, Unconscious, Prone, Dying[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Combat has concluded!     
[sblock=Rewards]+1,200 XP *(1,600 XP Total)*[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 29, 2012)

"So, Lissa, do you want to try to stabilize them or put them out of their misery?  They look to have been having a bad go of it."


----------



## Etharia (Jul 30, 2012)

"Our pack... err party comes first, put them down but please try to make it quick."


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 30, 2012)

"OK, I'll take care of it."  Joseph uses a coup de grace on each of the wolves, being careful not to step into the area of the grease spell.







*OOC:*


If Joseph rolled 1's on the damage for a crit it would still be 18 damage, so I won't bother rolling unless someone really wants me to.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 30, 2012)

"They have meat on them. We can use them for food tomorrow and save what trail rations we have remaining."


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 30, 2012)

"I can butcher them during my watch if someone doesn't want to do it sooner, but the meat will probably be tough and gamey," Joseph says as he starts to clean his sword of blood and other, less savory, substances.  "We can either boil it for stew or someone could clean it with magic and we could grill it over the campfire, I guess."


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 30, 2012)

"Food is Food. It will save us having to forage more tomorrow. I also need help with my injuries" Snaggle says as he cradles his mangled arm.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 30, 2012)

"Food is not always food, they were starving and possibly disease ridden," says Lissa as she walks over to Snaggle, "I'll check them over to make sure we don't catch anything. Give me your arm." Once in her hands she casts her last spell of the day over Snaggle's arm. Then moves to check the dead wolves.


----------



## Courage (Jul 30, 2012)

"I should heal someone as well with my last spell. Since my scaly friend seems mostly recovered, I'll patch up my big friend here,"  says Gamble. Once the gnome touches the fighter, he feels a surge of warm and light magic as his wounds heal. Afterwards, Gamble takes a look at the wolves. "Doesn't look very appetizing to _me_."

[sblock=Actions]Cast cure light wounds on Joseph.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +2, Bluff +8, Climb -1, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +2, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +10, Swim -1

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *13, touch 11, FF 13 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing
*Current Armor *Entertainer's Leggings and Socks
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Spell Component Pouch
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Stored in Tent* Winter     Blanker, Entertainer's Shirt and Vest, Entertainer's   Sandals,    Studded  Leather Armor, Buckler, Light Crossbow, 10 Crossbow   Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica,    Flint and Steel, 26 gp
*Current Encumbrance *3 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 0/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *9/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 30, 2012)

After examining the three wolves, Lissa discovers that they are all definitely mangy. In addition, it's possible that wolf 2 may have been rabid.

        *GM:*  What next?


----------



## Etharia (Jul 30, 2012)

"Hmm, the hides are worthless," Lissa responds, "tomorrow I'll be able to purify them and create the water we need. Joseph, Nyra and I need your help we should drag them off a short ways to divest them of their innards then hang them from the trees near camp to bleed out properly before we go back to bed." She says this as she pulls rope out of the packs and rigs a crude harness for Nyra to drag the wolves with. She glances over her shoulder as she ties the loose end of the rope to the paws of the first wolf and explains, "scavengers will be attracted by their smell, we want to give them what they come for without inviting them into our camp. Or we might end up with lots of meat and no sleep."


----------



## Courage (Jul 30, 2012)

"Well... I'm glad we have an expert in the group,"   says Gamble with a look of revulsion. "Anyways, I'll be in the tent. Please wake me when it's my turn at watch." Gamble retires with much the same preparations he made before, except this time he keeps his crossbow loaded and continues to wear his spell component pouch.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 30, 2012)

"That sounds sensible. Be careful where you drag them; many of my wards are still active."

Snaggle settle in next to the fire to continue his watch.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 30, 2012)

"That sounds fine by me," Joseph says as he retrieves one of his daggers from his gear.  "Let's hang 'em up over there so if anything comes from them into the camp they will have to cross some traps."  Joseph points to the northwest a little piece.  "There's no need to bother Nyra with this, she already did her part.  Just help me tie this rope to their feet and we can get this done."  







*OOC:*


Joseph can drag 1500 lbs. so a few starved wolves shouldn't be a problem.  I plan to drag the wolves out of camp through the *A5-A6* gap (being careful of the caltrops) and then around off the map to the northwest.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

_5 Neth 4709 (08:55:41)_
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_After cleaning and hanging the wolves, you are able to return to the campfire to rest. Over the course of the night, your watch proceeds according to your plan, and each is uneventful.

At around 4:00 in the morning, the sky finally opens up and a light drizzle begins, before opening up into a stronger downpour. Without some effort, you lose your campfire, and anyone out in the rain, whether on watch or just sleeping, becomes drenched. Rivulets of water pour down the wolf carcasses and into a puddle beneath the trees they hang in, cleansing them, but also drenching their hides.

Though you never really see the sun come out, eventually it grows light enough that you feel you can resume your journey. The rain makes it impossible to prepare spells without entering a tent, which delays you breaking camp. Between the fight last night, the wolf carcasses, and the delays this morning, it is almost 9:00 AM before you can continue your journey through the Fangwood. The rain shows little sign of letting up.

        *GM:*  Your next post should include the following:


Your current status block to account for your health, including over night healing, which gear you are carrying, and the spells you have prepared today.
Any other actions you took last night or this morning, such as sharpening your bladed weapons.
What you plan on doing with the wolf carcasses.
What preparations you make in light of the rain.
And what your travel preparations are, including marching order, which weapons you have out, how long you decide to travel before taking any rests, and the total amount of ground you hope to cover today.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

As camp breaks up Joseph settles his pack back on and flexes in his armor to get it to lay right.  He makes sure that his sword draw is not obstructed and checks it over one last time for nicks after having resharpened it while standing watch last night.  He then puts on his heavy cloak and pulls his wide brimmed hat down over his eyes to keep the rain out.  "So, about those wolves?  Also, we might as well walk all day to get closer to the crypt.  I wonder if this weather will hold."







*OOC:*


Joseph takes 10 on a survival check to predict the weather all day.





[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),      Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,    Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local    Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 3 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack (Full Waterskin,    Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Medium Encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 31, 2012)

The first thing Snaggle does in the morning is meditate to recharge his spells; he then dons his apron and collects his caltrops for reuse. Snaggle is unfazed by the heavy rain. He doesn't have hair or clothing that can become waterlogged, and his leather apron keeps his tools dry.

[sblock=Status]  Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 7/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed
[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Jul 31, 2012)

Gamble is annoyed to no end that his entire watch takes place in the rain, but since he set the watch schedule, it is tough to complain. He finds that the winter blanket is of no help as a tarp (and he may in fact have ruined it), so he sits in the entrance of the tent to get as much shelter as he can, using the first 15 minutes of the watch to prepare his spells. At least his stuff is safe at the back of the tent (except his crossbow and spell component pouch, which he tries to shield from the rain). After the fire goes out, Gamble spends the next three hours casting _light_ every ten minutes. In the interim, he fills each of the empty waterskins with rainwater, which he presents to the others when they awake. He is very happy when it finally brightens up, and everyone packs up to leave.

As he and his friends prepare to move on, he puts his buckler on, readies his crossbow, and makes sure the contents of his spell component pouch are secure from the weather. As before, he takes up a spot just behind Joseph.
 
[sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Jul 31, 2012)

Lissa doesn't mind the rain, but does send Nyra into the tent to sleep with Snaggle with her gear when she takes her turn at watch so that she will merely be damp when her saddle is put on. She prepares herself for the coming day in the predawn hours by pulling her armor into place and recharging her spells and cantrips. Once the others rise and begin their own preparations Lissa saddles Nyra and stores her gear. She then uses one of the tents to make a primitive lean-to under which she tries to restart a fire. "Lower the wolves down and I'll purify them. Then I suggest letting Nyra eat her fill of one of them off to the side. However unless we manage a fire the other two cannot be cooked, and carrying raw meat is a messy proposition," She glances at her companions with amusement noting their readiness to march off into the rain and continues, "I also believe marching on an empty stomach tends to be highly inefficient and uncomfortable. Especially when it's unnecessary." She gestures to the rations she has left unpacked for them and finishes off her piece of cheese.









*OOC:*


If that horrible roll didn't restart the fire with the use of some of that tendertwigs stuff she'll start packing the tent back up and lash it to Nyra's saddle.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

Joseph lowers the wolves then goes ahead and drags one off to the side before untieing the ropes and leaving them to be cleaned.  "Do you need any help with that fire, Lissa?"


----------



## Etharia (Jul 31, 2012)

"Yes, I believe you have some tindertwigs and they just might make the difference," Lissa responds as she sends Nyra to eat the wolf Joseph left for her.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

Joseph gives Lissa the box of tindertwigs and helps keep the lean-to upright while she works on the fire.







*OOC:*


I'm at work right now so let's assume that Joseph is generally helpful.


----------



## Isklexi (Jul 31, 2012)

Snaggle attempts to help Lissa start the fire.


----------



## Etharia (Jul 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


The DM is in a meeting but I caught him before he went in and he said the tindertwig would get the job done. He can confirm later.







Getting the fire lit with the help of Snaggle and the tindertwig Lissa proceeds to cut up the wolves (into both chunks and strips) and sear the resulting meat with Josephs help. "This shouldn't take long," Lissa proclaims, "searing it might make it a bit tough to chew, but I doubt even slow roasting it would have made a difference in the texture." She works as quickly as possible in the down pour, taking care to make sure the strips of meat are cooked all the way. She stores the chunks in her saddle bag and gives a handfull of the strips to each party member so they can snack on it at need. After purifying the water Gamble had collected and strapping the tent to Nyra's saddle she glances around the sodden clearing one last time and says, "that's everything I can think of that needs doing, so I guess it's time to move out." Pulling herself into Nyra's saddle she looks to others and points the way back to the path.

[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *7/7
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded)
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)       Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra),     Winter   Blanket (Saddlebags), 17 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full     Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling Hook      (Saddlebags), 10 lbs Seared Meat (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, Flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra] *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lissa
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, small bedroll
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)       Winter Blanket (Saddlebags), 17 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2 Full       Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags), Grappling   Hook     (Saddlebags), 10 lbs Seared Meat (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *137.00 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride         (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast         Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, medium encumbrance, Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

_5 Neth 4709 (09:59:16)_
_Broken Glade, 16 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_        *GM:*  With the aid of the lean to, the use of a tindertwig, and everyone's help, you are able to build a fire and sear the meat. Lissa's additional preparations take just over an hour to complete. However, the seared wolf meat compliments your trail rations well, and fully sates Nyra, so your rations expenditures for today amount to just 2 days' worth rather than 4.5 (one this morning, and another this evening, so you can adjust your carrying weight accordingly). On the same note, you'll expend all four waterskins of water by the time half your day is over. At that time, you can choose to refill them. On the whole, it is probably not worth worrying about constantly readjusting you encumbrance due to waterskins. Just assume they are full (4 lbs each), unless you know they will be empty for an extended period of time. Also, Lissa, please estimate how many pounds of meat you anticipate storing in your saddlebags.     

You resume your journey along the trail, shielding yourselves as best you can from the rain. It looks like you'll have a long day ahead of you, as the crypt is still about 24 miles away according your map. Your group will probably break up the 12 hours of walking into 2 days, and you'll reach the spot marked "the Gray Lake" on your map in about 8 hours, right around dusk.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00TZHHnyTXE[/ame]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 1, 2012)

*GM:*  After feeding one wolf to Nyra, and preparing the meat, you find that the food Lissa stores in her saddlebags amounts to about 10 lbs.     



			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> "I wonder if this weather will hold."




        *GM:*  Though the rain may let up sporadically from time to time, you're fairly certain that this wet weather will persist for at least one more night.


----------



## Courage (Aug 1, 2012)

BudroThePious said:


> Indiana Jones Theme Song - YouTube




...whistles Gamble as the adventurers resume traveling.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 1, 2012)

_5 Neth 4709 (18:08:30)_
_The Gray Lake, 32 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The rain continues steadily throughout the day. The dirt road turns to mud, and though you must slosh through it, the constant pressure of the rain keeps you clean, if wet. There are few interesting sights amidst the barren trees, dark sky, and miserable weather. There is little room for pleasant conversation, but the gnome does an admirable enough job keeping your spirits high.

In the early afternoon, the rain lets up to a drizzle, and you can enjoy a short break. Though it is still wet, you no longer feel deluged, and parts of you are even able to dry out a bit.

The sun sets just a little before you finish your eight hours of walking, but _light_ from the bard remedies the resultant darkness well enough. After 16 more miles of walking, you are growing tired again, but fortunately, you are nearing the end of the second day's travel.

The trees begin to thin, revealing a field of short, yellowing grass that leads to the shores of a wide, calm lake, slick from the rain. Your illumination spell reflects off its dark waters, but a dense mist hangs over the lake, obscuring all but the closest shore. Near the shore of the lake, your _light _reveals a dark form lying next to the water.

[sblock=The Gray Lake]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 1, 2012)

"Can anyone tell what that is?" Joseph points towards the thing lying by the lake.[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),       Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,     Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local     Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack  (Full Waterskin,    Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *140 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Medium Encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 1, 2012)

Snaggle pushes his goggles up onto his forehead and squints into the darkness.









*OOC:*


gogo darkvision


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 1, 2012)

The dark shape is completely motionless and apparently lifeless. It appears to be some sort of humanoid corpse.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 1, 2012)

"Does someone want to go check that out?"


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 1, 2012)

"It looks like a corpse, but it could be a trap."


----------



## Courage (Aug 1, 2012)

"Anyone want to throw a rock at it?" Jokes Gamble, before adding, "Snaggle can cast _mage armor_ on Nyra, and Lissa can have her investigate, seeing as she's the fastest... Though I don't know how she would communicate what she's discovered, other than being attacked or not."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

"I think Snaggle should go check it out, he moves with some quickness."


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 2, 2012)

"hrmm all right." grunts the kobold as he begins to slink toward the motionless form.


----------



## Courage (Aug 2, 2012)

"Be careful, my scaly friend," whispers Gamble, who is ready to provide aid immediately if necessary.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 2, 2012)

Snaggle carefully picks his way through the obscuring downpour.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Joseph readies his sword on the off chance it is needed.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

The form does not move as you approach. As you get closer, you can see that it is simply a decayed human body. Large chunks all over the upper torso are missing, as if bitten off. The clothes and gear located with the body appear to have rotted as well. You'll need to do a more thorough inspection before you can ascertain more.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 2, 2012)

Snaggle calls back through the rain,"It's dead."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Joseph approaches cautiously.  "So it is," he says before prodding it with the stick he brought with him from the edge of the woods.  -poke, poke-


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

The corpse does not react to your prodding. More and more, it is appearing that this is just a half-eaten, waterlogged, decaying corpse.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

"Hey Lissa, can you come check to see if he, well it looks like it might be a he, was diseased when he died?"


----------



## Etharia (Aug 2, 2012)

Lissa slides off of Nyra's back next to the others, "I can try but the weather is hardly conducive," she responds. Before kneeling next to the body she puts her hand on Nyra's head to get her attention and says, "guard." She then starts her investigation.









*OOC:*


Maybe I should just start taking 10 for everything.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

_5 Neth 4709 (18:12:29)_
_The Gray Lake, 32 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The man, and it is (or was) a man, obviously died from whatever ripped chunks from his torso. The body is face down and decomposition has left the skin gray and tattered, with some bone exposed. You can't tell whether he was diseased when he died, or if the corpse suffers from any additional afflictions currently. He lies in an awkward position, with one knee drawn up and his other leg stretched out. Likewise, one of his arms is hidden beneath his body, while the other reaches out above his head, towards the waters of the lake. The water actually reaches his fingers, and bits of lake moss cling to the bony digits. Right alongside his hand, you discover a half-full waterskin, currently uncorked, and caked in mud.

[sblock=DC 10 Knowledge (Local)]This man is not from Kassen - his clothing is in poor condition from exposure, but it is obviously of a kind purchased in larger cities.[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 2, 2012)

"What do you think he was doing out here?"


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

"Let's see what he had on him, it could help us find out where he came from."  Joseph searches the body.







*OOC:*


Joseph takes 10 on the Knowledge (Local) check.  Results 11.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 2, 2012)

Lissa steps back from the body and looks out at the mist obscured lake. "Whatever else you want to do with him, I suggest removing him from the waters edge," she states as she starts to turn away. "I'll see if I can't find a decent camp site to set up at," she offers then, hesitantly, she stops in mid turn, "unless there is something else you would like me to do here."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

Much of the clothing and gear has rotted to worthlessness, but you think his boots at one point were of a very fine make. In addition, his long black cloak has a deep hood, and he has a black bandanna tied around his neck, though it is now pulled down and most of it tucked beneath his cloak and shirt. His now worthless armor was once studded leather, and the sheath on his hip where a sword would go is empty.

Rolling him over, you find that he clutches an exceptional short sword that is in surprisingly good shape. By searching his pockets, you find a still mostly intact coin purse. Removing some of the coins, you find that they look fairly newly minted from the capital city of Tamran; each bears the likeness of Forest Marshal Gavrik, nominal leader of Nirmathas. Such coins were only put into circulation a little over three months ago; they haven't even made their way to Kassen yet, and this is the first time any of you have laid eyes on any. The only reason you know of them are the declarations posted in each town.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

"It looks like our departed friend here might have been a highwayman or sellsword of some type.  Either way, I think he's far from home," Joseph says while moving the body farther from the lake's edge.   He takes the coin purse and the sword away from the body.







*OOC:*


Is the sheath still functional?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Is the sheath still functional?




Not as such. It would probably fall into pieces the first time you tried to use it.

[sblock=Rewards]Masterwork Short Sword
87 gp[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Any thoughts of which reward ledgers I should add these items to?


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


For now I will carry the stuff since the extra weight won't matter, unless someone wants to use the sword.  We can divvy up the spoils later.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 2, 2012)

Lissa heads off in search of a camp with Nyra guarding her back taking care to stay within sight of Gamble's light.









*OOC:*


How about putting them on the person that has the strength to carry them. Isn't Gamble at the tipping point of his carry capacity?


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 2, 2012)

Snaggle wanders over to aid Lissa.









*OOC:*


Lissa and Snaggle can't even use the short sword. I'm not sure if it's any good for Gamble.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Joseph moves to help Lissa as well.   "We might as well stand watch in the same shifts as last night."







*OOC:*


It's probably the wrong size.





[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),        Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied to Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork], Full Waterskin,    Full Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *144 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Medium Encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 2, 2012)

"That sword is too large for me to wield it properly." states Gamble, while preparing himself much like he did the night before. He keeps his spell component pouch and loaded light crossbow at hand. "So the watch is the same, and the campsite is starting to look good, but how are we handling food. Just splitting another day's rations and sharing the remainder of the seared meat amongst ourselves and Nyra? Also if we want, we can refill our waterskins at the lake..." he eyes the corpse wearily, "But that obviously didn't work out for _that_ guy."

[sblock=Current Status, Gamble]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, _Light _(--/--)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

"I would like to stay well clear of the lake.  Why tempt fate?"


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 2, 2012)

"There is still enough rain to fill our waterskins from that."


----------



## Etharia (Aug 2, 2012)

Lissa follows Gambles gaze, "An ambush predator... probably. I can create water so we will not need to temp fate."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_5 Neth 4709 (19:12:29)_
_The Gray Lake, 32 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_An hour or so later, your camp is set up. Lissa has chosen another good spot, mostly comfortable and easier to defend than not. You supplement the last of the wolf meat with a trail ration, and it satisfies your hunger without issue. Your fire is easy enough to keep going in this drizzle of rain, though you note that tonight is even cooler than last night, making the warmth from the fire important indeed. Gamble and Lissa's winter blankets are very musty from having been soaked, and you all would like a hot bath, but you feel like you'll be able to sleep well enough tonight.

        *GM:*  Perception checks, please!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

Joseph makes the same sleeping preparations as last night.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 3, 2012)

Snaggle rings the camp in magical runes once more.
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 7/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 0/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 3, 2012)

Gamble casts _prestidigitation_ to see if he can improve the condition of the blanket he'll be using. While hes at it, he'll go ahead and clean and dry himself and his gear.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 3, 2012)

Lissa sets Nyra to guard and prepares herself for sleep as well.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_5 Neth 4709 (23:52:28)_
_The Gray Lake, 32 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_It is the dead of night. Lissa is currently on watch, just before midnight. The only sounds she can hear come from the soft breathing of her small companions and the snoring from her human friend.

She is the the middle of tending the fire when she hears a distant but loud splash come from out in the middle of the lake.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 3, 2012)

Lissa moves to wake her lion and the kobold. Nyra awakes with a single touch, but the halfling gently shakes Snaggle to rouse him. Once he is awake, Lissa says in a soft voice, "There's something out in the lake, and I haven't the eyes to see it."









*OOC:*


Go-go darkvision .


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 3, 2012)

"All right, I'm up"

Snaggle crawls out of the tent and peers out over the water.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

Whatever is out there, if anything, is difficult to see.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 3, 2012)

Snaggle walks to the edge of the water and strains for a better look.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 3, 2012)

Lissa pulls out her sling, checks that a bullet is loaded in it and sends Nyra to guard Snaggle's back.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

As you approach the lake, the source of the noise suddenly comes into  focus. Though it is a ways off and partially obscured by the fog, you  easily identify what is a long, slender neck ending in a pointed head rising from the surface of the water. The neck has spined fins aligned down the back, and the head has a maw of teeth. Though the creature is several hundred feet out on the lake, a chill still runs down your spine.

[sblock=Serpent of the Gray Lake]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 3, 2012)

"A big serpent. I think we should steer clear of the shoreline."


----------



## Etharia (Aug 3, 2012)

"Sensible suggestion, lets go back to camp."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

You return to camp without issue and are able to rest the remainder of the night, though the splashes out on the lake from time to time are certainly disconcerting. Although Snaggle's rest was briefly interrupted, and he'd normally have to sleep an extra hour in the morning, he didn't use any spell slots yesterday that would need to be re-prepared. He also heals without issue.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (06:15:32)_
_The Gray Lake, 32 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_You wake up to frost on the ground. The temperature slipped all night, and now it is just above freezing. Where it was raining before, it is closer to sleet this morning.

As you break down your fire and pack up your camp, the cold bites into you. A cold snap has brought the ambient temperature to just below 40 degrees Fahrenheit.

        *GM:*  Unless you take a minimal of precautions (_endure elements, _Survival skill, cold weather gear, etc.), you must make a Fortitude check now, and once at the start of each additional hour of travel, as specified in the link above. Once everyone has made a post _and_ included their most up-to-date status, I'll post the next update.


----------



## Courage (Aug 3, 2012)

"S-so much for a r-refreshing morning swim," grins the gnome as he shivers in his less-than-adequate entertainer's garb. "Y-your the wilderness expert, L-lissa. What should we do?"

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

Joseph puts his gear back on as well as his leather cloak and dust scarf.  They won't help much, but they can't hurt.  He looks around to see if he can tell how long the cold snap will last.  "If it helps, we could wrap up in the blankets we have, or just drape em over our shoulders."







*OOC:*


15 on Survival check to predict weather. (took 10)
15 on Survival check to keep warm. (took 10)





[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),         Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter  Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle  of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork], Full Waterskin,    Full  Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *144 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Medium Encumbrance, Cold[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Joseph gains a +4 bonus on his first check to withstand the cold. If the group moves at half speed, he will gain a +2 bonus to subsequent Fortitude checks. Though the weather is bad now, it looks to improve quickly. The temperature will rise to above 40 degrees before 9 AM, and you think it will stop raining not shortly after that. Regardless, you will have to make 3 Fortitude saves (DC 13, 14, and 13, respectively) or take 1d4 nonlethal damage from each failed save. The blankets are better than nothing, and anyone using one as a shield against the sleet and cold reduces these DCs by 1.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 3, 2012)

"A swim would have seen you eaten," Lissa responds while eyeing the gnome. "I may be able to help you out along the way. However we must first decide at what speed we will move today, if in fact we should travel at all." Lissa then makes a gesture as she casts a spell to help her fortify herself against the weather.









*OOC:*


I'll take ten on my survival, which allows me to help everyone else as well.
Does Nyra's fur count as having cold weather gear?







[sblock=Current Status]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *7/7
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded)
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)         Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra),       Winter   Blanket (Saddlebags), 17 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags), 10 lbs Seared Meat (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Endure Elements_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Mounted, Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 3, 2012)

Snaggle's head droops as he says,"If we keep moving, that should help keep us....."his head snaps back up,"hrmm warm."

[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed         [/sblock]









*OOC:*


I think it would be best for Snaggle and Gamble to get the blankets since they have the lowest Fort.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 3, 2012)

Lissa looks at Snaggle sharply. "You'll be riding Nyra today with a blanket wrapped around you. I won't slow us down because I won't have to move conservatively like the rest of you," she says decisively.









*OOC:*


Riding keeps the but warm at the very least.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Lissa, you have 16 days' rations remaining, which should also alter your weight carried. Nyra's fur can reduce the DCs by 1, as well. Your Survival check to help people get along in the cold grants everyone, including Nyra, a +2 bonus to Fortitude saves against cold if they move at half speed, or a +4 if they did not move at all in the preceding hour (as is the case when you first embark). Everyone can amend all three Fortitude checks to their most recent post, unless they envision making any further preparations. Lissa, your _endure elements_ means that you will not need to make any saves.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

"If we wait three hours or so it should warm up and that would put us at the crypt by early afternoon.  Should we just wait for it to warm up?  We wouldn't be able to get that far anyway if we leave now."







*OOC:*


Using a blanket


----------



## Courage (Aug 3, 2012)

"If I'm going to be wearing a blanket, someone else will need to take care of my dagger and buckler," says Gamble, slipping both items into Nyra's saddlebags.









*OOC:*


At half speed, we move at 1 mile per hour. So we'll cover 2 miles in the first 2 hours, and then the final 6 miles in 3 hours. By my calculations, we should reach the crypt by 11:30 AM.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


My rogue is done over on the dice post, if anyone wants to check it out and give feedback.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 5, 2012)

"Waiting by a fire would be the best strategy," says Lissa as she moves to restart the fire.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 5, 2012)

"Sounds good to me."


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 5, 2012)

Snaggle mumbles unintelligibly from underneath a small mound made from a blanket.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (12:44:50)_
_Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The fire keeps you warm while you wait. After only two-and-a-half hours, the weather warms up enough for you to resume traveling without issue. An hour after that, the rain finally stops for good. Though you are still cold and damp, the weather is no longer painful.

Leaving the Gray Lake and its serpent behind, you travel for about four hours to reach the valley that contains the _Crypt of the Everflame_. The trees in this part of the forest are very old and quite gnarled. The trail leads ever deeper into the Fangwood, through a twisting maze of trees and confusing ravines. As it tops a small rise, a broad valley spreads out before it, the opposite side of which looks like a writhing serpent. Yet between the two lies a steep hill sloping down into the valley. The recent weather has made the ground slick and treacherous.

This part of the Fangwood is particularly dense, making it a thorn-covered maze of bushes, treacherous roots, and uneven rocks. The map that you were given leads to this valley (called Serpent Gorge), marking the crypt at its bottom. Getting there, however, may prove to be a challenge, as you must navigate the steep and slippery slope.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

"I think someone has rope?  I can take this armor off and climb down then we could lower the gear down to me and I could help people use the rope to get down, maybe."


----------



## Courage (Aug 6, 2012)

"So we want to go one at a time then? Looks like it may take a while to navigate."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


How far down is it?  How many climb checks would it take (how much slope is there...)?  Could we climb down is stages (i.e. to this ledge then to that one)?













*OOC:*


Edit: I'm going to take my armor off for this, so we can move then get the gear back to us.













*OOC:*


Edit: I plan to take 10 on these Acrobatics checks (to signify going very slow and easy and not trying to outdo myself) unless you want to disallow it.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Navigating the slope takes at least half an hour, requiring three DC 10 Acrobatics checks to avoid sliding down the slope. If you go slowly, it takes an hour to reach the bottom, but you get a +2 circumstance bonus to your Acrobatics check. Tying off ropes to help navigate the hill gives another +2 equipment bonus to the check. Once you make all your preparations, we'll proceed with one Acrobatics check at a time. If any of you fails one of these checks, we'll see about catching yourself with a Reflex save.     



			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> I plan to take 10 on these Acrobatics checks (to  signify going very slow and easy and not trying to outdo myself) unless  you want to disallow it.





        *GM:*  In this case, this is a sort of mini-skill challenge. As there are penalties for failing a check, and the Acrobatics roll represents luck as much as skill (you might slip on a particularly bad patch of mud), taking 10 is not possible. Going very slow and easy is represented mechanically by the +2 bonus to your roll.

Are you sliding your gear to the bottom first (or lowering it by rope), or some other course of action?


----------



## Etharia (Aug 6, 2012)

Lissa hands the rope to Joseph, "We'll see you at the bottem," she looks down the slope and frowns, "one way or the other." Clinging grimly to Nyra's saddle they start to make the descent. "Slow and steady girl."









*OOC:*


With an acrobatics of blah, Nyra is my only hope.















*OOC:*


Edit. Damn even virtual dice hate me. What kind of check do I need to roll to stay in my saddle?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (13:09:31)_
_Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Just 20 minutes into your descent, the weight of Nyra and yourself causes a mud and rock slide right underneath your feet, sending you cascading to the valley floor. Despite Nyra's attempt to maintain her footing and stop or slow the descent, you slide far down the hill, through thickets and at one point down a 20 foot cliff at least. You land hard on the rocks at the bottom. Nyra lies prone underneath you, battered and bruised, though still conscious. She struggles to stand, but cannot under all the weight.

        *GM:*  Lissa, you will also take 3d6 damage. If you succeed on a DC 10 Ride check, you will reduce the damage by 1d6. DC 15 reduces it by 2d6, and DC 20 reduces all the damage as you land braced on the top of Nyra's back. Unfortunately, your riding saddle gives no bonuses to this check.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 6, 2012)

The frantic calls of the lion sliding down the slope are accompanied by a string curses spanning several languages.

At the bottom of the slope Lissa practically falls off of Nyra's back and immediately heals the unconscious lion. They then limp off together to start putting together a camp and dinner.









*OOC:*


Good thing that wasn't a real skill challenge or I would be dead.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 6, 2012)

"That's not good." mumbles Snaggle as he picks his way slowly down the slope using the rope for support and his spear like a walking staff. Partway down the muddy ground gives beneath Snaggle, but he catches himself by stabbing his spear into the soft earth.










*OOC:*


It's starting to look like a muddy hill is going to be our deadliest opponent yet














*OOC:*


What's the DC for the reflex save exactly?


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

Joseph will move from one stable area to the next then get the gear before moving again, possibly by a rope tied to it or with help from the other characters.  He will also attempt to use the rope to help with the descent and to help the other characters.[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +1, Bluff +0, Climb +8, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist +1, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth +1, Survival +5, Swim +8 

*Init *+1 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *11, touch 11, FF 10 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *(None), Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Nothing
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Nothing
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Scale Mail, Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),          Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter   Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle   of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied  to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork], Full Waterskin,    Full   Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *8 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 6, 2012)

Gamble stores his buckler and crossbow and makes his way down the rope with the rest. Once at the bottom, he makes sure to immediately treat the druid and her lion. "Please, let me help."

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +1, Bluff +8, Climb -2, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +1, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +9, Swim -2 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *16, touch 13, FF 14 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Buckler, Light Crossbow (loaded), 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 6, 2012)

"Thank you," Lissa says then gestures to the camp she has started to set up, "I think we should call it a day. At the very least we should rest and eat."

[sblock=Current Status Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *7/7
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded)
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)          Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), Bedroll (Nyra),        Winter   Blanket (Saddlebags), 17 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags), 10 lbs Seared Meat (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Endure Elements_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *4/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lissa
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, small bedroll
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)         Winter Blanket (Saddlebags), 16 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook     (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *126.00 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride           (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast           Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free   action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover   Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free   action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle (no   action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *medium encumbrance, Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

Snaggle said:
			
		

> What's the DC for the reflex save exactly












*OOC:*


It's variable. The DC to avoid slipping any distance at all is 20.






[sblock=Reflex Table]*Reflex Save Result*
*20 or higher* The character catches himself before he slides too far and takes no damage.
*15–19 *The character slides down a short hill before slamming into a tree. The character takes 1d4 points of nonlethal damage.
*10–14* The character slides far down the hill, reducing the number of checks that need to be made by one. Unfortunately, the character also slides through a pair of thickets and lands hard on some rocks, taking 1d6 points of damage.
*5–9* The character slides down a muddy hill and then falls down a 20-foot cliff, taking 2d6 points of damage. This reduces the number of checks that need to be made by one.
*4 or less* The character slides all the way to the bottom of the ravine, taking 2d6 points of damage and 1d4 points of Dexterity damage from a horribly sprained ankle.[/sblock]
Part way down, Snaggle catches a particularly slick patch and starts sliding as well. The rope slips from his grasp, and he struggles to stay standing using his walking spear. After sliding for only a short distance, he is able to stop himself by aiming for a tree, though he will still have a bruise where he slammed into it.

Joseph and Gamble are able to make it all the way to the bottom without falling, but Snaggle still has one more third of the descent to make.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 6, 2012)

The small tree Snaggle slammed against uprooted from the muddy soil, and he tumbled the rest of the way down the hill landing in a semi-comatose heap.








*OOC:*


better than a grease spell
PS: the chances of me failing 2 of those acrobatics checks in a row was 1%






[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 (8 nonlethal) Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed, Staggered[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

Joseph gears back up before checking to see if anyone could use his help.[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, 20 arrows,  Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),          Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter   Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Silver Lantern, Bottle   of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied  to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork], Full Waterskin,    Full   Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *144 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Medium Encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (14:00:02)_
_Valley of the Crypt, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

For better or worse, you've all made it to the bottom of the ravine, some choosing different methods than others. Snaggle continued to slip, slide, and tumble on his way down, and this time he wasn't as lucky with his encounter with the (same, uprooted) tree. The contact concussed him, and now he has a large lump on his head to go with his various bruises.

        *GM:*  Since Snaggle's nonlethal damage equals his current hit points, the kobold is staggered. This condition will go away in 1 hour when the first of the non-lethal damage is healed.     
[sblock=Rewards]+400 XP* (2,000 XP Total)*[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


A bunch of over the hill NPC make this trip regularly, why the _bleep_ haven't they put in a path?


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

"So, how long should we rest up?"







*OOC:*


What XP threshhold are we using for second level?


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


It has to be at least on hour for Snaggle to recover from staggered.


----------



## Courage (Aug 6, 2012)

"After Snaggle recovers, it'll only be about 3 o' clock. Still plenty of time to explore the ravine at the very least." Gamble puts his buckler back on and readies his crossbow.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]



			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> What XP threshhold are we using for second level?




Rewards.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


What's the 500 XP under current *2,000* (Total XP) :: *500* (Current XP) about?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

BudroThePious said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What's the 500 XP under current *2,000* (Total XP) :: *500* (Current XP) about?












*OOC:*


The party has accumulated 2000 XP total from all encounters. Each PC has accumulated 500 XP.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Let's wait the hour and then have a look around the gorge then.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

"We might as well go ahead and prepare a campsite while we wait."







*OOC:*


Joseph takes 10 on a Survival check to prepare camp.  (15 result)
Joseph takes 10 on a Survival check to predict the weather.  (15 result)


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 7, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (15:01:19)_
_Valley of the Crypt, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_You break for an hour to allow Snaggle time to recover. Lissa and Joseph set-up camp, and the halfling makes sure to look over Nyra well. Your campsite is set in the middle of the valley, on top of the clearest spot you can find amongst the scattered rocks, roots, and thorny bushes. The land slopes up on either side of you, one up the steep slope you came down and the other up an even steeper slope towards the serpent-shaped ridge.

Joseph tries to read the weather and discovers that the rain may have finally let up for good. However, there is still a chill in the air, and every night and morning is likely to be colder, for longer, until spring makes its return.

The kobold finally regains his senses, but both he and the lion are still battered and bruised, and Lissa and Gamble have expended all their magical healing. However, the entrance to the Crypt is suppose to be nearby, and it shouldn't be difficult to find...

        *GM:*  If you decide to search for the Crypt entrance this afternoon, make sure to include a Perception check with your post. If you decide to camp, make sure to either search for or create water, and mark off 4.5 days rations from your status block. The Survival checks you've already made to set-up camp ensured that you have enough fire fuel for the night.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

"We should probably wait until tomorrow to go into the crypt so that we can rest and heal up a bit, but we might as well find the entrance and look to see if anything else interesting is around."


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 7, 2012)

"That sounds like a good idea."


----------



## Courage (Aug 7, 2012)

"Are you coming, Lissa? Or are you and Nyra going to stay and wait by our camp?" Gamble moves to follow the other two.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 7, 2012)

"I'll stay by the camp and refill the water skins again."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 7, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (15:05:13)_
_Valley of the Crypt, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_It does not take you long at all to discover what you are looking for. Less than 5 minutes after you start looking, and still within earshot of Lissa and the camp, you round a bend in the ravine to find a spot where the valley becomes very narrow.

An archway of stone is set into the side of the small hill at the bottom of the southern slope. Moss has overgrown many of the details, but one is still quite clear. The keystone of the arch is carved with a flame symbol with a stylized rune in the middle. Beyond the archway is a darkened tunnel that leads to a pair of massive wooden doors, one of which is slightly ajar. A pair of horses and a trio of ponies lie slaughtered next to the archway, each corpse still tied to a post set into the ground nearby. A swarm of flies hangs lazily in the air above them.

[sblock=Entrance to the Crypt]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=You've discovered the Crypt of the Everflame!]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Rewards]+400 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

Joseph checks the slaughtered animals to see if they have any supplies on them and how they died.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 8, 2012)

"strange" Snaggle mutters as he helps Joseph search the carcasses.

[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 (7 nonlethal) Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Based on these rolls, he is clearly still concussed.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 8, 2012)

These animals were slain approximately 2 days' ago, on or around the 4th of Neth, which would have been the day you left Kassen. Their wounds are indicative of crude blades, or perhaps claws. While examining the corpses, you notice scattered bones protruding from beneath one of the horses.

The horses and ponies were obviously laden with gear and supplies, but only mostly empty saddlebags remain. Of the four saddlebags, one still has contents. When you search it, you discover that it contains 2 days' worth of trail rations, a pair of large, comfortable pillows, a quiver with 10 blunt arrows, and 2 pints of lamp oil.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 8, 2012)

Joseph takes the saddlebag with contents in it back to camp and tells the others what he saw.  "Lissa, you might want to check these rations."


----------



## Courage (Aug 8, 2012)

Before returning with Joseph, Gamble turns to Snaggle, "If we are done here for the night, do you want to set traps just in front of the entrance to the Crypt? Of course... then we won't be able to get in tomorrow morning. Maybe we should see what Lissa thinks."


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 8, 2012)

"The caltrops will make a simple trap in case something is lying in wait just inside. The magical wards can be seeded around the camp as usual in the event of a threat coming from outside the canyon. The caltrops can be collected easily in the morning."

Snaggle fills the entrance to the crypt with caltrops then heads back to camp.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Evil, Sneaky Lizard.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 9, 2012)

"The rations and the mounts will make for good eating once I purify them," she says glancing at them with mischief in her eyes, "unless your squeamish." Lissa then leads Nyra to the ponies and lets her eat one after purifying it.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 10, 2012)

"Should we just go ahead and bed down now so you can rest and get your spells back?"


----------



## Etharia (Aug 10, 2012)

"I'm all for bedding down. Rest sounds like a good idea."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 10, 2012)

"I think tomorrow we should leave our camping gear out here when we go into the crypt.  We could leave the blankets and tents and whatnot out here, maybe put up in a tree or something to keep them out of harms way.  Something is obviously wrong here, I mean horses don't usually slaughter themselves.  I think it would be a good idea to not be weighed down going into the crypt."


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 10, 2012)

"We can leave the gear just inside the crypt. The door can be closed to keep out animals, and it will protect the gear from weather."


----------



## Courage (Aug 10, 2012)

Gamble acknowledges Joseph's concern with a grin, "True. Horses slaughtering themselves is a very rare occurrence." He plops down on the ground next to the fire. "So... is there anything you all would like to do for the next several hours. Unfortunately, I didn't bring my dice or cards. However, I _am _pretty good at stories."

Looking around, the bard adds, "And the current environment makes for the perfect atmosphere for some of my famous horror stories."


----------



## Etharia (Aug 10, 2012)

"I'll see if I can put together a more permanent camp here," Lissa says as she glances towards the hill she had tumbled down earlier. "Leaving in a hurry doesn't seem to be an option in this valley. Storing our gear up a tree leaves it open to weather. On the other hand storing it inside the crypt leaves it open to two legged thieves. I wouldn't trust that pompous windbag of a mayor to leave things be either way."

After reading the lay of the land she starts to dig trenches to ensure further rain flows around and away from the camp. Once that is finished she gathers stones to lay out a place for the fire slightly elevated above the damp earth. Then she gathers branches and saplings that she weaves into a primitive wind breaker to protect the fire from the elements.









*OOC:*


Just want to make sure we have something in place when we leave the crypt. You know in case we're not running for our lives and can afford to sleep.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_6 Neth 4709 (19:01:10)_
_Valley of the Crypt, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_You set up an admirable camp, at one of the wider and more comfortable spots of this small valley. Your campfire helps fight off the encroaching cold, but it throws long, twisting, and ominous shadows across the slopes of the ravine. The mood is perfect for Gamble's ghost stories... a little too perfect. An unshakeable feeling of dread hangs in the air. It's almost like a supernatural cloud of fear, which sends chills up your spine and increases your levels of anxiety and paranoia. After the telling of just one story, the gnome quiets, as no one is in the mood to hear another.

You lay down to sleep, having consumed your meals for the night. It is about an hour after sunset when Snaggle and Nyra move to take watch in the center of this ominous gorge. There is no wind nor noise, and tonight even your companions' breathing seems quieter.

        *GM:*  Roll perception checks.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

Joseph makes the same preparations that he has for the previous two nights.  He also uses one of the giant pillows that he found with the dead horses.  Before going to bed for the night Joseph looks to the others of the group, "I just now remembered, but one of those dead horses was lying on some bones that didn't seem to belong.  We might want to check it out."


----------



## Courage (Aug 11, 2012)

"Sounds like a job for the morning."

After finishing his horror story, Gamble retires for the night, making his habitual preparations.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 12, 2012)

Snaggle makes his usual preparations surrounding the camp with magical runes.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 12, 2012)

Lissa goes to sleep.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (7:30:12)_
_Valley of the Crypt, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_You wake to a low and thick fog that sinks to the very bottom of the Valley of the Crypt. The fog is so thick that you can't see beyond 20 feet in front of you. Thankfully, the cold does not bite into you as much as it did yesterday.

Nevertheless, the crypt awaits...

        *GM:*  Make your preparations. Don't forget to post your new status, including any overnight healing you may have received.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

Joseph gets up and gears up before helping the others clean up the camp.  "So, I think we could leave some of the gear, like the tents, pillows and blankets, here while we go down into the crypt. Anyone else have thoughts?" Joseph also tries to see if he can determine how long the fog will hold.







*OOC:*


Take 10 on Survival, 15 result.





[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),            Backpack (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter     Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints), Silver Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork], Full Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Current Encumbrance *147.5 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Medium Encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 13, 2012)

"Leaving the camping gear at the entrance sounds good; no reason to haul it all into the crypt," Snaggle retrieves the caltrops from the crypt's entrance.
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 15, touch 14, FF 12 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 14, 2012)

Normally, Gamble has wild, vivid dreams of a peculiar, fey-like nature. This morning, however, he awakens from dark dreams, marred by shadows and surrealness of a decidedly more spine-chilling nature. The bard does not volunteer this information as he makes his morning preparations, but you can all tell that he is not his usual cheery, optimistic self. His face has a weary, ashen quality to it, and his voice is much more solemn.

He quietly prepares his spells and readies his gear before seeking breakfast. While he eats, he contemplates the fog-shrouded valley. "Shall we check those horses again, then?" he eventually asks the others. "If Lissa is satisfied with the condition of her lion, of course," he nods at the halfling.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *14/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 14, 2012)

"Hey Gamble, while everyone else is getting ready let's go check on those bones we saw."  Joseph moves the horse off of the pile of bones so that Gamble can see what he can find out about them.


----------



## Courage (Aug 14, 2012)

"Okay, Joseph." Gamble warily eyes the entrance to the crypt where Snaggle stoops collecting his caltrops, before helping shift the horse as best he can and examining the bones that they spotted yesterday.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 14, 2012)

You move the beast's carcass to uncover the entire skeleton. A close examination reveals that the bones are from a human skeleton, but they are clearly very old, yellowing and brittle from perhaps centuries of aging.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 14, 2012)

"I'm willing to bet that this skeleton came from inside the crypt.  Do you think this is another one of those sick pranks or could something more sinister be up?  Could magic be involved? Hey Snaggle, what do you think about this?"


----------



## Etharia (Aug 14, 2012)

Lissa prepares her spells and immediately casts heal on Nyra. She then moves to purify the dead animals again before letting Nyra eat her fill. "Makes no never mind to me where we leave the gear, but if we run into another of the Mayors pranks I'm going to take my payment from his hide."

[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *7/7
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded)
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)          Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'  Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen  Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:*0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 1/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra] *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)          15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins  (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride            (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0), Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15), Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC 15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 14, 2012)

Once everyone is ready, Joseph heaves the doors to the crypt open and starts putting the camping gear inside.[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),             Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),  Silver Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox  and 2 Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork],  Full Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 14, 2012)

"hmm, thieves perhaps looting the tomb, but that doesn't explain why they would take the bones out along with whatever else they stole nor the dead horses. Oooooh, maybe one of the traps within uses some kind of narcotic poison; I've read about those. The thieves get hit by poison tipped darts and kill their mounts while hallucinating. I wonder if I could recover any."
Snaggle appears lost in thought at the notion of having access to dangerous narcotic toxins.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 14, 2012)

"Lets get this over with then," Lissa says as she stands next to the entrance. She considers the skeleton as she absentmindedly scratches Nyra's head.









*OOC:*


I know it's old my question is what condition is it in, does it look posed, is it in the right order (not mixed up). Also did we determine what killed the horses?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 14, 2012)

The skeleton looks like it was crushed under the weight of a collapsing horse, which was killed by the slashing and piercing of crude blades or claws.

You all array yourselves around the entrance to the crypt as Joseph prepares to heave open the heavy wooden doors...


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 14, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:10:56)_
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The wooden doors that open onto the first chamber of the crypt are already slightly ajar, but they are very heavy, either requiring Joseph a bit of time to heave open, or assistance from one of the other three. Either way, the doors open outward, scraping over dust and stone along drag patterns indicating that the door has seen much use relatively recently.

After you finally pull the doors fully open, the faint light from outside reveals a long chamber with risen platforms on either side. The stench of mold and rot hangs heavy in the air and hits you with a force. The ceiling is 15 feet high and all the surfaces are made of stone. A faded painting of the hero Kassen is on the far wall.

The room appears to have been the site of a gruesome battle, with two bodies piled in the center and a number of skeletons scattered around. Three bedrolls and a pair of backpacks are also strewn across the room. An echoing wail can be heard somewhere in the distance, beyond this foul chamber.

[sblock=Entry Hall]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 14, 2012)

Snaggle sniffs the air with disgust, "Poor conditions, too damp; traps built here can't rely on ropes or wooden components. Also, it seems many of the grave robbers died here. If my guess on hallucinogenic traps is wrong, we should be wary of simple stone or magic based defenses."
Snaggle scans the room from the entrance.








*OOC:*


Well that spot check was a flop.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 14, 2012)

"Traps don't pile people... do they?"

Upon seeing more skeletons Lissa starts to fiddle nervously with her bullet pouch, "I'll put Nyra on guard while we search the room."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 14, 2012)

"Could I get this lighted? It would be better than a torch, I think," Joseph says, drawing his greatsword.  "And can someone with sharper eyes than me check those bodies? I'll stand watch."


----------



## Courage (Aug 15, 2012)

"Sure thing, Joseph."  Gamble leans over and channels arcane energy into the fighter's greatsword, causing it to cast a pleasant glow throughout the chamber.

"I guess I have point then." Gamble moves cautiously forward into the room, getting about 10 feet in front of the others before looking back to see if he has any back up.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 15, 2012)

The light from the greatsword suddenly fills the room, and you are able to carefully look around and make an accurate assessment of the chamber's exact layout and contents.

You notice that many of the skeletons scattered about are garbed in old, rusty chain shirts, and old and tarnished scimitars are grasped in their claws. Gamble can see that the pile of bones at his feet are smashed and broken, though it still clutches a weapon. You can see that the two bodies are badly mauled, sprawled across a set of three bloody bedrolls, with rips and slashes across their simple roughspun clothing.

One of the two backpacks lies up the stairs to your left, while the other leans next to a pillar near another skeleton pile.

[sblock=Contents of the Entry Hall]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 15, 2012)

"Undead... not something the mayor would have let loose on purpose," Lissa says fearfully as the blood drains from her face. She shakes herself the way a dog sheds water and squares her shoulders with a grimace as she pulls out her sling. "Come Nyra," she commands as she casts Magic Stone on most of her remaining bullets and moves up next to Gamble. Looking the gnome in the eye she says, "You know most of the town folk, check to see if these people are actually from our town. I'll check the bags," she looks back over her shoulder, "Snaggle if the poor fools were sent by the mayor you'll need to keep an eye out for new traps as well as old traps."









*OOC:*


I'll take ten searching the bags.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 15, 2012)

Joseph advances into the middle of the room to give Lissa better light to search the backpack's with.  "It looks like there are two exits from here."


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 16, 2012)

"I'll check the room more carefully," Snaggle carefully combs the room for clues as to what happened.









*OOC:*


Take a 10 on the search for a total of 12


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 16, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:12)_
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Before you have a chance to make it very far, or begin searching the bodies or bags, you hear low moans begin to emanate from the skeletons, starting softly, then growing louder. Six of the eight piles of bones suddenly stir, rising up to take on a human shapes. Their long, bony fingers reach out to claw at the living with one hand, and the other brandishes a wicked looking scimitar. 
[sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Skeletons 2, 3, 5, and 6 all wear chain shirts. 1 and 4 do not. All skeletons except 4  wield scimitars. Your light spell, combined with the faint light entering from outside, provides the entire map with normal light. The dead bodies and defeated skeletons do not hinder movement. The pillars provide cover against creatures on the opposite side of them, or partial cover against creatures otherwise adjacent to both you and the pillar. The platforms are 3 feet high, requiring a hop up action, unless you use the stairs (no movement penalty). An attacking creature gets a +1 bonus to attack rolls against opponents on lower ground (for example, attacking someone on the floor or on the stairs from the platform, or attacking from the stairs to the floor).

With that said, roll initiative!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 16, 2012)

"...Damn."[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),              Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),  Silver  Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox  and 2  Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork],  Full  Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 16, 2012)

Lissa looks around grimly and prepares for a fight as Nyra emits a low growl with hackles raised.

[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *3/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff (loaded with _magic stone_)
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)           Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'   Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen   Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, _magic stone_ (298/300)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra] *Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)           15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook       (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride             (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0),  Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees  (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take  Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount  Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15),  Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC  15)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 16, 2012)

"Bah necromancy"
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 15, touch 14, FF 12 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 17, 2012)

"I concur," says Gamble to the others as he pivots around with his crossbow up, taking account of all his horrific foes.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:15)_ [Round 1]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The skeletons converge on you quickly, surrounding your small group as you suddenly find yourselves defending each other back-to-back. Though you are able to ward off the clumsy rising and falling of the fragile scimitars, a stray skeleton claw rakes across Lissa's outstretched arm. As the halfling cries out in pain, her lion roars a challenge to the skeletons.

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 5:* Move to *C6* (move), attack Nyra with scimitar (standard)
*Skeleton 1:* Move to *B3* (move), attack Gamble with scimitar (standard)
*Skeleton 4:* Move to *D6* (move), attack Lissa with claw (standard)
*Skeleton 2:* Move to *E4* (move), attack Joseph with scimitar (standard)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]25     Skeleton 5     ??/??/??    ??/??    
23     Skeleton 1     ??/??/??    ??/??    
20     Skeleton 4     ??/??/??    ??/??    
19     Skeleton 2     ??/??/??    ??/??    
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     Flat-footed
15     Skeleton 6     ??/??/??    ??/??     Flat-footed
14     Nyra           14/13/11    11/11     Flat-footed
13     Skeleton 3     ??/??/??    ??/??     Flat-footed
07     Snaggle        15/14/12    08/08     Flat-footed
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed, [I]magic stone[/I] (3/3)
03     Gamble         17/13/15    08/08     Flat-footed, [I]light [/I](98/100)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Time to crush some skeletons, Joseph!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Joseph steps to the side and attacks the skeleton that swung at him, but misses wide.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5 ft. step to *E3*.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Skeleton 2*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Morningstar, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),               Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),  Silver   Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox  and 2   Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork],  Full   Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:18)_ [Round 1]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The remaining skeletons move up to assault your front line. Nyra tries to follow her guard command with a fury, launching herself at the swinging skeletons. After finally crushing one skeleton with a powerful paw swipe, she shifts up to protect Lissa as best she can.

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 6:* Move to *E6* (move), attack Lissa with scimitar (standard)
*Nyra:* Bite, claw, claw *Skeleton 4 *(full attack), 5' step to *D6* (free)
*Skeleton 3:* Move to *C7* (move), attack Nyra with scimitar (standard)
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]25     Skeleton 5     16/12/14    06/06    
23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12    05/05    
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14    04/04    
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Nyra           14/13/11    11/11     
13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14    07/07     
07     Snaggle        15/14/12    08/08     Flat-footed
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed, [I]magic stone[/I] (3/3)
03     Gamble         17/13/15    08/08     Flat-footed, [I]light [/I](98/100)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Snaggle, then Lissa, then Gamble!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Joseph tries to see if he can remember anything about skeletons.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

[sblock=DC 5 Knowledge Religion]Skeletons are the animated bones of the dead, brought to unlife through  foul magic. While most skeletons are mindless automatons, they still  possess an evil cunning imparted to them by their animating force—a  cunning that allows them to wield weapons and wear armor.[/sblock][sblock=DC 10 Knowledge Religion]These creatures look like bludgeoning weapons would be more useful versus their fleshless, meatless bodies. Piercing or slashing weapons, such as arrows, might go right through them.[/sblock][sblock=DC 15 Knowledge Religion]These unholy creatures can see in the dark and are immune to cold. They do not eat, sleep, or breathe.[/sblock][sblock=DC 20 Knowledge Religion]Skeletons do not have a Constitution or Intelligence score. They are immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, morale effects, patterns, and phantasms), as well as bleed, death effects, _raise dead_, _reincarnate_, disease, paralysis, poison, sleep, nonlethal damage, ability drain, energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, massive damage, damage to Constitution, Dexterity, or Strength, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save, unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless. Negative energy heals them. They are immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points. They have DR 5/bludgeoning.[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 17, 2012)

Snaggle backpedals and conjures a protective ward around himself.
[sblock=Actions]Free Action: 5 ft step to D2
Standard Action: cast Mage Armor[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (600/600)[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 17, 2012)

Lissa steps back and fires her sling at the closest skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5 ft step to *D4*
*Standard Action:* Attack *skeleton 5* (into melee)[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *2/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)            Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'    Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen    Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket *Recoverable Ammunition* 1 _Magic Stone_ bullet
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_magic stone_ (297/300)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)            15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins    (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook        (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Guard *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride              (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0),   Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees   (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take   Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount   Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15),   Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC   15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 18, 2012)

Gamble retreats next to Joseph, whereupon he starts a rollicking bardic whistling performance called _Playing the Bones Like a Xylophone_. Amazingly, this exact title comes to your mind as the gnome tries to inspire you. Hopefully, it brings a smile to your face in spite of the present circumstances.

And, of course, you don't make it very far as a ghost story teller without knowing a little bit about skeletons...

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *5'-step to *D3
Standard: *Start bardic performance (_inspire courage +1_)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *13/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _light_ (97/100), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]​


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 18, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:21)_ [Round 2]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The skeletons press in on you tighter and tighter, their menacing blades and claws poised to strike. Fortunately, Nyra has moved to distract three of the foul creatures, but even she isn't immune to their wicked onslaught.

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 5:* Attack Nyra with scimitar and claw (full attack)
*Skeleton 1:* 5' step to *C3* (free), Attack Gamble with scimitar and claw (full attack)
*Skeleton 2:* Attack Joseph with scimitar and claw (full attack)
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]25     Skeleton 5     16/12/14    06/06    
23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12    05/05    
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14    04/04    
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Nyra           14/13/11    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14    07/07     
07     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     [I]mage armor[/I] (600/600), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]magic stone[/I] (2/3), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
03     Gamble         17/13/15    08/08     [I]light [/I](97/100), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Joseph, try again!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 18, 2012)

Joseph drops his sword and draws his morningstar.  "Clubs are what we need on these things.  If we pull back out of here Nyra and I can hold the doors." Joseph then crushes the skeleton in front of him with one smashing overhand blow before moving out in front of the others.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Drop Greatsword in *D4*.
*Free Action:* Draw Morningstar.
*Free Action:* Speak.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Skeleton 2*.
*Move Action:* Move to *C4* through *D4* (provokes *Skeleton 1*).[/sblock][sblock=Current Status] *Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),  Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full], Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch, Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *90.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: * +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 19, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:24)_ [Round 2]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As Joseph repositions himself, one of the skeletons reaches out to claw him, its long bony fingers leaving scratches across his breastplate.

Meanwhile, Nyra continues to fight valiantly. You observe as she tears into the skeletons, her powerful body working back and forth as she attacks with tooth and claw. She finally retrieves the femur of one of the skeletons, brandishing it triumphantly in her mouth and causing the skeleton to collapse into a heap, where she crushes its fragile skull with her heavy paw. With the lion distracted, the skeleton behind her finally catches her with blade and claw, and she cries out in pain as both sink deep into her flesh. The scimitars and hands of the remaining skeletons drip red with blood as they tear into her again and again, as Lissa's companion fights to remain standing and continue her duty to protect you all. Her beautiful white coat is now stained a deep and darkening red, as it spreads across her fur and drips to join the puddles already on the floor.

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 1:* Attack Joseph with claw (AOO)
*Skeleton 6:* Attack Nyra with scimitar and claw (full attack)
*Nyra:* Bite *Skeleton 5*, claw *Skeleton 5*, claw *Skeleton 6 *(full attack)
*Skeleton 3:* Attack Nyra with scimitar and claw (full attack)
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B][COLOR=Gray]25     Skeleton 3     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/06     Destroyed[/COLOR]
23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12    05/05    
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/04     Destroyed[/COLOR]
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=DarkRed]04[/COLOR]/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14    07/07     
07     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     [I]mage armor[/I] (600/600), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]magic stone[/I] (2/3), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
03     Gamble         17/13/15    08/08     [I]light [/I](97/100), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Snaggle is up, followed by Lissa and Gamble!


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 19, 2012)

Snaggle steadies himself then scrambles across the room to distract the undead and calls to Lissa, "call Nyra back and tend to her wounds."
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Total Defense
Move Action: move to D7
Free Action: Speak[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 23, touch 18, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 4/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (599/600), Inspire Courage, Total Defense[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 20, 2012)

The skeletons attacking Nyra swipe at the kobold as he scampers past, but he easily ducks and dodges their attacks.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 21, 2012)

"Nyra, come." Lissa waits for Nyra to disengage and return to her side.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Handle Animal (Down)
*Free Action:* Handle Animal (Come)
*Delay*[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *2/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 6 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)             Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'     Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen     Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket *Recoverable Ammunition* 1 _magic stone_ bullet
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_magic stone_ (296/300), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale), Delayed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *04/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)             15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins     (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook         (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Come *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride               (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0),    Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees    (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5), Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action, DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no  action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 21, 2012)

While continuing to whistle his pleasant little ditty, Gamble casually steps behind the skeleton so recently distracted by Joseph. Sweeping his crossbow across the creature's legs, he tries to knock it to the ground. Unfortunately, the little guy just doesn't have enough strength to pull it off, and falls over during the attempt. The bard stands up, embarrassed.

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Continue bardic performance (_inspire courage +1_)*
Free: *5-foot step to *C2*
*Standard: *Trip *Skeleton 1*
*Move: *Stand up from prone[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *12/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _light_ (96/100), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale), prone[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:27)_ [Round 3]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The skeleton remains focused on its original target, as it bears down on Gamble, dropping its manufactured blade and resorting to its deadly natural weapons to rend and tear. The skeleton reaches out with both claws towards Gamble's neck. The gnome's knees buckles as one cold fist bites down into the flesh of his shoulder, puncturing through leather and cloth that are soon dyed red. He looks up into the grim visage of the skeleton's skull as the creature grips him, and though he expects to see a blank stare in the creature's dark and empty eye sockets, he instead witnesses a look of cruelty and death, almost as if the skeleton is smiling.

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 1:* Drop scimitar (free), Attack Gamble with claw, claw (full attack)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B][COLOR=Gray]25     Skeleton 3     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/06     Destroyed[/COLOR]
23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12    05/05    
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/04     Destroyed[/COLOR]
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=DarkRed]04[/COLOR]/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14    07/07     
07     Snaggle        23/18/16    08/08     [I]mage armor[/I] (599/600), [I]inspire courage +1[/I], Total Defense
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     Delayed, [I]magic stone[/I] (2/3), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
03     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]light [/I](96/100), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
        *GM:*  You've got a couple of good targets to choose from, Joseph!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 21, 2012)

As Gamble stares up into the dead, lifeless eye sockets of the skeleton he sees a blur of motion from the corner of his eye.  There is a sudden spray of bone fragments and dust. When the dust clears Gamble is instead looking at the slight grin that Joseph is wearing.  "That's one less smiling corpse."[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Attack *Skeleton 1*.
*Free Action:* Speak.
*Move Action:* Move to square *B7*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                 Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),   Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],  Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword  [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,  Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *90.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: * +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:30)_ [Round 3]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Nyra hears Lissa's call and turns to return to her. Before she can leave, however, the skeleton catches her with another sword strike, leaving a long gash along the lion's back, staggering the already very weak animal. Lissa cries out in anguish and anger, and moves to act... 

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 6:* Attack Nyra with scimitar and claw (full attack)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B][COLOR=Gray]25     Skeleton 3     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/06     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/05     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/04     Destroyed[/COLOR]
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]magic stone[/I] (2/3), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
14     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]00[/COLOR]/11     Disabled, [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14    07/07     
07     Snaggle        23/18/16    08/08     [I]mage armor[/I] (599/600), [I]inspire courage +1[/I], Total Defense
03     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]light [/I](96/100), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Lissa has alerted me that she has chosen to un-delay at this point.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lissa steps around the pillar to try to take the skeleton's head off with her _magic stone_, but misses in her fury.

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *5-foot step to *E4
Free: *Load slingstaff
* Standard: *Attack *Skeleton 6 *with _magic stone_ (firing into melee)[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *1/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)              Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'      Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50'  Hempen     Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket *Recoverable Ammunition* 1 _magic stone_ bullet
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_magic stone_ (296/300), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *00/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)              15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins      (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook          (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Come *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0),     Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC 5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15), Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no   action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur     Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Disabled, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:32)_ [Round 3]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Nyra continues to struggle towards her master, eager to please even when gravely wounded. The skeleton is relentless, however, and buries the scimitar into the lion with one final blow. Nyra collapses into a heap on top of the other corpses, with the blade left still stuck deep in her unmoving body. You cannot tell whether she is alive or dead.

Snaggle distracts the other skeleton, but its blows are futile against the kobold's protective magic.

[sblock=Actions]*Nyra:* Move to *D4* (move)
*Skeleton 6: *Attack Nyra with scimitar (AOO)
*Skeleton 3: *Attack Snaggle with scimitar and claw (full attack)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B][COLOR=Gray]25     Skeleton 3     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/06     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/05     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/04     Destroyed[/COLOR]
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]magic stone[/I] ([COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]/3), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
14     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]-06[/COLOR]/11     Unconscious, prone, dying
13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14    07/07     
07     Snaggle        23/18/16    08/08     [I]mage armor[/I] (599/600), [I]inspire courage +1[/I], Total Defense
03     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]light [/I](96/100), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Snaggle, Gamble, then Joseph!


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 21, 2012)

Snaggle continues to focus on distracting the skeletons.
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Total Defense
Move Action: move to E7 then to D7[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 23, touch 18, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (598/600), Inspire Courage, Total Defense[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

The skeletons strike out at the jittery kobold with their blood-drenched claws, but find him nigh unassailable.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Posting for Gamble:







Seeing the lion fall, Gamble exclaims, "Cayden Cailean save us all!", though the bardic performance continues unabated. He rushes over to the fallen lion and begins to channel healing energy into her. "Please don't let it be too late!" He looks to Lissa with fear in his eyes, until Nyra resumes breathing, and relief washes over him. He pulls the blade out of her so the positive energy can magically close up the slash wounds. 

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Continue bardic performance (_inspire courage +1_)*
Move: *Move to *C5*
*Standard: *Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Nyra.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 1/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *11/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _light_ (96/100), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 21, 2012)

Joseph plants his feet and swings with all of his considerable strength.  He hits the skeleton in front of him clean, knocking it's head off and sending it flying across the room, over Lissa's head, and off the far wall, where it shatters and rattles in the corner.  Joseph looks down at the bloody lion, sighs, and trudges over to the last remaining enemy.[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Attack *Skeleton 3*.
*Move Action:* Move to square *F6*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                  Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),    Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],   Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword   [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,   Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *90.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: * +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:36)_ [Round 4]
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The final skeleton maintains its assault on the kobold, clawing with futility at the protective bubble. 

[sblock=Actions]*Skeleton 6: *Attack Snaggle with claw, claw (full attack)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B][COLOR=Gray]25     Skeleton 3     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/06     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]23     Skeleton 1     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/05     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]20     Skeleton 4     14/12/12[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/02     Destroyed[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]19     Skeleton 2     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/04     Destroyed[/COLOR]
17     Joseph         16/11/15    11/11     [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
15     Skeleton 6     16/12/14    07/07     
14     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]magic stone[/I] ([COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]/3), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
14     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]-01[/COLOR]/11     Unconscious, prone, disabled
[COLOR=Gray]13     Skeleton 3     16/12/14[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Red]   00[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/07     Destroyed[/COLOR]
07     Snaggle        23/18/16    08/08     [I]mage armor[/I] (598/600), [I]inspire courage +1[/I], Total Defense
03     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Pink]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]light [/I](95/100), [I]inspire courage +1[/I]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Lissa's turn!


----------



## Etharia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lissa misses again.









*OOC:*


Shocking!!







[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Load slingstaff
* Standard: *Attack *Skeleton 6 *with _magic stone_ (firing into melee)[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *0/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)               Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'       Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50'   Hempen     Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket *Recoverable Ammunition* 1 _magic stone_ bullet
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_magic stone_ (296/300), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *00/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)               15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins       (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook           (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Come *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                 (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC 0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with  Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action, DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC 15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no    action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur      Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Disabled, +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Nyra remains unconscious, but stabilized, so it is Snaggle's turn, followed by Gamble and Joseph.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 23, 2012)

Snaggle moves next to Nyra to help divide the skeleton's attention for Joseph.
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: total defense
Move Action: move to D6[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 23, touch 18, FF 16 HP 8/8 Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 3.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (597/600), Inspire Courage, Total Defense[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 23, 2012)

The sound of Gamble's bardic performance softens, moving into a gentle melody. He still sits over Nyra, trying to help her. "Come on, little kitty, time to wake up." The great cat's remaining wounds glow, and the animal kicks awake, lifting her head and obviously startled to see the two-legged lizard creature standing over her in a defensive posture. Gamble smiles, looks to Lissa, and winks. 

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Continue bardic performance (_inspire courage +1_)
*Standard: *Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Nyra.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _light_ (95/100), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

Joseph steps up behind the last skeleton as it continues to harass the kobold.  With one solid blow he catches the skeleton across the rib cage and sends it flying off the stairs and rattling into a jumbled pile of debris.  _*"Well, it looks like that's finally over."*_[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:*  Attack *Skeleton*.
*Free Action:*  Speak.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                   Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),     Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],    Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword    [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,    Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *90.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: * +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 23, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:11:42)_
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_With Joseph's final mighty swing, the last skeleton lies shattered on the stone floor. Bones and blood litter the floor of the chamber, and as you stand catching your breath, Kassen leers down on your group, perhaps approvingly. With the sounds of combat ceased and Gamble's whistling finished, the only sound you hear now is the continued distant wail from before, coming faintly through the southeast door.

[sblock=Rewards]+800 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

*"I have an idea.  Why don't we do this: Snaggle can go check out that wailing coming from farther in while his armor spell is still up.  If he finds trouble he could run back to us and maybe drop one of those traps he does along the way.  Lissa could make sure Nyra is OK, and I could help Gamble thoroughly search this chamber while we wait for Snaggle to get back from exploring.  What do you think?"*  Jospeh says as he retrieves his sword.  *"And Gamble, could you light this morningstar instead?"*


----------



## Courage (Aug 23, 2012)

"I've done what I can for Nyra, Lissa," says Gamble to the halfling before heading over and recasting _light_ on Joseph's morningstar. "Joseph, you can check those backpacks. I'm going to check out these people to make sure they aren't some of ours." Gamble heads over to the corpses.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

Joseph brings the backpacks back over near the bodies and lays out their contents on the stone.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 23, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:12:29)_
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The two bodies are badly mauled, but Gamble is able to identify them. They are Gerol and Vark, both from the town of Kassen, and both friends of the mayor.

Joseph finds that both backpacks are full. One of the packs contains a large pillow and two quivers, each containing 10 blunted arrows. The other pack has 2 days' worth of rations, a full waterskin, a pair of smokesticks, and a healer's kit.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 23, 2012)

"I still think psychotropic darts would have made  a better trap." Snaggle mumbles as he creeps off toward the source of the sound.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 23, 2012)

Snaggle continues to silently creep towards the sound.








*OOC:*


I'll continue to put replies in this thread, so it doesn't seem like I've dropped off the face of the planet. Redbadge is sending me private messages with what I see; I'll relay the info when I reunite with the group.














*OOC:*


I'll keep the 20 stealth check unless you want me to make continuous checks.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 23, 2012)

When the last skeleton falls Lissa runs to Nyra's side and throws her arms around the lion's neck. "Thank you for saving her," Lissa says as she ends the embrace. She then searches for her spent bullets and retrieves one. Looking over at the new supplies she points the healers kit and says, "I know how to use that. I'll hold onto it if you like," glancing at the door Snaggle disappeared through she continues, "If we have the time would you mind if I tried to use that kit on Nyra?"
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *1/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'        Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags), 50'    Hempen     Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket *Recoverable Ammunition* 1 _magic stone_ bullet
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_magic stone_ (296/300), flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *05/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins        (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook            (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Come *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                  (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC  0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with   Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action,  DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC  15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no     action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur       Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 23, 2012)

"I think your going to need quite a bit of work to treat her wounds with mundane means, Lissa," comments Gamble. "Not that we are in a hurry. I just don't want to see your efforts wasted if Snaggle comes tearing back in here with zombies on his tail."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 24, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:17:12)_
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_You mill around for a few minutes, and Snaggle has been gone for about 5.

        *GM:*  What are your specific plans while you wait?     

[sblock=DC 11 Perception]Underneath the sound of the moaning, you hear the sound of tearing, perhaps as if someone is ripping or shearing cloth, coming from the direction Snaggle went.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

_*"I don't want to wander off until Snaggle gets back, but I think it might be a good idea to get Gamble and Snaggle a club, so they can deal damage to any skeletons we come across farther in the crypt.  Any thoughts?"*_[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                    Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),      Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],     Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword     [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,     Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Aug 24, 2012)

"I don't know. How long do you think it will take?"

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Ranged Attack *light crossbow (80 ft.) +3 (1d6/19-20)
-*Crossbow bolts: *10/10 (crossbow loaded)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Light Crossbow (loaded)
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 9 Crossbow Bolts, Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (53/100), flat-footed [/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

_*"Not sure.  Shouldn't be more than ten minutes, though."*_


----------



## Etharia (Aug 24, 2012)

"If it's clubs you want I'll see what I can do," says Lissa as she motions Nyra to her side, "but I'm not spending more than ten minutes on it. If Snaggle isn't back by then I say we go in after him." She then heads out the door with Nyra to look for the clubs.
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *1/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                 Exotic riding saddle (Nyra), Saddlebags (Nyra), 15 Days'         Rations (Saddlebags), 2  Full      Waterskins   (Saddlebags),  50'    Hempen     Rope (Saddlebags),  Grappling  Hook      (Saddlebags)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket *Recoverable Ammunition* 1 _magic stone_ bullet
*Current Encumbrance *17.75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_magic stone_ (296/300), flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +7, Climb +1, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +3, Survival +2, Swim +5

*Init *+3 *Spd *40 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP*05/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *None
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                 15 Days' Rations (Saddlebags), 2   Full       Waterskins         (Saddlebags), 50' Hempen Rope (Saddlebags),   Grappling   Hook             (Saddlebags)
*Current Encumbrance *75 lbs (light load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Come *Current Mount Action *None
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                   (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC   0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with    Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action,   DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC   15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no      action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur        Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I can't help but feel that's a waste of a 20.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

Joseph heads out to help Lissa cut the clubs.  He looks over his shoulder at Gamble, _*"If you hear trouble or Snaggle gets back come get us."*_


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 24, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:27:10)_
_Entry Hall, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_You quickly find two suitable clubs in the valley outside the crypt. Both are small enough for Snaggle and Gamble to wield, with one hefty end tapering down to a narrow area to grasp as a handle.

Once you return a little less than 10 minutes later, you find Gamble still waiting patiently for the kobold to return. He alerts you that he has heard additional sounds of tearing coming from the next room, as well as the sounds of light thuds and grunts.

[sblock=Rewards]Small Club x2, Smokestick x2, Days' Rations x2, Full Waterskin, Healer's Kit[/sblock][sblock=Additional Items]Bedroll x3, Backpack x2, Pillow, Quiver with 10 Blunt Arrows x2, Broken Scimitar x5, Broken Chainshirt x4[/sblock]

        *GM:*  It look like these new items will be encumbering some of your party. Please indicate who is taking which items.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 24, 2012)

Lissa hands Gamble one of the clubs as heads over to the new gear. "I'll pack this up on Nyra, then we should go looking for Snaggle, "she says as she starts to stow the items. Once she finishes she checks Nyra's saddle and then mounts, "I'll be staying up here from now on."









*OOC:*


I'm taking the smokesticks, the rations, the water skin and the kit.


----------



## Courage (Aug 24, 2012)

Gamble recasts _light_ on Joseph's morningstar when the others return. As the gnome collects his crude new weapon, he says "Getting to be a bit much for me to carry. Lissa, if you don't mind, I'm going to store my crossbow in Nyra's saddlebags." Gamble unloads his small light crossbow and packs it carefully away with his case of bolts. Making sure his buckler is secured and hefting up the club so thoughtfully provided, Gamble comments, "At least now, I'm ready for more skeletons. Let's see what has become of our scaly friend."

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (100/100), flat-footed [/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 24, 2012)

Lissa nods assent to Gamble's request then look at Joseph. "I don't suppose you'd mind taking the lead this time?"
[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/4, -*Magic Stones: *1/3, +5 (1d6/x3); (2d6 + 1 damage versus undead)
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Nyra (Exotic riding saddle, Saddlebags), Saddlebags (17 Days'         Rations, 3  Full      Waterskins,  50'    Hempen     Rope,  Grappling  Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's Kit)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17.25 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *_Magic stone_ (137/300), flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *04/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lissa
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                 Saddlebags (15 Days' Rations, 3   Full       Waterskins, 50' Hempen Rope,   Grappling   Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's Kit, Gamble's Small Light Crossbow, Gamble's Crossbow Bolts)
*Current Encumbrance *129.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                   (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC   0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide with    Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no action,   DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate   action, DC   15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),      Soft Fall (no      action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC  15),  Spur        Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

*"I don't mind at all,"* Joseph says while settling his gear.  *"Let's go have an adventure."*[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                     Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),       Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],      Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword      [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 24, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:27:59)_
_Maze of Pillars, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Snaggle left the southeast door slightly ajar, and your group -- Joseph, then Lissa and Nyra, followed by Gamble -- walk through it, shedding light into the next chamber.

You see a large room consisting of a maze of pillars that obscures the far walls. Your source of light throws much of the room into shadows, but you think the chamber is about the size of the entry hall. Next to the door is a pile of empty saddlebags and three  brooms. The wailing that could be heard before is much louder in this  chamber and appears to be coming from the south. It is accompanied by odd noises coming from somewhere in front of you, at the south end of the chamber. You cannot see the source of the noise, your view from the entrance of the chamber obscured by the many large, square pillars.

[sblock=Maze of Pillars]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

Joseph walks south into the chamber, keeping the wall of the chamber within reach.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 24, 2012)

Lissa urges Nyra to follow Joseph. They both stay vigilant not wanting to be caught unawares again.


----------



## Courage (Aug 24, 2012)

Gamble quietly brings up the rear, but obviously cannot see _anything_ from the back.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 24, 2012)

You walk down the southernmost lane between the pillars. As you turn the corner, you see an odd sight. Halfway down the chamber, about 20' from either wall, you see a large square hole in the floor. Something is obviously inside, as it keeps tossing a long wooden object tied to what appears to be scraps of cloth out of the hole, perhaps trying to catch it caddy corner on two adjoining corners of the pit. The wooden pole... or perhaps spear... keeps landing on the main floor with a thud, and whatever threw it tries to jigger it around with a grunt, only to fail.

In the second alcove on your right, just before the pit, you can easily spot a lever on the wall, apparently not meant to be hidden, as it would be obvious to  anyone walking by this way.

The door leading towards the ongoing wail is located in the next alcove  on your right, past the pit. You can tell the hall of pillars stretches for quite some  ways to the north, with only about a third of the chamber visible from  any given angle.

[sblock=Maze of Pillars]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

Joseph cautiously moves over to look into the pit.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 25, 2012)

You raise your glowing morningstar and peer into the pit. You discover the quirky kobold Snaggle at the bottom of a 10-foot deep stone hole, gripping what appears to be strips of white cloth tied together, one end of the makeshift rope tied to a small spear. The other contents of the pit are quite unusual, consisting of what seems suspiciously like scraps of shredded pillow.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 25, 2012)

Joseph grabs the makeshift rope and pulls the small kobold up out of the pit.  *"So, didn't make it all that far, did you?  Check out that lever over there, then let's see if we can find that wailing."  *Jospeh points over to the lever,* "Oh, and this is for you," *Joseph says, handing Snaggle the club that was made for him.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 25, 2012)

"Thanks, we should keep an eye out for more pit traps."









*OOC:*


How much time has elapsed? I'm not sure how much duration is left on my mage armor


----------



## Courage (Aug 25, 2012)

Noticing the remains of the pillows at the bottom of the pit, Gamble grins at Snaggle, "Taking a nap on the job, were we?"

When and if the kobold examines the lever, the gnome stands well back, preferably 10 feet in from the original door, adjacent to the first pillar, and behind Lissa, Nyra, and Joseph.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 25, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:29:18)_
_Maze of Pillars, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_        *GM:*  You cast _mage armor_ at 8:11:18. Exactly 18 minutes have passed since then, or 180 rounds. In other words, as of this post you have 420 rounds left.

The map below depicts where I think you are currently standing in the chamber. If you are located somewhere else, please specify.     

[sblock=Maze of Pillars]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Aug 25, 2012)

"Here let me have a look at the lever," she says with a grin and a glance at the pit, "I've got better eye sight." Lissa and Nyra approach the lever and give it a once over.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 25, 2012)

There isn't much to uncover about the lever other than the fact it is about three-quarters of a foot long piece of wood protruding from the center of the stone wall. It is in the up position, and the base of the lever leads into a slot containing wood, stone, and iron assemblages otherwise flush against the surface. Pulling the lever down looks like it would involve a good two feet of movement. It appears that whatever mechanics it manipulates are recessed in the wall. There are no other indications of where these mechanics lead or what they do.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 26, 2012)

"There's no way to tell what the lever does. I think we should leave it alone for now." Snaggle continues toward the wailing noise going around the pit and carefully examining the floors, wall and ceiling as he goes, occasionally prodding the floor with the butt of his spear.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 26, 2012)

Joseph carefully follows the kobold, being sure to only step where he stepped.  *"I just had a terrible thought involving myself, pressure plates, and a bunch of waist-high half-pints.  I get the feeling I'm not going to enjoy this trip all that much."*


----------



## Courage (Aug 26, 2012)

Noting that Snaggle hasn't proven to be very perceptive, Gamble interjects, "Uh, best to let me go first, I think, if you are scouting for traps." Gamble begins searching the room, making sure each square is sound before he lets anyone step on it. "Here Joseph, tie a rope to me and hold on, so if I accidentally trigger another pit trap, I won't fall to far into it."
 








*OOC:*


After being secured so that Joseph can catch me, I'll take 10 on search checks (17) to examine squares D2, D3, D4, C4, D5, D6, C6, D7, D8, C8, B8, A8, B7, B6, C6, and A6, in that order.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 26, 2012)

"Fine, just don't miss any."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 26, 2012)

Joseph shrugs and makes sure to keep a firm hold on the leash...err, rope.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 26, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:31:05)_
_Maze of Pillars, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_A couple of minutes later, and you have a good feel of the status of the lower half of the room. Gamble triggers a couple of extra pit traps with his prodding, but he does not fall in. Each of these pit traps also contain a mound of pillows at the bottom. You discover a clear path to the next door, allowing you to examine it.

This door is different from the others. It is a heavy wooden door bound with iron bands. The lock appears to be a complex mechanism that will be very hard to disable. The door is otherwise in pretty good repair, and the wailing is definitely coming from somewhere on the other side of it.

[sblock=Maze of Pillars]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 27, 2012)

"This mechanism looks very complex. Bypassing it could take some time if we don't find the proper method of opening it." the kobold sighs, "It may be that lever back there."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 27, 2012)

*"Would you like to try that or would you prefer a more direct approach?"*


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 27, 2012)

"My instincts on traps say pulling an obvious lever is stupid, but they also say filling a pit trap with pillows is also stupid," Snaggle starts to walk back toward the lever, "let's get this over with."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 27, 2012)

Joseph shrugs then backs up to *B7*.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 28, 2012)

Snaggle throws the lever.








*OOC:*


some jumping for the small kobold may be involved


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 28, 2012)

The kobold hops up and grips the lever, his small frame just enough to generate the 25 lbs of force needed to pull the lever down. The lever slowly sinks with Snaggle's weight, and the sorcerer can feel the pressure of something being moved behind the switch, like a great cog, as well as some hinges and gears. There are a series of clicking and other mechanical sounds, followed by a loud *thunk* coming from the locked door once the lever finally reaches its bottom position.

Snaggle can feel the pressure of the lever trying to release, and return to its natural position, but he is able to hold it in place with just a bit of effort.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 28, 2012)

Joseph steps forward and tries to open the door.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 28, 2012)

The door remains locked, and does not budge.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 28, 2012)

"Well?," grunts Snaggle as he hangs from the lever.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Still locked.  It looks like we might have to try something else."*


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 28, 2012)

"Hmmm, there may be more than one lever that has to be used at the same time," Snaggle says as he lets go of the lever and drops back to the floor.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 28, 2012)

"There could also be something blocking it from the other side," responds Lissa, "perhaps we should double back and try a different route."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 28, 2012)

*"We could do that, or we could try this,"* Joseph says while laying his morningstar down and hefting his sword.  *"You might want to stand back."*[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                     Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),       Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],      Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword      [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch, Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 28, 2012)

You hack at the door with some effort, shaving off thin slivers of wood in between the reinforced iron bands, and exposing glimpses of the iron rods running through the core of the door.

        *GM:*  *A couple of things:* First, objects are immune to nonlethal damage and critical hits (as well as precision damage in most cases). Second, this a very thick, strong wooden door with reinforced iron bands on the outside and iron rods running through slots on the inside. As this door has an equivalent hardness to your weapon, there is a chance that your sword is damaged by the smashing as well. On a miss, your weapon takes the damage instead (applying hardness 10 for a two-handed steel weapon as normal). Granted with the AC 3, and +5 bonus you get for lining up a strike as a full-round action, this will only happen on a roll of 1, but this door has enough hitpoints to probably shatter your weapon long before the door is broken. For the record, I assumed you hit on your first two attacks and applied the first 2 d6s from each to the damage. The door has taken 6 damage so far.

As the stone wall only has hardness 8 and has approximately the same thickness and hitpoints as the door in this case, it would probably be a better tactic to burrow through the wall (noting of course, that only hammers and picks work effectively for this tactic).


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 28, 2012)

*"You know what,  this .  Whoever it is over there making that waling sound will just have to die.  Where to next?"*  Joseph sheaths his sword and picks the morningstar back up.







*OOC:*


Taking the full round action to hit the door means I can't miss it.  Are you counting the wood sections and iron sections separately or no?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 29, 2012)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Taking the full round action to hit the door means I can't miss it.




        *GM:*  You're right on this count. I missed the automatic hit part and just saw the +5 to hit on ranged attacks. Note however, the attack is not a full-round action; just lining up the shot is a full round action. The standard action attack occurs in the next round.

I'm not counting the parts of the door separately, no. I'm using the statistics for the door specifically. The charts under Exploration and Movement are just guidelines; note that they are occasionally contradicted by the Gamemastering section in the very same book, as well as the expanded Gamemastery Guide rules, as well as their often being specific instance of rules being provided directly in adventures themselves.

Even assuming that your weapon is not damaged by attacking the door until it is destroyed, you are still looking at a couple of hours of work to make a section you could squeeze or break through, followed by possible fatigue, unless you can give me a plausible reason it would be quicker.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 29, 2012)

Joseph pauses to listen more intently.  *"Can anyone tell exactly what that wailing is?"*


----------



## Courage (Aug 29, 2012)

"Before we go anywhere else, I'm keen to thoroughly search the rest of this room." And Gamble does so, pausing for a moment first to listen to the wailing, interpreting Joseph's intent to divine whether the sound is natural or supernatural in nature, and whether someone is in imminent need of rescuing.









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Perception checks for a 17.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 29, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:39:33)_
_Maze of Pillars, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

The wailing is not entirely unbroken, stopping here and there for what might be gasps of air. You feel that the sound is probably not supernatural, being more akin to hysterical sobbing, though of course ghosts and the undead are capable of producing similar noise.

After several minutes of examining the maze of pillars, you discover the remaining pit traps (containing pillows), as well as two additional wooden switches, identical to the first.

On top of the pillows at the bottom of the center pit, you spy a small burlap sack.

[sblock=Maze of Pillars Complete]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 29, 2012)

*"Hey Gamble, do you want me to lower you into that pit on the rope so you can get that sack, and maybe we should try pulling all three levers at once?"*


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 29, 2012)

"Let's throw the switches and get this done; that moaning is giving me a headache."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 29, 2012)

*"Fine by me."*  Joseph walks over to one of the switches.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 29, 2012)

Snaggle walks to the switch furthest from the door.


----------



## Etharia (Aug 29, 2012)

"Um... since your most durable maybe you should be at the door instead," suggests Lissa as she dismounts next to Joseph, "Gamble can take the third lever."


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 29, 2012)

*"Fine by me."  *Joseph walks back over to the door.


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 30, 2012)

Snaggle jumps up and pulls down the lever with his weight, "Alright go."


----------



## Courage (Aug 30, 2012)

After grabbing the sack in the center pit with Joseph's help, Gamble will line up next to the remaining unoccupied lever. When Snaggle gives the go ahead, the gnome pulls his lever in concert with the other two.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 30, 2012)

There are a series of whirs and clicks that run down the walls, originating from the levers and ending at the locked door.

**Thunk*
***Thunk*
***Thunk*

*Following the final thunk, Joseph is able to easily push open the door, revealing a 10-foot hallway ending in a T-intersection. The noise is clearly coming up from the left. By holding the door open, Joseph keeps the bars from re-locking it when the others release their levers.


----------



## Courage (Aug 30, 2012)

When Gamble arrives at the door next to Joseph, he renews his _light_ spell once more, before handing the sack to Joseph. "Here, you can take this. I haven't looked inside yet, though."

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (100/100), flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 30, 2012)

Joseph checks the bag then looks to the others, *"Let's see what's making that racket."*[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [87 g]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                      Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),        Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],       Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short Sword       [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin, Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *98.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 31, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:40:50)_
_Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_At the bottom of the sack, you find 4 platinum pieces and a small scrap of paper, folded in half. Unfolding the paper, you are able to read the following:
_*
Three to open, but be quick, for the door will only open for those who work together

*_        *GM:*  What is the marching order and other preparations you make as you move forward?


----------



## Isklexi (Aug 31, 2012)

"An admonishment for teamwork? Is this supposed to be an annual rite or a play school for hatchlings?" Snaggle grumbles as he takes up position behind Joseph.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 31, 2012)

Joseph will be in the front with his morningstar out with _Light_ freshly cast on it.


----------



## Courage (Aug 31, 2012)

"Yes," replies Gamble to Snaggle, taking up the next spot in line. "Joseph, you can add those coins to that other coin purse we found. We'll split it up at the end."

Gamble makes sure to look around carefully while the group resumes their exploration of the crypt, keeping his club and shield at the ready.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 3, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:41:01)_
_Eastern Hallways, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas
_
[sblock=Rewards]4 pp[/sblock][sblock=Rewards]+400 XP[/sblock]

Having defeated the Maze of Pillars, you can see that the next hallway isn't very long. You can see that the hallway heads south for about 30 feet, before ending at a door. Besides the T-intersection you started at, one other hall branches off from this one a little more than halfway down.

The mournful wailing grows louder with each step towards the door at the end of the musty corridor. Your _light_ illuminates a scrolling pattern of villagers fighting off masked bandits and monsters that decorates the 15-foot high walls. This artwork is still in relatively good condition, although water damage and lichen have taken their toll. The stench of mold and rot still hangs heavy in the air. There are a host of bones strewn on the floor here, many of which are cracked and broken. Once you reach the door at the end of the hall, you can tell that the source of the noise is almost certainly in the next room.

[sblock=Eastern Hallways]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 3, 2012)

*"Would someone like to check the door for traps?"*[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                       Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack, Lamp Oil (2 pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack   (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full     Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *99 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 3, 2012)

"If you find any, I should be able to disable them."


----------



## Courage (Sep 3, 2012)

"I should be able to find any traps on the door, if there are any." And Gamble attempts to do just that.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 3, 2012)

You look the door up and down, including the frame and the ceiling and floor, and while you don't find anything out of the ordinary, you do note that the door is locked.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 4, 2012)

"Does this door have a conventional lock or is it another remote locking mechanism?"


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 4, 2012)

Gamble notes that the lock is a conventional one and should not be too difficult to bypass.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 4, 2012)

Snaggle pulls tools from the pockets of his leather apron and begins to work on the lock.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 5, 2012)

As you begin to pick the lock, the wailing suddenly becomes quiet. Unfortunately, your attempt is not quite good enough to trip the tumbler.

[sblock=DC 20 Perception]...[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 5, 2012)

"Whatever is making the noise can likely hear us," Snaggle hisses as he continues to work.









*OOC:*


screw it i'll take a 20


----------



## Courage (Sep 5, 2012)

"Lissa, why don't you cast _guidance_ on Snaggle to help him out, if he needs it?."

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *10/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (80/100), flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 5, 2012)

Joseph holds the light steady and attempts to hide a slight grin.   Looks like we all hate this place, ah unity. [sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *11/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                        Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack, Lamp Oil (2  pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy [half  full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to  Backpack    (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,    Full      Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *99 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 5, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:43:31)_
_Eastern Hallways, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_After a couple of minutes of work, you finally bypass the lock. Not a sound passes from the other side as you attempt to push the door open...

Unfortunately, the door doesn't move. Pushing on it harder, you can tell that the other side of the door is barricaded, perhaps blocked by one or more large and heavy objects. The door does have a bit of give to it, so it should be possible to bull your way through with a bit of effort.


----------



## Etharia (Sep 5, 2012)

Lissa looks on from the rear while she and Nyra keep there eyes, ears, and nose on the look out for trouble.









*OOC:*


Her nose is full of dust.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 5, 2012)

"Whatever is in there barricaded the door. Hiding like this could upgrade it from a whatever to a whoever though." Snaggle steps aside to let Joseph get to the door.


----------



## Etharia (Sep 5, 2012)

"Wait," calls Lissa from the back, "this seems... off. Did anyone else hear the clicking?" She shifts her weight in the saddle as she tilts her head and continues, "If that note was anything to go by this is the way the villagers wanted to funnel us in the first place. I must admit I loath the idea of doing what the mayor wants."









*OOC:*


Does Joseph have a shaving kit? Or does anyone have a mirror?







[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *5/5
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)  Nyra (Exotic riding saddle, Saddlebags), Saddlebags (17 Days'          Rations, 3  Full      Waterskins,  50'    Hempen     Rope,  Grappling   Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's Kit 10/10)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17.25 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *04/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lissa
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                  Saddlebags (15 Days' Rations, 3   Full        Waterskins, 50' Hempen Rope,   Grappling   Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's  Kit, Gamble's Small Light Crossbow, Gamble's Crossbow Bolts)
*Current Encumbrance *129.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                    (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC    0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide  with    Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no  action,   DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate    action, DC   15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),       Soft Fall (no      action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC   15),  Spur        Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


thieves' tools may include a small mirror on a stick, but I'll have to check















*OOC:*


Hmm the SRD doesn't list any specific components for the thieves' tools.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


I had a mirror, but they took it with my pack.


----------



## Etharia (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well a mirror in the thieves tools sounds like something the DM needs to make a call on.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 5, 2012)

*GM:*  Unfortunately, the thieves' tools do not contain a mirror. The general contents of the tools can be surmised through the attached picture.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Fair enough. Modern thieves' tools incorporate the small mirror on a stick so that after drilling through a safe's walls the thief can see the tumblers on the combination lock on the other side.


----------



## Courage (Sep 6, 2012)

"It doesn't look like anyone has a mirror, Lissa. Why do you ask? What clicking are you talking about?" Gamble makes way for Lissa and Nyra to get to the door, if that is her intention. Otherwise, he waits in anticipation for someone to suggest another route, or for Joseph to push open the blocked door.


----------



## Etharia (Sep 6, 2012)

"It occurs to me that looking before one leaps, or bashes in a door, is generally a sound idea," responds Lissa, "As to the clicking it was very faint and occurred soon after the wailing stopped. It was mechanical I believe, I've never heard that sound occur in nature." Shrugging and looking slightly uncomfortable she tentatively suggests, "Perhaps we should try knocking? If it is a who in there they have good cause to barricade themselves in and could be jumpy."


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 7, 2012)

Joseph shrugs and knocks on the door, *"Hello, hello, is there anybody in there?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 7, 2012)

After but a moment, the anguished howl resumes, but this time it is accompanied by mad ravings.

"The angry bones have returned! Gods, please, save me! Spare me..." His words degenerate into incoherent ramblings.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 7, 2012)

"Of course, a madcap house of skeletons and fake traps wouldn't be complete without a madman."


----------



## Etharia (Sep 7, 2012)

"I suppose the next question is whether or not he's armed as well as crazy," muses Lissa.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 7, 2012)

*"If you want I can try to take this door down.  I think you should hide behind the corner when I do in case something goes awry."* 







*OOC:*


What check is involved in this?


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 7, 2012)

*GM:*  It looks like a series of relatively low strength checks will do the trick.


----------



## Courage (Sep 9, 2012)

Gamble steps back around the corner, making plenty of room for Joseph. "Try not to get hurt, big guy. After you get in there, maybe don't kill him immediately. One of us can try and divine whether there is still any sense to be had from him."


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 9, 2012)

Snaggle moves around the corner.


----------



## Etharia (Sep 10, 2012)

Lissa and Nyra follow Snaggle and Gamble.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 10, 2012)

Joseph looks at the door to see if there are any obvious weak points then tries to put his shoulder through it.  







*OOC:*


Take 10 on a Perception check, result 11.  Please just describe the door.  Take 10 on a Strength check, 14 result.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

The door is unremarkable, being made of simple oak. The hinges are on the other side, and the door swings into the next room. Putting your shoulder into it, you find that the door begins to yield. With your first attempt, you hear sliding, scraping, and a crash from the other side as whatever is barricading the door is partially moved by your efforts. The door opens a crack, letting light pierce out into the hall from within.

As you get the door open just a bit, you hear a gasp and a screech. "They've come for me!" Suddenly the light is blocked by a ragged man wielding a crossbow, who obscures Joseph's slim view of the next room. There is a *thunk* from the firing of the crossbow, and the bolt shoots towards the exposed gap. Fortunately, it ricochets off the door jam before caroming into the hall and just grazing across Joseph's face. As the fighter pulls back in surprise, you can all see that the missile has left a long, thin scratch on his face. A single drop of blood wells up in the corner, and trickles down to Joseph's chin before falling and dripping onto the stone floor beneath his feet.

The man withdraws out of sight, and you can hear another series of clicks as he reloads his weapon.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

*"Well you son of a bitch!"* Joseph snarls and shoves on the door again.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (8:48:08)_
_Storage Room, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

A loud crash echoes through the crypt as Joseph knocks over the rest of the barrels, boxes, and crates that were blocking the door. The debris still blocks the full path of the door, but you are now able to squeeze into the room if you wish, as well as see most of the room's contents.

Upon seeing you break into the room, the madman brandishes his crossbow once more. "Begone, Horror! Begone! Begone! Begone! Begone!" He fires another bolt at Joseph, aiming at the fighter's center of mass. Joseph grunts as the bolt punctures his breastplate. Though his armor slows the full brunt of the projectile, the fighter feels a fire of pain suddenly erupt from the middle of his chest, where the bolt has pierced into his sternum.

The room's sole occupant scrambles to reload his weapon and fire again.

[sblock=Crypt Madman]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Storage Room Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

Joseph attempts to knock the crossbow out of the fool's hand.  *"A little help here?"*[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to in front of the target.
*Standard Action:* Disarm attempt.
*Free Action:* Speak.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *6/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                         Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack, Lamp Oil (2   pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy  [half  full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to   Backpack    (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,     Full      Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *99 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Sep 11, 2012)

Though it is unlikely to work due to the agitated and distracted nature of the target subject, Gamble will move around to the door and attempt to fascinate the man.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *09/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (23/100), bardic performance (fascinate)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

Joseph is unsuccessful in his attempt to disarm the man, who has finished reloading his weapon. He pauses at the sight and sound of the funny gnome who has stalked into view behind the big armored man, but he quickly snaps out of it to raise his crossbow, ready to fire again. "More tricks of the Dead One!" he yells, finger moving to the trigger.

Lissa and Snaggle still have the opportunity to act before the madman fires again.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Reloading provokes an attack of opportunity, so when did he reload?


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

*GM:*  He reloaded at the end of his last turn, before you got there. I was just describing it a bit more cinematically and a bit less rigidly. He hasn't actually taken his current turn yet, as I'm giving Lissa and Snaggle a chance to respond.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 12, 2012)

"We're not undead you babbling fool." Snaggle growls as he slips next to the deranged man.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: move next to the target
Free Action: Speak[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I updated my status, and I guess I didn't internalize the room's dimensions very well; it's not large enough to flank in.






[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
 LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +2
AC 23, touch 18, FF 16 HP 8/8 (5 nonlethal) Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11
Misc +2 saves versus gaze attacks

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Spear
Current Armor Nothing (Leather Apron, Goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Caltrops, Thieves Tools, 22 gp, club
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) None
Current Encumbrance 5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 3/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (229/600)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 12, 2012)

*GM:*  You cast _mage armor_ at 08:11:12, so about 371 rounds have expired, leaving you with 229 rounds remaining. Also, don't forget to note that you have accumulated 5 nonlethal damage, the first point of which will heal at 9:14. Finally, you should have a makeshift club in your possession, I believe. Also, feel free to add an Intimidate or Diplomacy check when speaking with him. As far as flanking him, Joseph is in front of the man, between him and the door, so you are not actually flanking unless Joseph slides into the corner on his next turn (see the Storage Room map, in the post above).


----------



## Etharia (Sep 12, 2012)

Lissa and Nyra rounded the corner after they heard the first shot go off and then hesitated. At Joseph's call for aid they move into action shoving past both Joseph and Gamble to pounce on the crossbow wielding idiot.









*OOC:*


I basically want Nyra to pin him what kind of check would that be?


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 12, 2012)

As the man dismisses Snaggle's assertion with cries of "Lies... more lies from the Dead One that speaks!", Lissa's lion bounds into the room, careening past her allies and slamming him into the wall. Nyra almost pins him, but the man slips aside and steps into the corner, the crossbow now aimed at the fearsome blood-spattered white cat. "DEMON!" he moans as his eyes grow ever wider.

[sblock=DC 15 Knowledge (Local)]Gamble recognizes this man as Roldare, the town cobbler.[/sblock]
[sblock=Storage Room Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Sep 12, 2012)

Gamble moves into the room to see if he can talk the madman down. "Roldare! We're from the town. We are here to help you!"


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 12, 2012)

Hearing you mention his name, Roldare pauses, before crying out, "Ahhh... now you are in my head!" Seeing that he is now surrounded, he no longer aims the crossbow at your party, instead placing the weapon up under his chin, the tip of the bolt pressing up into his scruffy jowls.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 13, 2012)

"Put down the crossbow Roldare; how many kobold zombies have you seen today?"


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 13, 2012)

*"Look Roldare, you know all of us. Look at us; I'm the town guard, he's the bard's apprentice, she lives with the druid, and he is training with the Vargidan family."*[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *6/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_),                          Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack, Lamp Oil (2    pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy   [half  full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to    Backpack    (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,      Full      Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *99 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 13, 2012)

Roldare hesitates once more, then drops to his knees, his crossbow going limp at his side. The man simply starts sobbing.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 13, 2012)

"Good, maybe now we can get some answers. Roldare what's going on here?"


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 13, 2012)

Roldare doesn't really acknowledge Snaggle's question.


----------



## Courage (Sep 13, 2012)

Gamble moves over to eye level with Roldare, deep concern showing on the gnome's face as he tries to empathize with the man. "Come on Roldare, aren't you going to answer Snaggle's question? For us to help you, we're going to need you to help us. Tell us, why are you locked in this room? What happened to the other villagers?"


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 13, 2012)

Roldare's sobbing slows for a moment, as he looks up to meet the eyes of the gnome. He slowly replies, taking deep breaths between parts of his response. "The angry bones... th-they... they took her... my sister Dimira. She's still alive... I know it. They just dragged her off... The voice took her... Walking bones... Middle of the night... Three nights ago... D-did nothing..." He stops solemnly for a moment, before continuing with a resolute look on his face. "One with the voice of death, who stalks these halls in ancient mail. I was certain of my own doom."

Roldare looks expectantly back at your group, as if truly noticing you for the first time. "You are from the village." It is not a question. "We..." his hand makes a motion to the room at large, where the villagers were obviously making arrangements for your arrival, but he soon drops his hand, and his head.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 13, 2012)

"Calm down, you're barely coherent. Who is this voice of death?"









*OOC:*


Skill rolls hate me regardless of edition.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 14, 2012)

Roldare tries to improve his coherency, but does a poor job of it. "Voice of death... clad in mail... speaks to the angry bones. We laid the tests... after our journey... many tests... three days ago... during the night... killed them all... took my sister. I escaped and here I am." He gives you a pleading look and repeats, "And here I am."


----------



## Courage (Sep 14, 2012)

"How many were you?" prods Gamble further.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *09/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 14, 2012)

Snaggle sighs and continues, "What tests? We already encountered the pillow pits, but what other traps did you set up?"


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 14, 2012)

Roldare responds to Gamble first, preferring the company of the eccentric gnome to the unnerving talking reptile. "My sister and I... five others... and the animals."

He turns to the kobold. "Traps? Our tests... I..." He stops, obviously struggling to remember. "You will need the shields and the keys. Do you swim? There is swimming... I do not remember where. I feel that we may have left some of the tests... unsanitized. I feel that... I know that, that you will find the challenges worthwhile. The terrors, the terrors of the night, they attacked before we made it to the flame. Only half finished. We needed another day..." Roldare seems saddened, though he has grown calmer. It is possible his mind might recover, in time.


----------



## Courage (Sep 14, 2012)

Gamble counts on his fingers theatrically. "Seven, then. And only two found perished. There may still be hope for the others. Especially for the sister." Gamble turns to his comrades, "What do you all make of the rest? Keys sound straightforward enough, but shields? And it sounds like many of the forthcoming traps will not be so forgiving."


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 14, 2012)

*"So what we have seen so far has been very forgiving,"* Joseph says while pulling the crossbow bolt out of his chest.  *"Someone should search this room for anything useful and we need to figure out whether we will leave Roldare here in this room or send him back to town while we still can."*


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 14, 2012)

"He mentioned some were left unsanitized. That probably means no pillows next time. Most of it was gibberish though. I would have liked a better idea of what other tricks they laid out."


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 14, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:02:29)_
_Storage Room, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As your party scans the room, it is obvious that this chamber was used as a storage room during the original construction of the crypt. The boxes and crates you first encountered contain ancient masonry and dungeon construction gear and other supplies, though in decrepit repair.

Recently though, this room was clearly set up as a resting station, perhaps to accommodate your own exploits. You find four bedrolls, a pair of bullseye lanterns with four flasks of oil, five days' worth of rations, and two stoppered glass bottles labeled "healing" that are clearly _potions of cure light wounds_.

When Roldare hears you discussing his fate, he interrupts. "I'm not going anywhere without Dimira. Are you going to save her? You can take this." He thrusts his masterwork crossbow and remaining bolts towards you.

[sblock=Rewards]+400 XP[/sblock][sblock=Rewards]4 Bedrolls, 2 Bullseye Lanterns, 4 Flasks of Oil, 5 Days' Ration, _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_, _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_, Masterwork Light Crossbow, 8 Crossbow Bolts[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Sep 14, 2012)

Lissa quickly stows the oil and the rations in Nyra's saddle pack and hangs the lantern off the back. She hesitates over the healing potions then turns to hand them to Joseph, "you should probably hold onto these." Pulling herself back into the saddle she looks over at Roldare, "if you insist on staying you should rebuild your barricade once we've left."

Nyra and Lissa wait by the door for the others, ready to move on.

[sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *5/5
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 5 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Nyra (Exotic riding saddle, Saddlebags, Bullseye Lantern), Saddlebags (3 Oil Flasks, 22 Days'           Rations, 3  Full      Waterskins,  50'    Hempen     Rope,  Grappling    Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's Kit 10/10)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17.25 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *04/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lissa
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, bullseye lantern
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                   Saddlebags (3 Oil Flasks, 22 Days' Rations, 3   Full         Waterskins, 50' Hempen Rope,   Grappling   Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's   Kit, Gamble's Small Light Crossbow, Gamble's Crossbow Bolts)
*Current Encumbrance *140.75 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                     (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action, DC     0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20), Guide   with    Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle (no   action,   DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate     action, DC   15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),        Soft Fall (no      action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no   action, DC    15),  Spur        Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Courage (Sep 14, 2012)

"Also, you should probably keep your crossbow to defend yourself. It is too big for three of us to use, and I'm not sure that Joseph wants it either. If you still want to reward us with it after we rescue your sister, you can do it later. Also, Lissa, you might want to at least leave Roldare one of the lanterns." Gamble joins Lissa by the door, making sure to give Nyra a friendly pat.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 14, 2012)

"Let's get moving. The 'voice of death' is probably a necromancer. Dead bodies typically don't get up and move around on their own." Snaggle moves to wait outside the room.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 14, 2012)

Joseph gets ready to continue.[sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *6/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ [3]),                           Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack, Lamp Oil  (2    pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local      Brandy    [half  full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs), Tied    to     Backpack    (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full    Waterskin,       Full      Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *99 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 15, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:05:12)_
_Eastern Hallways, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas_

After returning to the corridors, you have several options on where you can explore next. You can return to the entry chamber *(option A)*, take the western corridor at the northernmost T-intersection *(option B)*, or try the short passage just outside the storage room *(option C)*.
[sblock=Eastern Hallways]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 15, 2012)

"We may as well take the closest passage."









*OOC:*


I vote for option C


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 15, 2012)

*"Sounds good."*


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

"Excellent. And we still have the whole day ahead of us." Gamble recasts_ light _on Joseph's morningstar, as you can never have too much illumination in a situation like this, then takes up a spot in line following Joseph, Snaggle, and the mounted Lissa.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *09/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Light (100/100), flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 15, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:06:09)_
_Eastern Hallways, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The hallway is a short one, no more than 20-feet long, and Joseph reaches the simple wooden door at the end of it first.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 15, 2012)

Joseph motions for someone to come forward and check the door.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Gamble happily obliges the fighter, checking thoroughly for traps with the aid of Lissa's _guidance_ before confirming whether the door is unlocked or not.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 15, 2012)

This door is very similar to the last, of simple make and largely flimsy. You do not see anything remarkable about the door itself, nor above or below. You find that the door is not locked.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 15, 2012)

Snaggle looks up at Joseph, "After you."


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 16, 2012)

Joseph shrugs, motions everyone to get ready, and opens the door.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 16, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:06:30)_
_Barren Chamber, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The small chamber on the other side of the door is mostly spartan, save for the partially charred body of a villager sprawled in the center. Perched atop the corpse is a man-sized brown and green beetle, trying to pull the corpse into the southeast corner of the room, where a pile of trash and filth awaits (D4). The wooden door to the south lies ajar, while a set of steps leads down to the west. The beetle spots you and gives a thin shrill as it moves to protect the corpse.

[sblock=Barren Chamber]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]19     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Yellow]06[/COLOR]/11     
14     Giant Beetle   ??/??/??    ??/??     Flat-footed
11     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     5 Nonlethal, Flat-footed, [I]Mage Armor[/I] ([COLOR=Red]47[/COLOR]/600)
07     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed, [I]Light [/I](82/100)
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11     Flat-footed
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  We'll test out an alternate initiative system for this encounter. Joseph will go first, followed by the Giant Beetle. After that, however, we'll simply go Players>Enemies>Players>Enemies. During the "Player's Turn", you can post in any order, whenever you are online and ready. We are going to see if this alleviates any of the waiting that you get with the normal, stricter initiative count.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 16, 2012)

Joseph moves into the room and attacks the beetle.  *"You ever see anything like this?"*[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to *B3*.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Beetle*.
*Free Action:* Speak.
*Free Action:* *Knowledge (Nature)* check.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *6/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Morningstar
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Greatsword, Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_  [3]),                           Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack,  Lamp Oil  (2    pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local       Brandy    [half  full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs),  Tied    to     Backpack    (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full     Waterskin,       Full      Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *99 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 16, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:06:33)_ [Round 2]
_Barren Chamber, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As Joseph moves past the creature swinging, the beetle skitters in place on its insectile legs, seemingly tracking the fighter, and keeping him in front. Without warning, a stream of greenish-brown fluid erupts from the orifice between the creature's pincers. Joseph instinctively raises his arms to block the breath attack, but the acid quickly eats through his gauntlets and bracers, causing the human to cry out in pain.

[sblock=Knowledge (Nature) Lore DC 10]This creature is clearly a vermin, and thus is immune to mind-affecting abilities.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]*Giant Beetle: *Acid Breath (standard, 10-ft. cone: *B3, A2, A3, A4*)[/sblock][sblock=Barren Chamber]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]19     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/11     
14     Giant Beetle   16/10/16    ??/??     
11     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     5 Nonlethal, Flat-footed, [I]Mage Armor[/I] ([COLOR=Red]47[/COLOR]/600)
07     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed, [I]Light [/I](82/100)
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11     Flat-footed
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Players can feel free to go in any order now, whenever they are ready. Once all players have completed a turn, the monster will go again.


----------



## Courage (Sep 16, 2012)

Gamble moves up into the room to see what Joseph was talking about, just in time to see the fighter catch a face-full of beetle spit. "Hmm... that's big." Gamble begins his bardic performance, encouraging his allies to smush this disgusting bug.

[sblock=Actions]*Move: *Move to *D1
Free: *Speak (3 syllables)
*Free: *Knowledge (Nature) lore check
* Standard: *Start bardic performance (_inspire courage +1_)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (81/100), +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 16, 2012)

Snaggle moves to distract the beetle.
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Total Defense
Move Action: Move to D3[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 16, 2012)

Seeing the kobold enter from the hallway and move towards its nest, the beetle angrily turns and lunges at the bite-sized morsel.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 16, 2012)

Joseph attacks the beetle again while it is biting at Snaggle.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Drop *Morningstar* in *C2*.*
Free Action:* Draw *Greatsword*.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Beetle*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Joseph Gault* (Male human fighter 1)
LN medium humanoid (human)
*Str *18 *Dex *13 *Con *13 *Int* 12 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics -3, Bluff +0, Climb +4, Diplomacy +0, Escape Artist -3, Handle Animal +4, Heal +1, Intimidate +0, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Perception +1, Sense Motive +1, Stealth -3, Survival +5, Swim +4 

*Init *+1 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +1
*AC *16, touch 11, FF 15 *HP *2/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+1 *Will *+1 *CMB* +5 *CMD* 16

*Melee Attack *Greatsword +5 (2d6 + 6/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Morningstar +5 (1d8 + 6)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +5 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Melee Attack *Sap +5 (1d6 + 4) [non-lethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +2 (1d4 + 4/19-20) [honed, +1 damage with first strike]
*Ranged Attack *Shortbow (60 ft.) +2 (1d6/x3)
-*Arrows: *20/20
*-Arrows (Blunt):* 10/10

*Currently Wielding *Greatsword
*Current Armor *Scale Mail, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Dagger, Sap, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Blunt Arrows (10), Belt  Pouch A, Belt Pouch B, Backpack
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)   Belt Pouch A (Flint and Steel,   Whetstone, Map to the Crypt, Coin Purse [4 pp, 87 gp]), Belt Pouch B ([11 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp], _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_   [3]),                           Backpack (Backpack, Backpack, Sack,   Lamp Oil  (2    pints),         Silver    Lantern, Bottle     of Local        Brandy    [half  full],        Tinderbox  and 2    Tindertwigs),   Tied    to     Backpack    (Short  Sword       [Masterwork],  Full      Waterskin,       Full      Waterskin,  Torch,  Torch,      Torch)
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) At Crypt Entrance (Small Tent, Small Tent, Winter Blanket, Winter      Blanket,      Winter Blanket, Large Pillow)
*Current Encumbrance *93 lbs (light load) Medium Load 100.01 lbs Heavy Load 200.01 lbs Max 300 lbs

*Active Abilities
Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Power Attack (standard action), Cleave (standard action), Quick Draw (free action)
*Combat Maneuvers:  *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm, Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder, Trip

 *Current Effects and Conditions:* +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Sep 16, 2012)

Lissa and Nyra move into the room. Lissa pegs it right in the orifice with a sling bullet.

[sblock=Actions]*Move: *Move to *C1
Free: *Load slingstaff
*Free: *Knowledge (Nature) check
*Standard: *Attack Giant Beetle with slingstaff[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Lissa]*Lissa* (Female halfling druid 1)
NG small humanoid (halfling)
*Str *8 *Dex *16 *Con *11 *Int* 12 *Wis* 16 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +2, Climb -4, Diplomacy +2, Escape Artist +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +7, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Perception +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3,  Stealth +4, Survival +9, Swim -4, Wild Empathy +3
*Miscellaneous: *+4 to Handle Animal and Wild Empathy with animal companion
 
*Init *+3 *Spd *15 ft. *Senses *Normal vision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *18, touch 14, FF 15 *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+4 *Will *+6 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 11

*Ranged Attack *halfling slingstaff (80 ft.) +4 (1d6-1/x3)
-*Sling bullets: *4/5
*Melee Attack *halfling slingstaff (club) +0 (1d4-1/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Halfling slingstaff
*Current Armor *Hide Armor, Explorer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) 4 sling bullets, sprig of holly (DF), mineral prism (F), 8 sp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)    Nyra (Exotic riding saddle, Saddlebags, Bullseye Lantern), Saddlebags  (3 Oil Flasks, 22 Days'           Rations, 3  Full      Waterskins,   50'    Hempen     Rope,  Grappling    Hook, 2 Smokesticks, Healer's Kit  10/10)
*Stored *(at campsite) Bedroll,       Winter   Blanket
*Current Encumbrance *17 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_), 0/1 (_Magic Stone_/_Summon Nature's Ally I_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Guidance_, _Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_)

*Current Effects and Conditions: *+1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale)[/sblock][sblock=Current Status, Nyra]*Nyra* (Female lion companion 1)
N medium animal (big cat, lion)
*Str *13 *Dex *17 *Con *13 *Int* 2 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 10

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb -2, Escape Artist +0, Intimidate +0, Perception +2 (+10 with scent), Stealth +0, Survival +2, Swim +2

*Init *+3 *Spd *30 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light), Scent; Perception +2 (+10 with scent)
*AC *14, touch 13, FF 11 *HP *04/11 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+4 *Ref *+6 *Will *+2 *CMB* +2 (+4 finesse maneuvers) *CMD* 15 (19 versus trip)

*Melee attack* bite +4 (1d6 + 1)
*Full Attack *bite +4 (1d6 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1), claw +4 (1d4 + 1)
*Grapple* +2 versus CMD (provokes)
*Rake* 2 claw attacks (free action) against creatures grappled since the start of turn

 *Current Rider *Lissa
*Current Armor *None
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Exotic riding saddle, saddlebags, bullseye lantern
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.)                    Saddlebags (3 Oil Flasks, 22 Days' Rations, 3   Full          Waterskins, 50' Hempen Rope,   Grappling   Hook, 2 Smokesticks,  Healer's   Kit, Gamble's Small Light Crossbow, Gamble's Crossbow Bolts)
*Current Encumbrance *140.5 lbs (medium load) Medium Load 75.01 lbs Heavy Load 150.01 lbs Max 225 lbs

*Active Abilities
Handle Companion *Free action (DC 10, 12 if injured) *Push Companion *Move action (DC 25, 27 if injured)
*Available Tricks *Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel *Current Trick *Heel *Current Mount Action *Ride
*Available Mount Actions* Ride                      (free action, DC 0), Mount/Dismount (move action,  DC     0),      Fast            Mount/Dismount (free action, DC 20),  Guide   with    Knees     (free    action,   DC       5), Stay in Saddle  (no   action,   DC  5),  Take    Cover    Behind Mount       (immediate      action, DC   15),  Have  Mount    Attack (free    action, DC  10),         Soft Fall (no      action,  DC 15),    Leap Obstacle  (no    action, DC    15),  Spur        Mount (no   action,  DC    15)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* +1 attack and weapon damage rolls (competence), +1 saves versus charm and fear (morale), medium encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 17, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:06:36)_
_Barren Chamber, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Joseph's powerful downward slice nearly cleaves the beetle in two, exposing the creature's gooey innards. Lissa's slingstone finishes it off, and the beetle collapses on top of the corpse it so fiercely defended, twitching.

[sblock=Knowledge (Nature) Lore DC 20]Based on the territorial aggression displayed by this acid-spitting giant bombardier beetle, and the nest it has built into the corner, you find it very likely that the creature was on the verge of laying a clutch of eggs.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]19     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/11     
[COLOR=Gray]14     Giant Beetle   16/10/16[/COLOR]       [COLOR=DarkRed]-4[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/15[/COLOR]     [COLOR=Gray]Unconscious, prone, dying[/COLOR]
11     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     5 Nonlethal, [I]Mage Armor[/I] ([COLOR=Red]46[/COLOR]/600)
07     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]Light [/I](81/100)
06     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11
```
[/sblock][sblock=Rewards]+600 XP[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 17, 2012)

"Well, let's see if we can identify who this used to be." Snaggle says as he shoves the dead insect off the charred corpse.


----------



## Courage (Sep 17, 2012)

Gamble will go ahead and have a look at the body.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (81/100), flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 17, 2012)

Normally, such a disfigured and burnt corpse would be difficult to identify. However, given the height, thin build of the body, and the racial skin tone, if it is indeed one of the villagers, Gamble can only think of two men from Kassen that would match its description. Marshon Waters, the general store owner, was tall and thin with somewhat darker skin, of course. The other, Tristan Tomas, was a relatively young lumberjack. He attended the last coming-of-age crypt ceremony and is especially noteworthy for the enchanted dagger he always carries around. You do note that no such dagger is to be found here.


----------



## Courage (Sep 17, 2012)

Gamble turns to Snaggle and the others, "Probably it is Tristan Tomas, the young lumberjack, poor fellow. We can confirm with Roldare later. Tristan carried an enchanted dagger, which might be useful to us, if this is him, and we can find it."


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 17, 2012)

Joseph cleans off his sword and sheathes it then picks his morningstar back up.  He gestures over at the trash pile, *"Can any of you find magic?"*


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 17, 2012)

"We'll soon find out." Snaggle says as he concentrates on detecting magic.

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Cast Detect Magic[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 18, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:07:29)_
_Barren Chamber, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_After casting _detect magic _on the nest you discover filth, refuse, and more filth. Nothing magical emanates from the pile, and there appears to be nothing of value at all to be had from it.

The room at large also has no traces of magic, except for the _potions of cure light wounds _that you carry.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 18, 2012)

"Nothing. If this is our young woodcutter, his dagger is not here."


----------



## Etharia (Sep 18, 2012)

"We'll keep an eye out for it as we go then, but I think we should keep moving. The faster we find the source of the undead the faster we can go home."


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 18, 2012)

"We keep moving then," Snaggle says as he moves to the room's other exit.


----------



## Etharia (Sep 18, 2012)

"Shall we try the stairs or the door?"


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2012)

"Hmm. I'm thinking the door. Thoughts, Snaggle and Joseph?"


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 22, 2012)

"We should clear this floor of the crypt, or we may find ourselves attacked from behind later."


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 23, 2012)

*"Sounds good, but we need to take it easy.  We are mostly beat to ."*


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 23, 2012)

"I've no idea what you're talking about; so far, these undead haven't laid a boney finger on me," Snaggle says as he walks towards the far exit to the room.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 24, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:02)_
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As Snaggle makes his way to the ajar door, he notices marks on the floor that indicate the villager's corpse was dragged by the beetle from this direction. Your short rest after the defeat of the beetle does mean that the kobold's force shield has expired; however, he is also beginning to recover from his earlier fall in the pillow pit. Otherwise, Snaggle is unharmed and in the best shape, and he leads the way past the open door.

The next hallway is very short and turns left very soon after the door. You can all see that light spills its way into the hall from the next room, accompanied by the smell of smoke.

Once you reach the next broad chamber, you see that the remains of a small fire smoldering in the center is the source of the light, as well as the plume of oily smoke. Fed by a heap of burning gear, debris, and more than few bones, the fire casts a flickering light across the walls of this room, partially obscured by the veil of smoke. Otherwise, it appears that there are no other exits from this area.

[sblock=Fire Pit]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 24, 2012)

"This must be where the other villagers camped," Snaggle says as he moves to search the room.








*OOC:*


now he rolls a 20


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 25, 2012)

*"Could someone check for magic around here?"*


----------



## Etharia (Sep 25, 2012)

Lissa hangs back with Nyra to keep an eye out for trouble coming from behind.


----------



## Courage (Sep 26, 2012)

"I got it, big guy." Gamble moves forward into the room with palms outstretched, trying to detect any sources of magic from the room.

[sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (06/100), flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 26, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:15)_
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As you walk further into the room, you discover that the smoke cloud hanging in this room is actually quite harsh, causing eyes to water and breathing to become labored. Already your perception is impaired (-2 to Perception and attacks), but lengthy time spent in this room could cause a coughing fit (DC 10 Fortitude check after 1 minute).

Almost immediately, the flickering shadows on the wall play tricks with Snaggle's mind. Long, dark fingers stretch out across the wall, seemingly reaching with menacing intent for the kobold. The long shadows stretch back like arms to dancing wisps of shadow that are vaguely humanoid in form. After a moment of observing the lifelike shapes, Snaggle spots a scorched key on the ground just on the other side of the fire. A metallic glint from the middle of the fire itself also catches his attention, although the thick smoke and flames makes it difficult to make out.

As Gamble begins his detection ritual, he immediately makes a discovery. One or more magical auras are indeed originating from this chamber.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 26, 2012)

Snaggle gestures towards the odd shadow and sends a jet of flame towards it.
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Burning Hands[/sblock]








*OOC:*


can I hit the spooky shadow with burning hands without torching any of the gear lying on the ground (or my friends)






[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft  (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +3, Knowledge  (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11, Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (bright light); Perception +2
AC 15, touch 14, FF 12 HP 8/8 (Nonlethal: 4) Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Nothing (hands free)
Current Armor Nothing (just clothes & goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Small Club, Small Spear, Thieve's Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Backpack, Trail Rations x4 (backpack), Waterskin (backpack)
Current Encumbrance 8 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 2/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Flat-footed.[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 26, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:21)_
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_Gamble's continued channeling of his ritual divines the presence of two separate auras of magic, though both are not overly powerful (faint).

The suddenly suspicious kobold unexpectedly lets loose with a magical blast at the most menacing of the writhing shadows. As the wall is bathed in flame, the shadow reacts in a very animated manner, seemingly startled by pain. It pulls itself together, resembling a human form even more so, and now glaring at you with burning red embers where the eyes would be. It begins silently advancing, shadowy claws no longer bound to the floor and walls, but reaching through the air towards the kobold assailant himself...

[sblock=Fire Pit]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]16     Snaggle        15/14/12    08/08     4 Nonlethal
15     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/11     Flat-footed
08     Shadow         ??/??/??    [COLOR=PaleGreen]18[/COLOR]/19     Flat-footed
05     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed, [I]Light [/I]([COLOR=Red]05[/COLOR]/100), [I]Detect Magic [/I](round 2)
04     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11     Flat-footed
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  We'll continue trying out the previous initiative system. Joseph and/or Snaggle may act before the Shadow.


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 27, 2012)

"Look out! It's some kind of ghost," Snaggle says as he conjures protective wards.
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: cast Mage Armor
Free Action: Speak[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills  Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft  (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7,  Escape Artist +3, Knowledge  (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11,  Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (bright light); Perception +2
AC 19, touch 14, FF 16 HP 8/8 (Nonlethal: 4) Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Nothing (hands free)
Current Armor Nothing (just clothes & goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Small Club, Small Spear, Thieve's Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Backpack, Trail Rations x4 (backpack), Waterskin (backpack)
Current Encumbrance 8 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 1/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (600/600)[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 28, 2012)

Joseph decides to let the ghostly thing attack the still healthy kobold.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* *Knowledge (Religion)* check.
*Standard Action:* Delay.[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 28, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:30)_ [Round 1]
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The shadow continues its advance towards the exposed kobold, its form detaching from the walls and floor. It floats away from the wall, rising up and above Snaggle and billowing like a dark cloud. Tendrils of shadowy smoke reach out from its mass, eventually curling around the warded body of the sorcerer. The shield of force interacts particularly favorably against the creature, for it is able to do no harm.

[sblock=DC 10 Knowledge (Religion) Lore]Shadows are silent undead horrors that can fly and float through walls, much like ghosts. Thus, they have the weaknesses, immunities, and traits of other undead.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]*Shadow: *Fly to *D6* (move), attack Snaggle (incorporeal touch, standard)[/sblock][sblock=Fire Pit]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]16     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     4 Nonlethal, [I]Mage Armor [/I](600/600)
15     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/11     Delayed
08     Shadow         ??/??/??    [COLOR=PaleGreen]18[/COLOR]/19     
05     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed, [I]Light [/I]([COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/100), [I]Detect Magic [/I](round 2)
04     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     Flat-footed
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11     Flat-footed
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Each player may go before the shadow acts again.


----------



## Courage (Sep 30, 2012)

Gamble completes his _detect magic _spell before turning his attention to the shadow, trying to fully assess the creature.

Once he has determined the full nature of the threat, he tries to apprise the rest of his allies as quickly as he can, shouting out if necessary.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard: *_Detect Magic_ (Round 3)
*Free: *Knowledge (Arcana) [Shadow]
*Free: *Knowledge (Arcana) [Fire]
*Free: *Knowledge (Religion) Lore[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (03/100)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 30, 2012)

[sblock=Detect Magic]You've discovered the location of both faint magical auras. One emanates from an item in the fire, and the other from the Shadow. Though you cannot tell the school to which item is aligned, the Shadow definitely has an aura of unholy necromantic air about it. It seems latent necromantic magic has interacted with the recent events in this room to unleash this horror.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15 Knowledge (Religion) Lore]Shadows are difficult creatures to deal with. First, they are incorporeal, which means they are not affected by most nonmagical means, though you can still hurt them with holy water and energy damage, such as a flaming torch. Second, they do not deal traditional damage with their incorporeal touch. Instead, they sap the victim's strength. If someone dies from such attacks, they will rise as a shadow as well.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20 Knowledge (Religion) Lore]The sinister shadow skirts the border between the gloom of darkness and  the harsh truth of light. The shadow prefers to haunt ruins where  civilization has moved on, where it hunts living creatures foolish  enough to stumble into its territory. The shadow is an undead horror,  and as such has no goals or outwardly visible motivations other than to  sap life and vitality from living beings. Shadows are created through the gruesome and horrible death of the creature while it was alive. In this case, it seems this shadow formed after one of the villagers, likely terrified of fire, was burned alive.[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Sep 30, 2012)

Snaggle hops backwards and flings a globe of conjured acid at the shade.
[sblock=Actions]Free Action: 5ft step to B7
Standard Action: Cast Acid Splash[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I won't bother with a damage roll. It takes half damage from attacks so the 1d3 will always deal 1 damage.


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Don't forget your -2 penalty from all the smoke. In this case, you still hit.


----------



## Courage (Oct 1, 2012)

"Guys. I have an idea. Lissa, why don't you and Nyra recover that key over there (*E4*)? I'll use mage hand to recover the item in the fire. Then we can haul tail out of here."

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak.[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Oct 2, 2012)

"I don't see how one can out run a shadow," she says under her breath as she spurs Nyra forward then calls out, "I'll see what I can do."

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak.
*Move (Nyra): *Move to *E4.
Move (Lissa): *Pick-up key.
*Standard (Nyra): *Move to *B3*.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Oct 2, 2012)

Joseph retrieves one of the torches from his pack and waits to see what the gnome is up to.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Retrieve torch.[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 2, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:36)_ [Round 2]
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_The shadow slowly advances towards the retreating kobold, floating up next to both Snaggle and Gamble. The halfling and lion pair that dart in and out of the room also catch the creature's eye.

So many choices...

But the pain originating from the diminutive sorcerer marks it as the greatest threat. The shadow again brushes its dark claws over and along the kobold, in retaliation for the acid attack. The air ripples slightly as one long tendril slips past Snaggle's force bubble. The smoky trail of shadow pierces through the kobold's flesh, seemingly reaching into his very soul. He grows incredibly cold as his strength drains from him, causing his knees to buckle under his own weight. When Snaggle wearily jerks away and the clawed hand finally withdraws, you can all see that your companion is not his usual bouncing self, instead replaced by a weak and tired shell.









*OOC:*


Strength Damage: -2 Strength skills, melee attack, weapon damage, CMB, and CMD.






[sblock=Actions]*Shadow: *Float to *C6* (free), attack Snaggle (incorporeal touch, standard)[/sblock][sblock=Fire Pit]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]16     Snaggle        19/14/16    08/08     4 Nonlethal Damage, 4 Strength Damage, [I]Mage Armor [/I]([COLOR=PaleGreen]599[/COLOR]/600)
15     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/11     
08     Shadow         15/15/12    [COLOR=PaleGreen]17[/COLOR]/19     
05     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]Light [/I]([COLOR=Red]03[/COLOR]/100), [I]Detect Magic [/I](round 2)
04     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Players may go again.


----------



## Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

As the shadow approaches, Gamble recoils backwards. He instinctively shifts towards the pillar, pushing back against Joseph in an effort to stay away from the floating horror. Seeing the chilling attack on his friend Snaggle, however, gives him renewed resolve.

Despite the close proximity of the shadow, Gamble begins casting, being unable to take a step out of the creature's range. The gnome does not bother trying to cast defensively, as he does not want to take the chance of his spell failing. Still, if the shadow becomes distracted by Gamble's spellcasting and attacks, it has the benefit of giving Snaggle a window to retreat.

The bard concentrates, stretching out the free hand on his buckler-arm. Hopefully, he sees the item in the fire twitch and begin floating back toward him.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard: *Cast _Mage Hand_.
*Move: *Move item in the fire 15' back to Gamble's free hand.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (02/100)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 2, 2012)

Another tendril-like arm of the shadow snakes its way away from the dark cloud, through the lighter fire-smoke, and towards Gamble. The trail of clawed shadow begins coiling around the outstretched arm of the concentrating bard. Suddenly, the claws strike into the gnome's arm, causing him to whimper even as he tries to maintain his spell.









*OOC:*


Strength Damage: No mechanical effect currently.





        *GM:*  You must make a DC 11 Concentration check, or lose your spell.


----------



## Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Despite the stiffness and heaviness he now feels in his arm and hand, Gamble does not waver in his attempt to retrieve the magical item from the fire pit. He smiles when he sees movement, having maintained his concentration despite the attack.


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 2, 2012)

Your resolve pays off. Everyone sees a dagger, in remarkable condition despite the fire, rise from the flames, before darting across the room to land in Gamble's outstretched palm. The leather grip has been charred to almost nothing, and the handle is very warm to the touch. The blade, which is still in fine condition, looks very hot.

[sblock=Edit]Apparently, I missed some crucial rules text about _mage hand_, despite having discussed this very thing before. However, see the new House Rule.[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Oct 5, 2012)

"Fall back into the hallway; I'll distract it while you retreat."

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Total Defense
Move Action: move to C5[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Snaggle Blanc (Male kobold sorcerer 1)
LN small humanoid (reptilian)
Str 8 (4) Dex 16 Con 9 Int 12 Wis 10 Cha 16

Key Skills  Acrobatics +3, Climb -1, Craft  (trap-making) +7, Disable Device +7,  Escape Artist +3, Knowledge  (Arcana) +5, Perception +2, Stealth +11,  Swim -1 

Init +3 Spd 30 ft. Senses Darkvision 60 ft. (bright light); Perception +2
AC 23, touch 18, FF 16 HP 8/8 (Nonlethal: 4) Temp HP 0
Fort -1 Ref +3 Will +2 CMB -2 CMD 11

Melee Attack Spear +0 (1d6-1/20)

Currently Wielding Nothing (hands free)
Current Armor Nothing (just clothes & goggles)
Stowed on Person (Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Small Club, Small Spear, Thieve's Tools, Caltrops, 22 gp
Stowed in Packs (Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Backpack, Trail Rations x4 (backpack), Waterskin (backpack)
Current Encumbrance 8 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.5 lbs Heavy Load 39.75 lbs Max 60 lbs

Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells: 2/4 (Burning Hands, Mage Armor)
Cantrips: ~/~ (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic)
Spell-like Abilities: 6/6 Trap Rune

Current Effects and Conditions: Mage Armor (599/600).[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Oct 5, 2012)

Lissa and Nyra fall back.


----------



## BudroThePious (Oct 7, 2012)

Joseph moves back into the hallway.


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 9, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:42)_ [Round 3]
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As its potential victims begin fleeing its domain, the shadow moves in to finish off Snaggle, attempting to drain every drop of life still remaining in the kobold. The shadow envelops Snaggle. Though a layer of force is all that stands between him and certain undeath, this layer of force proves to be enough... for now.

[sblock=Actions]*Shadow: *Attack Snaggle (incorporeal touch, standard)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Creature       AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]16     Snaggle        23/18/16    08/08     4 Nonlethal Damage, 4 Strength Damage, [I]Mage Armor [/I]([COLOR=PaleGreen]598[/COLOR]/600), Total Defense
15     Joseph         16/11/15    [COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/11     
08     Shadow         15/15/12    [COLOR=PaleGreen]17[/COLOR]/19     
05     Gamble         17/13/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     [I]Light [/I]([COLOR=Red]02[/COLOR]/100), 1 Strength Damage
04     Lissa          18/14/15    [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/08     
--     Nyra           14/13/11    [COLOR=Red]04[/COLOR]/11
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Players may go again.


----------



## Courage (Oct 9, 2012)

Taking his cue from his friends, Gamble withdraws in double time whilst the shadow creature is distracted by the nigh-impenetrable Snaggle.

[sblock=Actions]*Full Round Action: *Withdraw to beetle chamber.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 (1) *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club, _Enchanted Dagger_
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* _Light_ (01/100)[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Oct 10, 2012)

Snaggle dodges around the shadow heading for the door.
[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Total Defense
Move Action: move to B1[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 10, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:14:45)_
_Fire Pit, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_As Snaggle moves through and past the enveloping shadow, the creature tries to drain him once more. The kobold fights his way across the room, but shadowy tendrils pierce the force shield and penetrate scaly flesh. Snaggle briefly drops to one knee from otherworldly weariness, but eventually struggles his way to his allies, weak, but not defeated.

The haunt glides through smoke and flickering shadows, but stops at the entrance to the hallway. It glares, but does not leave the familiarity of the fire pit to pursue. Eventually, it turns back, sinking against the walls and floor of its chosen domain to lie in wait for a new unwitting victim to drain.

        *GM:*  Despite Snaggle's 50% chance to snuff it at one point there, you all successfully survive the encounter. In addition to your rewards, I'm giving you the encounter art from the module.     [sblock=Reward]+800 XP[/sblock][sblock=Reward]_Scorched Key
Enchanted Dagger_[/sblock][sblock=Smoke and Shadow]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Oct 10, 2012)

"Right, let's finish searching this floor and avoid that room from now on."








*OOC:*


How come random chance always seems to favor the bad guys? stupid statistical outliers


----------



## Etharia (Oct 11, 2012)

"Agreed."


----------



## Courage (Oct 15, 2012)

Gamble recasts _light _so the group doesn't have to talk in the dark. "OK. Which way do we want to go? Also, what do you all want to do about this dagger? Do you want to carry it Joseph?"

The gnome looks to the others, waiting for them to add to the discussion.
 
[sblock=Actions]*Full Round Action: *Withdraw to beetle chamber.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 (1) *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club, _Enchanted Dagger_
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *19.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, _Light_ (100/100)[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Oct 16, 2012)

"I'll hold onto the dagger for now, and I believe we need to backtrack past the beetle room to explore the rest of this floor."


----------



## BudroThePious (Oct 20, 2012)

*"We need to start looking for a place to rest as well, but if we can clear the level that would help we rest better."*


----------



## Courage (Oct 22, 2012)

Gamble hands the magic dagger to Snaggle. "So which way are we checking now? I think you have point, Snaggle."
 [sblock=Current Status]*Gamble Benguile* (Male gnome bard 1)
CG small humanoid (gnome)
*Str *8 (1) *Dex *14 *Con *10 *Int* 14 *Wis* 12 *Cha* 18

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +0, Bluff +8, Climb -3, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +0, Heal +1, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Any) +3, Perception +7, Perform (wind instruments or act) +8, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +6, Stealth +8, Swim -3 

*Init *+2 *Spd *20 ft. *Senses *Low-light vision (normal light); Perception +7
*AC *17, touch 13, FF 15 (+4 dodge versus giants) *HP *5/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+0 *Ref *+4 *Will *+3 *CMB* -2 *CMD* 10
*Misc *+2 saves versus illusions

*Melee Attack *club +0 (1d4 -1)
*Melee Attack *dagger +0 (1d3 -1/19-20)
*Misc *+1 attack versus reptilians and goblinoids

*Currently Wielding *Small Club
*Current Armor *Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Entertainer's Outfit
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) Dagger, Harmonica, Spell Component Pouch, Flint and Steel,  26 gp
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) Light crossbow (Nyra), 10 Crossbow Bolts (Nyra)
*Current Encumbrance *18.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 19.51 lbs Heavy Load 39.76 lbs Max 60 lbs

*Active Abilities
1st-Level Spells:* 0/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_, _Grease_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Detect Magic, Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Read Magic_)
*Spell-like Abilities: *1/1 (_Dancing Lights_), 1/1 (_Ghost Sound_), 1/1 (_Prestidigitation_), 1/1 (_Speak with Animals_)
*Bardic Performances: *08/14 (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage)

*Current Effects and Conditions:* Flat-footed, _Light_ (99/100)[/sblock]


----------



## Etharia (Oct 25, 2012)

"Might as well head back to the T-intersection that was just past the pillow trap room."


----------



## Isklexi (Oct 25, 2012)

"Yes; we can see what our options are from there."









*OOC:*


cue scene transition with spinning batman logo


----------



## Redbadge (Nov 26, 2012)

_7 Neth 4709 (9:30:05)_
_Halls of the Crypt, Crypt of the Everflame, Serpent Gorge, 40 Miles South of Kassen, Southern Fangwood, Nirmathas

_        *GM:*  A map of your explored area is provided below, to aid in making your next decision.     
[sblock=Explored Area of the Crypt]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Isklexi (Nov 26, 2012)

"I say we check the last room from this hallway"









*OOC:*


The last unopened door in the hall connecting rooms 2, 3, and 4


----------



## BudroThePious (Nov 30, 2012)

*"Sounds good."*


----------

